# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Βοήθεια για την εξημέρωση παπαγάλου

## rafa

παιδια και εγω εχω αγορασει εδω και 2 μερες μια θηλικια ringneck ομως με φοβατε και στρεσαρεται μολις βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι.Σε ποσες μερες θα με συνηθησει και δεν θα με φοβατε γιατι  θελω να την εκπαιδευσω.Τι πρεπει να κανω για να μην με φοβατε.Σας παρακαλω βοηθηστεμε γιατι ειμαι προταρης με τα πουλια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες και από εδώ.  :Happy: 
Ο κάθε παπαγάλος είναι διαφορετικός, έχει άλλη προσωπικότητα, μοναδική, ανάλογα με τις εμπειρίες που έχει βιώσει. Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ χρονικό περιθώριο που θα σε μάθει και θα σε εμπιστευτεί, ούτε είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει αυτό κάποτε. Θέλει κόπο και δουλειά, με το αποτέλεσμα όμως να σε ανταμείβει και με το παραπάνω!!

(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(11) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(12) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!
(13) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(14) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(15) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
(16) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

----------


## rafa

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια .Συντομα θα σου στειλω φωτογραφια για να μου πεις αν οντως ειναι θηλυκο

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι ηλικία έχει;

----------


## rafa

δεν εχει δαχτιλιδι ομως το ραμφος του δεν ειναι ολο κοκκινο ετσι δεν ειναι πανω απο 1

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ηρθες και να χαιρεσαι την νέα σου συντροφιά. 


Δυο μέρες είναι πολύ λίγος χρονος, είναι λογικό να είναι στρεσαρισμένο το πουλάκι. Θελει τον χρόνο του να προσαρμοστει στο νέο του περιβάλλον και φυσικά να συνηθίσει και εσένα. :winky: 


Στην πορεια θα γίνουν όλα πίο απλά αρκει να έχεις υπομονή.

----------


## rafa

Δυστιχως επεισης δεν κελαιδαει ,παιζει καποιο λογο που δεν εχει προσαρμοστει.

----------


## rafa

τεταρτη μερα και ακομα ουτε φωνη δεν εβγαλε μηπως ξερετε τι συμβαινει

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην στεναχωριέσαι... μπορεί να πάρει και εβδομάδες μέχρι να ακούσεις τη φωνή του -κράξιμο- !! Αυτό που προέχει είναι να αρχίσει να τρώει και να πίνει νερό. Τον έχεις δει; ή μήπως έχεις δει τσόφλια στη ταίστρα, στον πάτο του κλουβιού; 
Να τον έχεις σε ήσυχο μέρος και να μην το πλησιάζεις καθόλου και κανένας για να αρχίσει να συνηθίζει. Μην αγχώνεσαι, ειδικά τα ρίνκνεκ είναι λίγο φοβητσιάρικα..!!

----------


## rafa

τρωει και πινει νερο μπροστα μου.ευχαριστω για την πληροφορηση

----------


## Efthimis98

Τότε μην αγχώνεσαι. Ενίσχυσε του όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς τη διατροφή του, προσφέροντας του λαχανικά και χορταρικά κυρίως, και λιγότερα φρούτα, καθώς και αυγό ή αυγοτροφή, σουπιοκόκκαλο αναγκαία στο κλουβί. Με το καιρό πιστεύω θα συνηθίσει την παρουσία σου στο χώρο, βλέπεις αυτά που περνάν μέχρι να φτάσουν σε εμάς δεν είναι και λίγα.
Επίσης, μην αγχώνεσαι αν στην αρχή δεν τρώει από τα έξτρα που δίνεις, θα τα συνηθίσει και μετά με το που τα βάζεις θα πέφτει με τα μούτρα. Αν είναι δύσκολο στο να δοκιμάζει νέες τροφές, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι από αυτό που του βάζεις να δοκιμάζεις και εσύ μπροστά του ( εννοείται από ξεχωριστά κομμάτια ) τονίζοντας αυτό που τρως και βγάζοντας ήχους... ευχαρίστησης ( Μμμ, τέλειο κ.α με απαλή και γλυκιά φωνή ) . Θα παρατηρήσεις, πως θα σε κοιτάει με έντονη περιέργεια, μέχρι που θα πάει διστακτικά να δοκιμάσει -πιθανόν, μπορεί και όχι με την πρώτη- και μετά... ετοιμάσου για βόλτες στο μανάβικο!!  :: 

Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

----------


## CreCkotiels

σΥμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα παιδιά!!
Μην βιάζεσε ... αυτή θα πάρει τον χρόνο της και θα σε πλησιάσει η ίδια!!!
Βιαστικές κινήσεις δεν χρειάζονται...
Βάλ' την σε ένα μέρος που κινήσε γενικά πολύ(π.χ. στο σαλόνι) ώστε να σε βλέπει και να συνηθίζει την παρουσία σου!!Πρόσεχε όμως το βράδυ να σκεπάζεις το κλουβί της(όχι αεροστεγός )  για να μην ενοχλείτε από τα φώτα και δεν μπορεί αν κοιμηθεί!!!
Στην ουσία ότι σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω είναι σωστά και απαραίτητα!!! :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλιμμα αν δεν εχει δακτυλιδι στο ποδι της

----------


## rafa

Σημερα εχω καλα νεα, η παπαγαλινα το πρωι μολις της της εβαζα τους σπορους με πλησιασε αλλα μετα παλι πισω αλλα με εχει συνειθισει λιγο περισσοτερο ομως χθες ηταν πολυ ανυσηχη λογο του σεισμου και με φοβοταν παρα πολυ

----------


## CreCkotiels

μΗΝ ανησυχείς φίλε μου όλα καλά θα πάνε!!
όσο είναι μαζί σου και δεν την πιέζεις θα σε συμπαθήσει!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## rafa

Σημερα πηγα κοντα της τρομαξε και εσπασε ενα φτερο της στα καγκελα  θα το ξαναβγαλει; το φτερο δεν εσπασε ολο μονο το μισω και το αλλο μισω ειναι παανω της .εχω αρχισει να ανυσιχω ακομα με φοβατε και δεν κελαιδαει σας παρακαλω συμβουλεψτεμε τι να κανω .υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι μουγκη η παπαγαλινα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το φτεράκι της θα ξαναβγεί, όταν περάσει πτερόροια θα ρίξει το μισό που έχει μείνει και θα βγάλει ξανά ολόκληρο μην ανησυχείς...Πιο φτερό έσπασε; Φτερό πτήσης; 

Από ότι διαβάζω στο θέμα σου έχεις την παπαγαλίνα από τις 22 Δεκεμβρίου, δηλαδή μόνο 12 ημέρες....Είναι υπερβολικά λίγο διάστημα για να σε έχει συνηθίσει στο χώρο της...Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι θηλυκό και τα θηλυκά δεν θα κελαηδήσουν τόσο όσο ένα αρσενικό, (δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό για τα ρινγκνεκ), ούτως ή άλλως...Αλλά για να αρχίσει να μιλάει και να επικοινωνεί πρέπει να νιώσει και άνετα με το χώρο της!

Εγώ αυτό που έχω να σε συμβουλέψω είναι αν τη βλέπεις και τρώει, πίνει και γενικώς μοιάζει υγιής απλώς "ταραγμένη" από την αλλαγή, να κάνεις πολύ πολύ υπομονή! Από τη στιγμή που δεν σε γνωρίζει ακόμα, σε φοβάται αυτό είναι λογικό. Όμως οι παπαγάλοι είναι πουλιά με τρομερή νοημοσύνη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν συμπεριφερθείς και εσύ σωστά, πηγαίνοντας πάντα με τους δικούς της ρυθμούς, θα μπορέσεις να την εξημερώσεις και να σε συνηθίσει!!! 

Μην την πιέσεις και μην βιαστείς, όλο αυτό είναι μια διαδικασία και για τους δύο... Εκείνη πρέπει να μάθει να μην σε φοβάται και εσύ πρέπει να μάθεις τα "κουμπιά" της που σε κανένα παπαγαλάκι δεν είναι ίδια!

----------


## Silvia1990

Όπως σου είπε και η Κωνσταντίνα θέλει χρόνο. Εγώ τον έχω τον Τάκη (κοκατιλ) κοντά 2 μήνες και τώρα βλέπω τον χαρακτήρα του. Είμαστε στην φάση που λατρεύουμε λαϊκά τραγούδια και άμα βγω από το δωμάτιο τσιρίζει και τρέχω εγώ σαν την τρελή να δω τι έπαθε και με το που με βλέπει τιτιβιζει χαμηλά και ναζιάρικα ο μουργος.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rafa

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπορει να κελαιδισει;

----------


## rafa

επισης το φτερο ειναι στην φτερουγα της

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να μην μπορεί να κελαηδήσει, απλώς δεν είναι ακόμα εξοικειωμένη για να νιώσει άνετα και να κελαηδήσει.... Έχεις δοκιμάσει να τις βάλεις ήχο από άλλο ringneck να ακούσει, μπορεί να μπει στον πειρασμό να "απαντήσει". Να σου φύγει και εσένα το άγχος ότι μπορεί να έχει κάτι....

----------


## rafa

Της εχω βαλει πολλες φορες μολις το ακουει τεντωνει το κεφαλι τηης και γινεται πιο κινητικη ομως δεν κελαιδαει

----------


## rafa

Μηπως πρεπει να την πιασω με το ζωρι και την χαιδευω για να δει οτι δεν θελω να της κανω κακο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται πως ΟΧΙ! Σκέψου λίγο αν εσύ ήσουν στο μέγεθός της, και σε έβαζαν σε ένα ξένο χώρο και ξαφνικά σε έπιανε ένας και σε χάιδευε....Τι θα σκεφτόσουν;;; 

Το ΒΑΣΙΚΟ συστατικό στη σχέση σας πρέπει να είναι η υπομονή Ραφαήλ...Δεν μπορείς να την πιέσεις να σε εμπιστευτεί...και όσο την πιέζεις τόσο χειρότερο θα είναι! Έχεις ένα παπαγάλο μόλις 15 ημέρες και όχι κανένα μικρό παπαγαλάκι αλλά ολόκληρο ρίνγκνεκ...Ο δικός μου παπαγάλος ξέρεις τι έκανε στις 15 μέρες που τον είχα; Είχε ξεκινήσει να πίνει και να τρώει πιο άνετα και μόλις που δεν φρίκαρε κάθε φορά που πήγαινα κοντά στο κλουβί!

Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό το θέμα...Ίσως σε βοηθήσει να δεις ότι με την υπομονή και το σεβασμό της προσωπικότητας και των ορίων που έχει το κάθε φτερωτό πλασματάκι, γίνονται θαύματα!

*Ringnecks: Προσπάθεια κοινωνικοποίησης-εξημέρωσης*Μην διαβάσεις μόνο το θέμα, αλλά δώσε προσοχή και στις ημερομηνίες που αναφέρονται για να δεις ότι η πρόοδος δεν γίνεται εν μία νυκτί!

----------


## xrisam

> Μηπως πρεπει να την πιασω με το ζωρι και την χαιδευω για να δει οτι δεν θελω να της κανω κακο


Σε καμία περιπτωση.....τίποτα δεν γίνεται με το ζόρι, θα έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## rafa

Το κλουβι της να το εχω στο σαλονι με την οικογενεια μου στο δωματιο μουυ μονη της;

----------


## rafa

παιδια σκεφτομαι να αγορασω δυο παπαγαλακια  lovebirds ή κοινα παπαγαλακια για να μην ειναι μονη της η μαγια(ρινγνεψκ)πιο ειδος τεριαζει στην συνβιωση αλλα φυσικα σε διαφορετικο κλουβι

----------


## Silvia1990

Εγώ θα έλεγα να περάσει λίγος καιρός πριν αποφασίσεις να της πάρεις παρέα. Δώσε της λίγο χρονο. Επιμένω λόγο προσωπικής εμπειρίας. Ο Τάκης μου μόλις την τελευταία εβδομάδα είναι τόσο άνετος που έμαθε και να κάνει fiu fiu! Από χτες που το έκανε δεν έχει σταματήσει. Τώρα που γράφω είναι δίπλα μου και τρίβει ράμφος και κελαηδάει χαμηλά σαν να μουρμουριζει. Απίστευτα πουλιά πραγματικά! 
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει η αναμονή.

----------


## rafa

α επισης εχω στο μυαλο και κοκατιλ

----------


## ringneck

αφού έκανες την αρχή μ ringneck εκεί θα μείνεις...
οποτε αν σκέφτεσαι για παρέα θα πάρεις άλλο 1 ν κανεις τ ζευγαράκι σ να έχουν και τ 2 παρέα k να περνάνε καλά!

photo δ μας έβαλες ακόμα...
τελικά τ ηλικία έχει έμαθες?


μ τ ζόρι όπως σ είπαν κ τ παιδιά δ γίνετε τίποτα
αντίθετα θα τ απομακρύνεις...
καλή διατροφή ωράριο υπομονή  θέληση k πολλά χρωματιστά παιχνίδια..

μην ακούς τ λένε η άλλοι κ απογοητεύεσαι ότι τ δικό σ δ σφυράει δ λαλάει δ κάνει τούμπες κτλ...

όλη για ν φτάσουν εκεί "κόπιασαν"
οποτε υπομονή κ επιμονη!!!

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο θεός να στο έχει καλά! 
Πανέμορφο ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, πραγματικά είναι τέλεια!!! Πανέμορφα πουλιά τα ρινγκνεκ τελικά!

----------


## rafa

το ξερω πραγματικα αυτα τα πουλια με εκπλισουν ειναι τοσο ομορφα και τοσο εξυπνα επισης.Δεν εχω μετανιωσει για την αγοραρα της οσο χρονο κι ας παρει η εξιμερωση της .θα ξαναανεβασω φωτο

----------


## ringneck

φτουφτουφτου

προτείνω ν ξοδεύεις για αρχή λεφτά για του πάρεις μεγαλύτερο σπίτι...

και αν μπορείς βγάλε μια καθαρή κοντινή φωτό στ πρόσωπο... πρέπει ν είναι 6+ μηνών τ μικρό σ

ps.πιο χοντρές πατήθρες
σούπιοκόκαλο
και μην τ έχειs μπροστά από τ καθρέφτη

οι ταΐστρες φαίνονται μικρές χωράει τ κεφάλι τ εκεί μέσα?








> το ξερω πραγματικα αυτα τα πουλια με εκπλισουν ειναι  τοσο ομορφα και τοσο εξυπνα επισης.Δεν εχω μετανιωσει για την αγοραρα  της οσο χρονο κι ας παρει η εξιμερωση της .θα ξαναανεβασω φωτο





> α επισης εχω στο μυαλο και κοκατιλ





αυτό στ είπα επειδή σαν να άρχισες ν έχεις αμφιβολίες...και θες και κάτι άλλο...

παρέα καλή θα κάνει μονο μ το είδος του

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χωρίς να θέλω να διαφωνήσω με τον κ.Σπυρο καλό δεν είναι το κλουβί? Γενικά τι διαστάσεις έχει? Βαλε μια φωτογραφία μακρυνη!!
Επίσης να προσθέσω οτι το στικ-λιχουδιά βγαλτην δεν είναι καθόλου καλή,  παχυντικη !!
Βάζε του τσαμπί κεχρί! 
Το λατρεύουν...

----------


## rafa

οι πατιθρες πιστευω πως ειναι ενταξη ,σουπιοκοκαλο δεν βρηκα αλλα θα το ψαξω ,το κεφαλι της χωραει ομως δεν μπορει να ανεβει στις πατηθρες των ταιστρων και τι ενωεις ps

----------


## ringneck

αυτό t "κ" με σκότωσε...xD
σαν να πέρασαν 30 χρονια σ μια στιγμή...
όπως τ βλέπω 40x40 πρέπει ν είναι...
σε ξεγελάει gt είναι από πίσω ο καθρέφτης.. ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν δεν μπορεί να ανέβει στις πατηθρες των ταιστρων πως τρώει? 
Απο τα κάγκελα κρεμιέται ή απο κάποια κοντινή πατηθρα?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Χωρίς να θέλω να διαφωνήσω με τον κ.Σπυρο καλό δεν είναι το κλουβί? Γενικά τι διαστάσεις έχει? Βαλε μια φωτογραφία μακρυνη!!
> Επίσης να προσθέσω οτι το στικ-λιχουδιά βγαλτην δεν είναι καθόλου καλή,  παχυντικη !!
> Βάζε του τσαμπί κεχρί! 
> Το λατρεύουν...


Το κλουβί έχει περίεργο σχήμα που αρκετές φορές μπερδεύει τα πουλιά. 
Όσο για το στικ συμφωνώ και να προσθέσω ότι σε πουλιά με προδιάθεση για ανάπτυξη στα εντερακια η ζάχαρη είναι άσχημη επιλογή. 

Επίσης στην περίπτωση εκπαίδευσης το κεχρί δεν πρέπει να είναι τόσο διαθέσιμο νομίζω.

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

καθεται γιανα φαι στην ακριβψως διπλα ταιστρα

----------


## rafa

ΜΗΠΩς ειναι μικρο το κλουβι γιατι αυτο μου συστισαν

----------


## ringneck

ps=υγ

έχω δει σε "πετσοπαδες" π βάζουν κάτι μικρούλες σαν αυτές γ τ καναρίνια.. 
και ζορίζονται να πιάσουν τ σπόρια...

δ είπα ότι δ είναι  καλές αυτές π έχεις απλά φαίνονται μικρές...

όπως κ τ κλουβί γ μένα είναι λίγο μικρό...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αυτό είναι καλό κλουβί για ενα ζευγάρι κοκατιλ! 
Όντως για ριγκνεκ θέλει πιο μεγάλο!

----------


## rafa

ok με την προτη ευκαιρια θα της αγορασω πιο μεγαλο ομως δεν πρεπει να συνιθυσει πρωτα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα πως έχει το πράγμα. ... εχω ένα κοκατιλ μια εβδομάδα τώρα αλλά το κλουβί είναι μικρό και τώρα της πήρα άλλο ... και εγω το ίδιο σκεφτόμουνα αλλά απο το να μην είναι άνετα και μα τσαλακωνει τα φτερά της καλύτερα να τη μεταφέρω! 
Ενα μικρό κλουβί ... στενό ... την στρεσάρει πιο πολύ απο το άνετο που εχει τρόπο να ξεφύγει ή να πάει παραπέρα αν την πλησιάσεις κοντά!

----------


## ringneck

για badgie θα έλεγα..

rafa σιγά σιγά προσπάθησε ν παρέχεις όσα μπορείς περισσότερα στ πουλάκι σ...
όπως είπες είναι πανέξυπνα
κι αξίζουν πολλά!


να συνηθίσει τ ακριβώς?δεν μπορεί ούτε τ φτερά τ ν άνοιξει μέσα στ κλουβί...


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%B2%CE%AF

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%BA%CE%B9-quot


για τα δικά μου έχω αυτά και πιστεύω είναι τ ελάχιστο για τ μέγεθος τς.... βεβαια είναι και το ποσο αντέχει η τσέπη τ καθενός αλλα τουλάχιστον θα έχεις μια άποψη για τις διαστάσεις

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όντως έχω και το λέω κ.Σπυρο για τα κλουβιά αυτά! 
Είναι τρομερά και πιστεύω αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά τα ζηλεύω αυτά τα κλουβιά. Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν πήρα ένα είναι ότι έχω ανίψια και φοβόμουν μην μου τον ρίξουν κάτω. Υπέροχο κλουβί όντως!

----------


## rafa

παιδια επιτελους σημερα εκραξε,μονο δυο φορες αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη αρχη

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Μια χαρα φιλε Ραφαηλ.
Ολα θελουν υπομονη,και επιμονη!!!!

----------


## litsa kara

:Party0028:  ωραια συνιθηζει το πουλακι σου

----------


## rafa

παιδια μηπως ξερεται αν τα πτηνα εχουν παρασιτα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπορεί να έχουν ... ανάλογα το χώρο που ζούσαν και με τα ζώα που έρχονταν σε επαφή!
Γιατί υποψιάζεσαι κάτι ?Μήπως βρήκες ?

----------


## rafa

oxi  απλος την βλεπω και ξινεται που και που

----------


## CreCkotiels

τι να σου πώ δεν ξέρω και πολλά , αλλά πόσο καιρό έχει να κάνει μπάνιο?Μήπως απλά καθαρίζει τα φτερά της και δεν ξύνεται ??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω οι παπαγάλοι (από όσο βλέπω και τον δικό μου) περνούν αρκετό χρόνο της ημέρα να καθαρίζονται και να φτιάχνουν τα φτερά τους. Δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχει παράσιτα. Παρακολούθησέ την για λίγο καιρό!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Νομίζω οι παπαγάλοι (από όσο βλέπω και τον δικό μου) περνούν αρκετό χρόνο της ημέρα να καθαρίζονται και να φτιάχνουν τα φτερά τους. Δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχει παράσιτα. Παρακολούθησέ την για λίγο καιρό!


Μόνο η δικια μου είναι γρουσούζα δηλαδή ...??Δεν την έχω δεί ποτέ ... 
Αλλα στο θέμα μας τώρα ... αν θές δείξε μας ένα βίντεο να καταλάβουμε τι λες !!!

----------


## rafa

παιδια δεν μπορειτε να το πιστεψετε απο εκει που δεν εβγαζε λιαλια τωρα δεν βαζει γλωσσα μεσα της.οχι μονο αυτο αλλα κανει και δια φορετικους ηχους απο κλαμα σκυλιου εως συρινα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι σίγουρ θηλυκό ??
Άντε βρε με το καλό ... βάζε της τραγούδια αλλά όχι πολύ δυνατά χαμηλά την ένταση ...

----------


## rafa

μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν οντως ειναι  θυληκο με αυτη την φοτωγραφια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να το ξεχωρίζει έτσι ...
τι ηλικίας είναι? 
Η κούνια είναι μικρή ... αν μπορείς  μεγάλωσε την !
Βγάλε το στικ , δεν της προσφέρεις κάτι ... Μόνο συντηρητικά και λίπος! 
Πολύ όμορφο ringneck !

----------


## rafa

πρεπει να ειναι ενος η φωτο ειναι παλια το εχω βγαλει το στικ και η κουνια ειναι ενταξη

----------


## rafa

να μερικες φωτος

----------


## rafa

ακομα με φοβατε δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπομονή ακόμα μιας και το κάθε πουλάκι θέλει το χρόνο του. Δοκίμασε να της μιλάς πολλές ώρες μέσα στην ημέρα, πάρε ένα βιβλίο πχ και διάβαζε μπροστά της για να συνηθίσει τη φωνή σου ή δοκίμασε να την ταΐσεις λίγο κεχρί αν έρχεται κοντά καθόλου!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ένα άρθρο , στήριγμα για πολλά !!!
Ευχαριστούμε Κωνσταντίνα !!
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

----------


## rafa

παιδια βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο ισχυει; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBf6_cqlFTI

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δηλαδή στην ουσία αυτό που προτείνει ο "κύριος" του βίντεο είναι να πάρεις ένα μη εξημερωμένο, τρομαγμένο πτηνό, να του κόψεις τα φτερά απλά και μόνο για να μην μπορεί να ξεφύγει από εσένα και να το βγάλεις σε ανοιχτό χώρο, όπου και πάλι θα προσπαθήσει να πετάξει για να φύγει αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν θα μπορεί γιατί θα του έχεις κόψει τα φτερά (με ενδεχόμενο να χτυπήσει), και να το πιέζεις στη κοιλιά μέχρι να ανέβει πάνω στο χέρι σου...και δεν θα σε δαγκώσει......

Τι να σου πω βρε Ραφαήλ, εγώ δεν θα το πρότεινα σε κανέναν αυτό, ούτε θα το έκανα στο δικό μου πτηνό. Τη θεωρώ μια εξαιρετικά τραυματική διαδικασία για το ίδιο το πτηνό από τη στιγμή που δεν θα σε γνωρίζει και θα φοβάται. Σε παρόμοιο βίντεο που έτυχε να δω αυτού του κυρίου, ανέφερε πως όταν λέει step-up και το πουλί ανεβαίνει, εκείνη τη στιγμή το κάνει από φόβο και όχι επειδή σε εμπιστεύεται και θέλει να ανέβει στο χέρι σου. 

Για μένα αυτού του είδους τα βίντεο προβάλλουν "γρήγορες λύσεις" που ουσιαστικά δεν μαθαίνουν στο ζώο να σε εμπιστεύεται ενώ γεμίζουν με ψεύτικες ελπίδες τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες παπαγάλων που βλέποντας αυτούς τους "parrot whisperers" μένουν να αναρωτιούνται γιατί ο δικός μου παπαγάλος δεν κάνει αυτά που κάνει το άλλο πουλί στο βίντεο. Προσωπικά ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορείς να εκπαιδεύσεις ένα παπαγάλο είναι η υπομονή και η επιμονή. Δοκίμασε να της βάλεις στο κλουβί κεχρί για να το δοκιμάσει και μετά κρέμασέ το από την έξω πλευρά του κλουβιού. Όταν βλέπεις ότι πηγαίνει κοντά και προσπαθεί να το ακουμπήσει, βοήθησέ την δίνοντας της το κεχρί πιο κοντά της. Τις πρώτες φορές θα φεύγει, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα το αποδεχτεί. 

Καταλαβαίνω πόσο απογοητευτικό και κουραστικό πρέπει να είναι να προσπαθείς συνεχώς να σε εμπιστευτεί και να μην το κάνει, ενώ εσύ έχεις επενδύσει τόσα συναισθήματα και επιθυμίες στη σχέση σας, αλλά με το να το πιέσεις να κάνει κάτι, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η λύση...

Αυτή είναι απλά η άποψή μου και μπορεί σε κάποια σημεία να είμαι λάθος, αλλά αυτό που δεν σου δείχνουν τα βίντεο που θίγουν το θέμα της εκπαίδευσης, είναι πως ήταν αυτά τα πουλιά που τώρα τους λένε step-up και ανεβαίνουν αμέσως, στην αρχή της εκπαίδευσής τους που ήταν σε ένα ξένο χώρο και δεν γνώριζαν τον άνθρωπο αυτόν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βήμα βήμα θα τα κάνεις όλα ... θέλει υπομονή !!!!
Κωνσταντίνα ο Bird Whisperer  ήταν χαχαχαχα .. ήμαρτον ας τον κλείσει κάποιος μέσα !!!!
 ::  :Rolleye0012:  :Thumbdown: 

 Θα σου πρότεινα Ραφαήλ να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις αυτά ... :


με την ίδια λογική ...




είναι διαφορετικά πουλιά από τα ρινγκνεκ αλλά περίπου έτσι κινήσε και σε αυτά ... μην κρατάς κατα γράμμα τις μέρες που λέει ότι θα έχεις αποτέλεσμα ... μπορεί να καθυστερήσεις !!!!!!!

----------


## rafa

Ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο τα βιντεο με προσανατολισαν. Θα προσπαθησω να κανω οτικαλυτερο

----------


## rafa

Σημερα παραγκηλα δυο σουπιοκοκκαλα και τριακοσια γραμ. Κεχρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχεις δοκιμάσει ξανά να την ταΐσεις με κεχρί;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κεχρί εννοούμε τσαμπί ... και όχι σπόρια σκέτα! 
Όπως δείχνουν και τα βίντεο ...

----------


## rafa

δεν εχω δοκιμασει να της δωσω αλλα ελπιζω να το φαει

----------


## rafa

Βρηκα και σποροι αλλα δεν τα προτιμησα και επελεξα τσαμπι ελπιζω να το τιμησει η Μαγια(ρινγκνεκ).

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Βρηκα και σποροι αλλα δεν τα προτιμησα και επελεξα τσαμπι ελπιζω να το τιμησει η Μαγια(ρινγκνεκ).


Αν θές για εξημερωση στα πρώτα στάδια καλύτερα τσαμπί !!!
Άντε καλή αρχή ...

----------


## rafa

Απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην ανησυχείς, όλα καλά θα πάνε. Για κάποιο λόγο το κεχρί τους αρέσει πάαααρα πολύ. Βάλτο μέσα στο κλουβί για να το δοκιμάσει και μόλις δει ότι της αρέσει θα είναι πλέον κάτι που θα της το προσφέρεις μόνο εσύ! Για να σε συνδυάσει με θετικά πράγματα  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Εξυπνο κολπο ελπιζω να πιασει. Γιατι ανυπομωνω να την χαιδεψω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λογικά θα πιάσει. Όλοι κάπως έτσι ξεκινάμε  :winky:  Καλή αρχή λοιπόν!!!

----------


## rafa

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου, Rafa!
Να σου ζήσει το όμορφο κοριτσάκι!
Εγω πείρα μεγάλη δεν έχω, θα σου πω ότι είπαν και τα παιδιά πάνω. Πολύ υπομονή και υπομονή. Πιστεύω ότι παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας , κάποια πουλάκια είναι πιο θαρραλέα, αλλά αργούν να προσαρμοστούν. Το αρσενικό κοκατιλ που έχω έχει γίνει πιο ημερο από το θηλυκό. Από την αρχή ( που ήταν μόνο του)του μιλούσα αρκετά, ασχολούμουν πολύ μαζί του, με κινήσεις αργές πάντα. Έχω καταφέρει να του δώσω και σποράκια από το χέρι μου να φάει...και η θηλυκιά είναι φιλική τώρα πλέον,δεν με φοβάται. Οτιδήποτε κάνω στο κλουβί τους με κοιτάζουν και σαν να μου λένε" πάλι εσύ; τι θες;" ... Χωρίς να μου δώσουν και σημασία.
Μην στεναχωριέσαι εαν δεν βλέπεις αποτελέσματα γρήγορα... Με το καιρό θα σε συνηθίσει και θα σε αγαπήσει! Είναι έξυπνα πουλιά!
Ελπίζω μην σε κούρασα...

----------


## rafa

οχι δεν με κουρασες σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου

----------


## rafa

παιδια ξεχασα να σας πω οτι η Μαγια δεν ειναι {καθαροαιμη} αλλα διασταυρωση ρινγνεψκ με αλεξανδρινο

----------


## CreCkotiels

> παιδια ξεχασα να σας πω οτι η Μαγια δεν ειναι {καθαροαιμη} αλλα διασταυρωση ρινγνεψκ με αλεξανδρινο


από που το ξέρεις ?
Γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο ...?

----------


## rafa

ξεχασα να σας το πω μου το ειχανε πει στο πετ σοπ και νομιζω πως γινεται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από ότι βλέπω (φωτογραφίες στο google, μην φανταστείς), μοιάζουν οι αλεξανδρινοί με τους ρινγκνεκ, οπότε δεν είναι απίθανο το σενάριο (αν όντως είναι εφικτή η διασταύρωση αυτή), αυτός που τα ζευγάρωσε να μην μπορούσε να διαχωρίσει τα δύο είδη. Τώρα αν στο είπαν από το πετ σοπ, δεν είναι να το εμπιστεύεσαι απαραίτητα  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

η διασταυρωση ρινγκνεκ με αλεξανδρινο ναι, ειναι εφικτη..  αλλα δεν νομιζω το δικο σου να προερχεται απο τετοιο συνδυασμο. μοιαζει με καθαρο ρινγκνεκ. να το χαιρεσαι..  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

εγινε το πρωτο βημα και εμεινε ψυχρεμη

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και απο όσο βλέπω ήταν και περίεργη να δει τι γίνετε !! :: 
Αντε μπράβο ... όλα βήμα βήμα κάνε τα ...
αφού βλέπεις ότι όντως μένει ψύχραιμη και ας κουνάς τα δάκτυλα σου (χωρίς να κάνεις κάποιο ήχο) τότε δοκίμασε να το βάλεις το χέρι μέσα ακίνητο σε κάποια πατηθρα ..
Αντε όλα καλά θα πάνε μην σε ανησυχεί τίποτα!!! Πρόσεχε μην φας καμιά αδεσποτη δαγκωνιά γιατί θα σε πονέσει !!
Πέτρα ασβεστίου (περισσότερο για να φθείρεται το ράμφος της) και κόκαλο σουπιας έχει το κλουβί ?
Αν όχι βαλεε ... :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να βάλει από τώρα το χέρι του μέσα έτσι σκέτο.... Πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκινάμε να δίνουμε κεχρί έξω από τα κάγκελα και αφού το πουλί νιώσει άνετα με αυτό, προχωρούμε και στο επόμενο βήμα. Καλύτερα να αργήσεις να προχωρήσεις στο επόμενο στάδιο, παρά να βιαστείς!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να βάλει από τώρα το χέρι του μέσα έτσι σκέτο.... Πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκινάμε να δίνουμε κεχρί έξω από τα κάγκελα και αφού το πουλί νιώσει άνετα με αυτό, προχωρούμε και στο επόμενο βήμα. Καλύτερα να αργήσεις να προχωρήσεις στο επόμενο στάδιο, παρά να βιαστείς!


Νόμιζα πως είχε ήδη προσπαθήσει να δώσει κεχρί ...
όντως Ραφαήλ αν δεν έχεις κάνει αυτό το βήμα ... όπως τα λέει το βίνεο με εκείνη τη σειρά !!!

----------


## rafa

Παιδια σημερα που καθομουν και την κοιταζα παρατειτησα οτι στο λαιμο της απο το πανω μερος εχει ενα πολυ ανοικτο πρασινο και απο κατω πιο κλειστο χρωμα δηλ. Προς γκρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείς διαφορά στο χρωματισμό της; Είναι κάτι που σε ανησυχεί;

----------


## rafa

οχι δεν με ανισηχει αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το φυλλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στους ρινγκνεκ μόνο με τεστ DNA μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος, τουλάχιστον ένα μέλος μας από εδώ όταν είχε κάνει αναπαραγωγή, στα μωρά έκανε τεστ για να δει φύλο!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## rafa

το κεχρι και το σουπιοκοκκαλο ηρθαν της εβαλα ενα τσαμπι το τρωει.ομως δεν τρωει οταν το κραταω

----------


## CreCkotiels

> το κεχρι και το σουπιοκοκκαλο ηρθαν της εβαλα ενα τσαμπι το τρωει.ομως δεν τρωει οταν το κραταω


σιγά σιγά ... σε κάνα δυο μέρες που θα έχει φάει και συνηθίσει το κεχρί προσπάθησε ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ προσπάθησε αφού περάσουν 1-2 μέρες να της το κρεμάσεις από την έξω μεριά του κλουβιού. Όταν βλέπεις ότι προσπαθεί να το φτάσει, διευκόλυνέ την με το χέρι σου...στην αρχή θα φύγει αλλά σιγά σιγά θα το συνηθίσει!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Αυτο το πουλι θα με τρελανει.σημερα το πρωι κατα τις6:30 εβαλα και ακουγα ενα δημοτικο τραγουδι και αρχισε να κραζει .για την ακριβια της ειχα δοκιμασει πολλα τραγουδια αλλα φενεται το δημοτικο την εμπνεεικαι μαλιστα ηταν ηπρωτη φορα που εκραξε μπροστα μου.

----------


## rafa

Ξερεται αν η γαστρεντεριτιδα απο ανθρωπο κολλαει στο πουλι

----------


## rafa

Ρωταω επειδη ειμαι αρρρωστος και φοβαμαι μηπως την κολλησω

----------


## rafa

αρσ. ή θηλ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και μία προφίλ παρακαλώωω !!! 
 :Rolleye0012:  :: 

Βγάλε μια προφίλ αλλά υποψιάζομαι αρσενικό ... πόσο χρονών είναι ??

----------


## rafa

Ηλικια ακριβως δεν ξερω πρεπει να ειναι κατω απο ενος

----------


## rafa

Α επεισης δεν εχει κοκκινη λοριδα στον λαιμο του αλλα ασπρη

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έτσι είναι τα αρσενικά ,


και το δικό σου έχει αυτό εδώ ... το οποίο αν δεν είναι σκιά μάλλον ξεκινά να βγαίνει το δακτυλίδι το μαύρο του λαιμού !!!



και διάβασε και αυτό αν δεν το έχεις διαβάσει !!
*Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)*

----------


## rafa

Μαλλον αρσ..τις τελευτες μερες οταν καθομαι στο κρεβατι τον εχω διπλα μουκαι μερικες φορες με πλησιαζει ομως αλλες φορες αρχιζει και κανει βολτες το κλουβι γυρω γυρω .αυτο το κανει επειδη με φοβατε ή απλο εξασκειτε;επεισης δαγκονει τα νυχεια του μπροστα μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έχει αρχίσει να σε συνηθίζει σιγά σιγά ... 
Για το φύλο ακόμα περιμένουμε !!!
Τα νύχια μπορεί και να τα κόβει επειδή είναι μεγάλα ... βάλε μια φωτογραφία τους ...
Καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις κάποια στιγμή να βάλεις ξύλινη πατήθρα μέσα για να τρ'ωγονται τα νύχια του ...

----------


## rafa

Εχω δυο ξυλινες οχι ιδιες αλλα παρομοιες

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλά εεεε ... τρομερό το έκανες το κλουβί !!!
μΠΡΆΒΟΟΟΟ !!!! :Happy0065: 

Επειδή είμαστε off topic και κανείς δεν θα το δεί εδώ το θέμα για το φύλο , καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις εδώ :
*Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί*ένα θέμα που να ζητάς την βοήθεια για το φύλο του-της μικρής σου !!!!

----------


## rafa

ευχαριστω
προσπαθω να σκεφτω και αλλες πατεντες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τροφή και νερό που έχει ?

----------


## rafa

Δεν εβγαλα φωτ ολο το κλουβι γιαυτο δεν φενονται

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Δεν εβγαλα φωτ ολο το κλουβι γιαυτο δεν φενονται


Πρέπει να χωράει το κεφάλι της να φάει το ξέρεις έεε ?? :Party0035:

----------


## rafa

Για να τρωει χαραει.τωρα θελω να αγορασω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι(αν πεισω την μανα μου)

----------


## vasilis.a

> Για να τρωει χαραει.τωρα θελω να αγορασω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι(αν πεισω την μανα μου)


επιβαλεται!!

----------


## rafa

Σημερα δοκιμασα να του δωσω κεχρι με το χερι μου εξω απο το κλουβι το δοκιμασε εφαγε ομως ηταν αναστατος πιστευω οτι αυριο θα ειναι πιο ηρεμος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οοοοο μπράβο μπράβο!!! Είδες, με κεχρί και υπομονή γίνονται θαύματα! 

Ναι όσο περνούν οι μέρες και συνηθίζει θα δείχνει και πιο ήρεμος!!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Οπως ειπες υπομονη γιατι εκανε ενα δεκαλεπτο να αρχισει νατρωει απο το κεχρι που το κραταγα

----------


## ringneck

όταν πλέον αρχίσει να παίρνει άφοβα τροφή από το χέρι σ έξω από το κλουβί
ξεκινα και μέσα!
να ξέρεις όλα τα ουσιαστικά βήματα γίνονται εκτος κλουβιού
που το πουλάκι έχει την "ελευθερια" k δυνατότητα να διαλέξει...
επίσης μπορείς να αγοράσεις 1 "κλικερ" k να μαθαίνετε σιγά σιγά το "target"
θα σ φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο(target) αν σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς k μ "κολπάκια" αργότερα

----------


## rafa

Δοκιμασα καπως ετσι

----------


## rafa

Ειναι σωστος ο τροπος;

----------


## ringneck

για αρχή καλά είναι.. σιγά σιγά μίκρυνε το κλωναράκι ώστε να πλησιάζει k περισσότερο τ χέρι σ!

----------


## rafa

σημερα του ημερα εβαλα το χερι μου με το κεχρι μεσα στο κλουβι.στην αρχη φοβηθηκε αλλα μετα ηρεμησε.μαλιστα οταν ετρωγε το κεχρι μπορεσα να του χαιδεψω την ουρα του και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος .νομιζω πως αρχιζει μα εξημερωνεται ,εσεις τι λετε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> σημερα του ημερα εβαλα το χερι μου με το κεχρι μεσα στο κλουβι.στην αρχη φοβηθηκε αλλα μετα ηρεμησε.μαλιστα οταν ετρωγε το κεχρι_ μπορεσα να του χαιδεψω την ουρα του και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος_ .νομιζω πως αρχιζει μα εξημερωνεται ,εσεις τι λετε;


χαχαχαχα Ραφαήλ πού να σε αφήσει να χαιδέψεις το κεφάλι του !!!
Και εγώ με την Μόκα μου την ίδια χαρά έκανα όταν της χαίδεψα το πόδι της ...
Ναί όντως σιγά σιγά σε συνηθίζει , είναι στα πρώτα βήματα να σε εμπιστεύεται !!!
Συνέχισε σταθερά και θα πανε όλα καλά...
Το είδος αυτό είναι πανέξυπνο να το θυμάσαι ... :Rolleye0012:

----------


## rafa

Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω δεν αντεχω αλλο να το προσεγγιζω και να με αποφευγει να φτερωκοπαει και να με φοβατε ακομα, πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι νακανω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ για δες όλα τα άρθρα για εξημέρωση και τα συναφή , δες όλα τα προηγούμενα post που σου γράφαμε όλοι σου λέμε υπομονή !!!
Τώρα τον έβαλες σε καινούριο κλουβί άφησε τον να ηρεμήσει !!!
Ότι τροφούλα θέλεις να του δίνεις , θα το δίνεις με το χέρι σου ... έτσι θα σε μαθει !!
Βασικά σε έχει μάθει αλλά δε σε εμπιστεύεται , για μπες στη θέση του να δεις πως είναι και πως νιώθεις και μετά πες μας αν θα ανταποκρινόσουν !!!!

Εμένα η Μόκκα (κοκατιλ) πέντε μήνες τώρα είναι κουκουρούκου !!
Αλλά με* υπομονή* και* επιμονή* με έχει μάθει και βγαίνει απο το κλουβί της τώρα , αλλά και πάλι είναι αγρίμι !!!
Εσένα δεν είναι και απο τα πιο εύκολα είδη , θέλουν πολύ υπομονή !
Είναι πανέξυπνα τα ringneck , στο χέρι σου είναι να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι μπορεί να σε εμπιστευτεί !!!

Πές μας λίγο πως το χειρίζεσαι και πως λες το θέμα "προσπάθεια εξημέρωσης" ... τί ακριβώς κάνεις και πόση ώρα καθημερινά ??

----------


## rafa

του δινω κεχρι απο το χερι μου σπανια το τρωει,καθομαι κοντα στο κλουβι του πολλες ωρες βασικα το κλουβι ειναι διπλα στο κρεβατι μου.ομως μολις ανοιξω το κλουβι για να βγαλω ή βαλω κατι αρχιζει μνα φτερουγιζει και να με φοβατε μηπως πρεπεινα δοκιμασω αυτο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-CJ2ML9Nh8

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο το πουλάκι αυτό έχει κομμένα φτερά !
δεν πρέπει να κόβουμε τα φτερά των πουλιών μιας και στρεσάρονται ένα παραπάνω αν δεν μπορουν να πετάξουν , και τα καταπιέζουμε στο θέμα της εξημέρωσης !
Εν τέλη δε θα εξημερωθεί !
Αν κάνεις αυτά που έκανε η κοπέλα στο βίντεο στο δικό σου , τότε θα πετάει μέσα στο δωμάτιο σαν τρελό και μπορεί να χτυπήσει κιόλας !!!
Θα βγεί όταν θα θέλει !!!
Σπάνια θα βρείς ένα βίντεο σοβαρό στο youtube ώστε να μπορείς να το εξημερώσεις !

Συνέχισε με το κεχρί και υπομονή !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν τον βγάλεις από το κλουβί σε δωμάτιο και προσπαθείς να τον πλησιάσεις με πατήθρα θα χτυπήσει γιατί θα πετάει πέρα δώθε. Αν φτερουγίζει όταν τον πλησιάζεις μέσα στο κλουβί, φαντάσου απέξω πως θα κάνει.

Το σημαντικό είναι να κατανοήσεις τη συμπεριφορά του και το λόγο που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτήν. Όπως λέει ο Μάριος μόλις μπήκε σε καινούργιο περιβάλλον, άστον να συνηθίσει. 

Επίσης όσο πιέζουμε ένα παπαγάλο να ανέβει επειδή ξέρει στην ουσία ότι δεν έχει επιλογή, αυτό στο μέλλον θα του βγει σε επιθετικότητα και όταν έχει "μάθει" να ανεβαίνει μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να σε δαγκώσει. Οι παπαγάλοι είναι πλάσματα που έχουν νοημοσύνη και πρέπει να τα σεβόμαστε ως προσωπικότητες. Πρέπει να έχουν την επιλογή για το αν θέλουν να ανέβουν (εκτός φυσικά από περιπτώσεις που έχουν πάει σε κάποιο σημείο που μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο, τότε απλά τους παίρνουμε από εκεί θέλουν δεν θέλουν). 

Για παράδειγμα, όταν το κοκατίλ μου βγαίνει από το κλουβί του, θέλει κάποιο χρόνο να σκαρφαλώσει μόνος του, να χαζέψει το χώρο του κλπ. Αν εγώ εκείνη την ώρα επιμείνω να ανέβει στο χέρι μου θα με δαγκώσει και δίκιο θα έχει. Γιατί να μην τον αφήσω να εξερευνήσει και να τον πάρω κοντά μου λίγο αργότερα που θα θέλει και εκείνος την παρουσία μου; 

Αυτό που καταφέρνει η κοπέλα στο βίντεο, είναι να δείξει ότι κάθε φορά που το χέρι της πλησιάζει, ο παπαγάλος *πρέπει*  να ανέβει στο χέρι της. Οπότε σε ένα χ χρονικό διάστημα ο παπαγάλος με το που βλέπει το χέρι θα δαγκώνει γιατί θα νευριάζει..

----------


## rafa

σας λεω αυτος ο παπαγαλος με (μισει) δεν με θελει ουτε ζωγραφιστο και δεν ξερω τι μα κανω εκτος απο το κεχρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ δεν σε μισεί, απλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις πόσο περίεργα είναι για εκείνον. Είναι ένας άγριος παπαγάλος που προφανώς δεν έχει την μικρή ηλικία που θα ήταν ιδανική για να σε συνηθίσει πιο εύκολα. Εσύ είσαι αυτός που πρέπει να δείξεις ωριμότητα και υπομονή. 

Αν θέλεις μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις clicker training και μετά target training.

Στην ουσία παίρνεις ένα κλίκερ που είναι για εκπαίδευση σκύλων και μαθαίνεις στον παπαγάλο ότι κάθε φορά που ακούει το κλικ, παίρνει λιχουδιά. Αυτό είναι το clicker training. Αφού το εμπεδώσει αυτό, παίρνεις ένα ξυλάκι αρκετά μακρύ, μπορεί να είναι τσοπστικ πχ. αυτά που τρώμε το κινέζικο, και του μαθαίνεις το target training. Κάθε φορά που αγγίζει με το ράμφος του το ξυλάκι, πατάς το κλικ αμέσως και του δίνεις λιχουδιά. Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορείς να χτίσεις μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι θα σε δαγκώσει ή εκείνος να φοβάται το χέρι σου. Απλά πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός όταν αγγίζει το ξυλάκι, να μην το κάνει επιθετικά γιατί τότε θα ανταμείβεις λάθος συμπεριφορά. 

Η εκπαίδευση αυτή μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και μετέπειτα για να μάθει να ανεβαίνει πάνω στο χέρι σου.

----------


## rafa

υπαρχουν εκπαιδευτες πτηνων γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι θα τα καταφερω;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στην Ελλάδα ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα...Μπορείς να το ψάξεις λίγο και μόνος σου το συγκεκριμένο που σου προτείνω. Αν βάλεις στο google τις δύο έννοιες που σου γράφω, σίγουρα θα βρεις πληροφορίες.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωνσταντίνα εδώ είναι ένα πουλί που ο Ραφαήλ το πλησιάζει και καταχτυπιέται !
Ωραίες και πρακτικές οι ιδέες αυτές αλλά όχι για το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι και πόσο μάλλον στην παρούσα στιγμή που φοβάται !
Πώς θα του τα μάθει όλα αυτά αν το άλλο δεν κάθετε σε μια ησυχία ?

Ο Ραφαήλ θέλει να ηρεμήσει το πουλάκι και μετά να το εξημερώσει !
Για να το ηρεμήσει τα training  αυτά δεν βοηθάνε μιας και αυτά έρχονται στο θέμα εκπαίδευση !
Η εκπαίδευση θα έρθει αφότου έχουμε ένα πτηνό που είναι ήρεμο ...
Στην παρουσα στιγμή θα βρούμε τρόπο να το ηρεμήσουμε ώστε να έχει το μυαλό του στον Ραφαήλ και όχι στο να φύγει και να δραπετεύσει !!!
Οπότε η εκπαίδευση με   clicker training και target training είναι πολύ πιο μετά !

Λοιπόν Ραφαήλ το κλουβί που του έχεις είναι πολύ μα  πολύ άδειο !!!
Ο παπαγάλος είναι λογικό να παθαίνει αμοκ σε ένα κλουβί με μια πατήθρα !!
Γέμισε το κλουβί του με πατήθρες, κούνια και τα συναφή που θα σου αναφέρω στο ανάλογο θέμα που δημιούργησες !
Έχοντας ένα κλουβί ωραίο , ο παπαγάλος θα νιώσει πιο ζεστά και θα εμπιστευτεί τον χώρο του , τώρα είναι εκτεθημένος και δεν μπορεί να πάει σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος για να κάτσει ή να κρυφτεί !

Δεύτερον , όταν τον πλησιάζεις θα του μιλάς πολύ ήρεμα ... και οι κινήσεις σου θα είναι άμεσες χωρίς να καταχτυπάς πόρτες κλαδιά κτλ.
Θα έχεις αποφασίσει που θα του βάλεις να φάει το κεχρί και μετά θα του το βάζεις !!
Καλό θα ήταν να το κρεμάς στα κάγκελα προς το παρόν και να είναι δίπλα στο κρεβάτι ώστε να τρώει και να σε βλέπει ταυτόχρονα !!!
Βάλε λίγη μουσική και τραγούδα και εσύ , μη κάνεις όμως απότομες κινήσεις !!!
Επιπλέον, να είσαι πιο ψύχραιμος ...'
πως λές ότι σε μισεί ? Έχεις δεί πόσο καιρό τον έχεις ? 

Θεωρώ πως το πρόβλημα είναι απο πολύ πιο πριν ...
Από που τον αγόρασες ? εκτροφέα ή πετ σοπ ??
Πριν πάρεις ringneck ήξερες τί πουλάκι θα αντιμετωπίσεις ? ήξερες τί πουλιά είναι ? Χαρακτήρας κτλ. ??

Αργά και σταθερά βήματα είναι το κλειδί ! Ο παπαγάλος καταλαβαίνει κάθε σου συναίσθημα , να το ξέρεις !!!
Θα πηγαίνεις ήρεμος ....

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε, αυτά τα βήματα ναι μπορεί να τα ακολουθήσει από τη στιγμή που έχει ηρεμήσει ο παπαγάλος. Και πριν αλλάξει κλουβί είχαμε δει και φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το θέμα που ήταν σαφώς πιο ήρεμος, αν δεις στη σελίδα 13, θα δεις ότι τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι του, που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να κάνει αυτά που προτείνω από τη στιγμή που δέχεται τροφή από εκείνον. Απλά τώρα ξανάλλαξε το χώρο του όπως είπες και εσύ πρώτος πρώτος και έχει αναστατωθεί. 

Αλλά αυτά τα βήματα δεν είναι για εκπαίδευση και μόνο. Είναι η βάση και για εκπαίδευση αλλά κυρίως είναι ένας εναλλακτικός τρόπος για να συνηθίσει ο παπαγάλος και να αποκτήσει εμπιστοσύνη στο περιβάλλον του και σε εμάς. Είναι ένας τρόπος για ένα φοβικό παπαγάλο να ξεπεράσει το "τριπάκι" του φόβου και να δουλέψει το μυαλό του διαφορετικά ξεπερνώντας έτσι το φόβο του. Οπότε μόλις ηρεμήσει και δεν χτυπιέται, αυτά που του προτείνω μπορεί άνετα να τα εφαρμόσει. 

Εξάλλου ο μόνος λόγος που τα πρότεινα είναι γιατί δυσκολεύεται και αυτό είναι κάτι διαφορετικό που μπορεί να δοκιμάσει!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Στην παρουσα στιγμή θα βρούμε τρόπο να το ηρεμήσουμε ώστε να έχει το μυαλό του στον Ραφαήλ και όχι στο να φύγει και να δραπετεύσει !!!
> Οπότε η εκπαίδευση με   clicker training και target training *είναι πολύ πιο μετά* !


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Κωνσταντίνα !!! :Happy0062:  :winky: 
Οπότε Ραφαήλ είδες τί ακριβώς σου έχουμε πει όλοι !
Χαλάρωσε, ηρέμησε και ξεκίνα από την αρχή σιγά σιγά ...
 :Happy0159:

----------


## rafa

μηπως να δοκιμασω το (κολπο) με τα φτερα ή εστω τον πιασω και να τον βαλω στο χερι μου και  να αρχισω να τον χαιδευω.θα ηρεμησει ετσι ;ή θα εχουμε ατυχηματα

----------


## xrisam

Ραφαήλ απάντησης στο ερωτημα απο μόνος σου εδωσες...σίγουρα θα αντισταθεί και πιθανότατα θα τραυματιστεί.

Υπομονη πολύ υπομονη...λογάκια και φιλάκια στα κάγκελα και κάποια στιγμή θα θελήσει το χάδι σου χωρις να κάτσει στο χέρι σου απαραίτητα...εκεινο θα σου δείξει αν είναι έτοιμο ή 'οχι.

----------


## rafa

ξερεις που πουλανε υπομονη γιατι η δικια μου στερεψε.αυτο το πουλι πρεπει να πιασμενο απο την φυση για να ειναι τοσο  αγριο.ειναι και εξετασεις που αρχιζουν και να δεν θα μπορεσω θα του δινω κεχρι

----------


## angelfarm

Ραφαηλ, δεν διαβασα τιποτα παρα μονο τον τιτλο οποτε συγχωρεσε με εαν επαναλαβω κατι που εχει ειπωθει ...
Το σημαντικοτερο στην ολη υποθεση ειναι να εχεις υπερβολικα μεγαλη υπομονη  και φυσικα αρκετα πολυ χρονο τον οποιος θα διαθετεις μονο γι αυτον ...
Δηλαδη εσυ στην αρχη θα παραμεινεις παθητικος εναντι του ....εννοωντας οτι αυτος θα σε βλεπει και οχι εσυ ,θα βαζεις το χερι σου στο κλουβι ακινητο και αυτος θα ανεβει οποτε θελει ...σε μια ωρα ..σε δυο ...αυριο....και γενικα αυτος θα εχει τον πρωτο λογο κι οχι εσυ ....
Αφου συνηθισει την παρουσια σου και δεν σε θεωρει πια απειλη ....τοτε μπορεις να αφαιρεσεις απο το σιτηρεσιο του κατι που λατρευει πχ ηλιοσπορους και να αρχισεις να τους προσφερεις εσυ μονο ....παλι περιμενωντας με υπομονη εκεινος να ερθει να τον παρει απι το χερι σου οοοποτε ...
Καθ ολητην διαρκεια ολων αυτων μπορεις να μιλας ψιθυριστα αργα νοχελικα ηρεμα κτλ.....και γενικα ολες σου οι κινησεις στον χωρο που βρισκεται το πτηνο θα ειναι σαν να κανεις διαλογισμο ::  :: 

Επισης δεν γνωριζω την προιστορια του πτηνου και τι βιωματα εχει ....,πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας αυτος για πολλα πραγματα ....

Παραυτα ,εαν του αφιερωνεις κανα τριωρο  συνεχους παθητικης  προσεγγισης  νομιζω πως σε κανενα 9μηνο θα εχεις δει μεγαλη βελτιωση 

Αυτααααα.....ευχομαι η τοσο δυσκολη αρχη να σε αποζημειωσει ...εμενα τουλαχιστον τοεκανε :-):-) :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ όλα τα πουλιά δεν είναι τα ίδια και όσο μεγαλώνουν τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να τα εξημερώσουμε. Ιδιαίτερα όσο μεγαλώνει το μέγεθος του παπαγάλου, μεγαλώνουν και οι απαιτήσεις του, αλλά και ο χρόνος που θα πάρει για να τον εξημερώσεις. Ίσως λοιπόν πριν να το είχες πάρει να έπρεπε να κάνεις μια έρευνα για το ποια είναι τα πιο εύκολα είδη προς εξημέρωση! 

Αυτή τη στιγμή όμως έχεις το πουλάκι στα χέρια σου και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Πρέπει να του παρέχεις όσα χρειάζονται ασχέτως αν θα εξημερωθεί ή όχι. Είχες φτάσει σε ένα στάδιο που δεχόταν κεχρί από το χέρι σου, έπειτα του άλλαξες κλουβί. Το συνήθισε το νέο περιβάλλον; Δέχεται ξανά κεχρί; Κάνεις τα βήματα όπως σου τα λέμε ή μήπως χάνεις την υπομονή σου και το καταλαβαίνει;

----------


## rafa

Αν τον πιασω και του βαλω αυτη την ειδικη αλυσιδα και τον δεσω καπου μεσα στο δωματιο και αρχισω να τον χαιδευω καποια.στιγμη δεν θα ηρεμησει.Δεν θα συνηθει το αγγιγμα και το χερι μου;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βρε Ραφαήλ, από όλα αυτά που σου λέμε, εσύ πάντα επανέρχεσαι στη λάθος και βίαιη πλέον με αυτό που περιγράφεις μέθοδο. Πως μπορεί να πιστεύεις ότι ένα πουλί που θα το δέσεις και θα προσπαθεί να ξεφύγει και δεν θα μπορεί, κάποια στιγμή θα σε εμπιστευτεί όπως πρέπει και θα καθίσει να το χαϊδέψεις; 

Ειλικρινά, τόσο καιρό σου λέμε πως πρέπει να δείχνεις *υπομονή,*δεν εξημερώνονται όλα τα πουλιά το ίδιο εύκολα. Μπορεί να μην εξημερωθούν και ποτέ. Αυτό όμως είναι ένα ρίσκο που παίρνεις όταν ασχολείσαι με παπαγάλους και πρέπει να το γνωρίζεις. Αν ήθελες κάτι που εξημερώνεται εύκολα καλύτερα θα ήταν ένα κόκατιλ ή μπάτζι. 

Εσύ όμως επιμένεις να προσπαθείς λύσεις, που ουσιαστικά δεν θα έχουν κανένα αποτέλεσμα και εσύ θα καταλήξεις με τραυματισμούς από δαγκωνιές, και το ρίνγκνεκ ακόμα χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνεις κάτι λάθος. Περιέγραψε μας τον τρόπο που ασχολείσαι μαζί του καθημερινά, να δούμε μήπως κάτι φταίει.

----------


## rafa

Σας προτεινω τροπους αφου δεν δελεαζετε με το κεχρι.καθε μερα καθομαι διπλα του μιση ή και μια ωρα ,δεν συζηταω για κεχρι δεν το ακουμπαει καν.Το χερι μου το δεχεται μεχρι ενα σημειο στο κλουβι.οταν ειμαι διπλα στο κλουβι του και του βαζω το μαγνητοφωνο με την λεξη (καλημερα)με πλησιαζει απο το κλουβι με περιεργια.μεχρι εκει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τότε ίσως να πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις κάποια άλλη λιχουδιά. Απλά το κεχρί το προτείνουμε λόγω του μεγάλου μάκρους που έχει και δίνει μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας στον παπαγάλο ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να σε πλησιάσει πολύ κοντά και φυσικά λόγω της γεύσης που τους αρέσει. Καθημερινά που του βάζεις νερό και τροφή και βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα, πανικοβάλλεται;

----------


## vasilakis13

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να βάλεις μόνο του το κεχρί μέσα στο κλουβί?

----------


## rafa

Οχι στο καθαρισμα το εχει συνηθησει

Το κεχρι μονο του το τρωει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ότι έχει συνηθίσει στο καθάρισμα είναι καλό και σημαίνει ότι σιγά σιγά προσαρμόζεται απλά με αργούς ρυθμούς. Όταν τρώει το κεχρί μόνο του, δοκίμασε να πλησιάσεις το χέρι σου αργά αργά μέχρι εκεί που βλέπεις ότι δεν τον ενοχλείς για να απομακρυνθεί. Όσο καιρό χρειαστεί μέχρι να δέχεται το χέρι σου όλο και πιο κοντά και στο τέλος να ακουμπήσεις εσύ το κεχρί όσο τρώει.

----------


## rafa

Το αυτο που λες δεν πιστευω να πιασει ,δεν ενδιαφερεται για το κεχρι οταν το κραταω.και δεν σημειωνει καθολου προοδο για να το ξαναδοκιμασω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν σου λέω να πας να του κρατάς το κεχρί, αλλά όσο είναι κρεμασμένο στο κλουβί του και τρώει μόνος του, να πλησιάζεις κοντά το χέρι σου. Το όλο νόημα είναι να συνηθίσει εσένα, όχι εσένα να κρατάς κεχρί  :winky:  Έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλη τροφή, πχ κάποιο λαχανικό αν τρώει κάποιο που του αρέσει πολύ ή ηλιόσπορο;

----------


## rafa

Μολις με δει θα σταματησει να το τρωει.ο ηλιοσπορος ειναι μικρος,του αρεσουν η φλαουλες και οι πιπεργιες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιατί φοβάται ακόμα τόσο πολύ δεν καταλαβαίνω....Τέλος πάντων, δοκίμασε με φράουλα ή πιπεριά αν και δεν νομίζω. Έχω στερέψει από ιδέες, ας μας πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά τίποτα!!!

----------


## rafa

Γιαυτο ειπα μηπως τον ζορισω.γιατι ετσι και δεν το χαιδεψω πιστευω πως δεν θα με συνηθησει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αλλά δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος, έτσι ξεκινάς μια σχέση φόβου όχι εμπιστοσύνης. Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω!

----------


## rafa

Στην αρχη οντως θα με φοβιθει μετα ομως θα καταλαβει πως τον αγαπαω και οτι δεν θελω να του κανω κακο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς δεν θα λειτουργήσει έτσι!

----------


## rafa

ναι ομως  ειναι καλυτερα να βγαινει εστω μερικες ωρες απο το κλουβι του με τον φοβο αν και πιστευω οτι θα με συνηθει παρα να περιμενω να με εμπιστευτει που μπορει να μην γινει ποτε οπως ειπατε και να καθεται ολη μερα στο κλουβι

----------


## mai_tai

Aν περνατε ωρες μαζι...-αν εχει υσηχια στο μερος που το εχεις κ νιωθει ασφαλεια..-αν  του δινεις λιχουδιες...αν-αν -αν...δεν θα αργησει κ πολυ να σε εμπιστευτει!

----------


## rafa

σε αυτο το σιτε λεει οτι μπορει ο συγκικριμενος παπαγαλος ακομα και αγριος μπορει να βγει απο το κλουβι του http://www.papagaloi.eu/indian-%CE%B...ican-ringneck/  στην διαμονη κοιταξτε.και οπως ειπατε τα μεγαλυτερα βηματα γινονται εξω απο το κλουβι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε Ραφαήλ διάβασε σε παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ όοοολα τα άρθρα από την αρχή να δείς τί σου λέμε και τί μας γράφεις !
Θέλει υπομονή που προφανώς πολλάκις έχεις δείξει να μην διαθέτεις !!! Γιατί πήρες ringneck ?? Θα βγούμε off topic αλλά πές μας τί σκέφτηκες πρίν πάρεις ringneck ??

Αν βάλεις Αλυσίδα με το που τον αφήσεις θα τραβήξει να φύγει και εκτός από ένα πλέον πολύ φοβισμένο παπαγάλο θα έχεις και ένα παπαγάλο με εξάρθρωση ή και κόψιμο ποδιού !
Εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι ούτε με το κόψιμο φτερών , ούτε με το δέσιμο και ούτε με το ζόρι θα το εξημερώσεις ! Απλά θα το αγριέψεις !
Με το να το βγάλεις έξω από το κλουβί με το ζόρι θα πάθει αμόκ και θα πετάει παντού μέσα στο δωμάτιο μέχρι να πέσει σαν πατάτα στο πάτωμα !
Θέλει υπομονή ! προσπάθεια ! 

Πές μας αυτό που σε ρώτησα γιατί τελικά μπορεί να είναι αλλού το " λάθος "

----------


## rafa

βασικα ηξερα οτι ειναι δυσκολα πουλια αλλα οχι τοσο σαν αγρια.επισης μου αρεσε το πουλι σαν ρατσα αλλα και η ιδιετερη προσωπικοτητα τους .με ελκυσε οτι δενονται με τον ανθρωπο που τα φροντιζει και το εχω δει.το μονο μου παραπονο ειναι οτι δεν εμπιστευεται τα χερια μου και οτι δεν τον δελεαζουν οι λυχουδιες.Μπορει να εκανα λαθος που επελεξα αυτη την ρατσα αλλα αυτο δεν αλλαζει τιποτα διοτι τον αγαπαω και προσπαθω να σκεφτω τροπους να μην περναει ολη την μερα στο κλουβι του και να ειναι χαρουμενος.Δεν εχω και τοση υπομονη γιατι δεν υπαρχει προοδος τοσους μηνες.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταλαβαίνω γιατί θες να τον προσελκύσεις για το καλό του αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται σωστά !
Δεν ξέρω αν έκανες λάθος επιλογή (μάλλον έκανες δηλαδή) αλλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς τί θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα !
Θα προσπαθήσεις όλα από την αρχή που σου είπαμε , θα πάρεις ένα ήδη εξημερωμένο για να το προσελκύσεις και το δικό σου , θα το ανταλλάξεις με άλλο είδος παπαγάλου ... δεν ξέρω απλά σκέψου ώριμα τί θέλεις !
Πάντως θέλει αρκετή δουλειά !!!!
Καλή συνεχεια και μας λές τί αποφάσισες !!  :wink: 
Δες και αυτό να καταλάβεις τί ακριβώς σου ταιριάζει γιατί ποτέ δεν είναι αργά :

*Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )*

----------


## rafa

το να αγορασω αλλον αποκλειεται και δεν μου παει η καρδια να τον δωσω μου εχερται να βαλω τα κλαματα μονο που το σκεφτομαι ασε που θα νιωθω τιψεις μεχρι που θα πεθανω.εγω ουτε μια μερα δεν αντεχω χωρις να τον δω εχω δεθει μαζι του .γι αυτο θα ξαναδοκιμασω απο την αρχη .αποψεις και ιδεες ακουω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλά δεν είπα να τον δώσεις είπα να σκεφτείς κάποια πράγματα ! Πολλές φορές το να δίνουμε κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν το αγαπάμε !
Τέλος πάντων σκοπός μου ήταν να σε κάνω συναισθηματικά να δείς ότι έχεις αγαπήσει και σε έχει αγαπήσει το πουλάκι και πως μια καινούρια αρχή θα ήταν ότι πρέπει !!!
Οπότε πάμε μια καινούρια αρχή λέγοντας σου να μην ξεκινήσεις επιτόπου ! Άφησε τον μια εβδομάδα να μην του κάνεις* τίποτα  !!

*Μετά με ηρεμία και χωρίς ηττοπάθεια κάνε αυτά που σου είπαμε εδώ :
#24 #30 #70 #71 #133 #134 #136 #139 #146 

Γενικά διάβασε εξ αρχής το θέμα σου και έχε *υπομονή !!!!

*

----------


## rafa

Αφου ειπαμε να κανουμε μια καινουρια αρχη σκεφτ)κα να αυξησω την διατροφη του .του πηρα αυτην την τροφη γιατι ειναι σαν τι χυμα που τρωει.ειχε και με φυστικι αλλα δεν την προτειμισα .λεω να του βρασω αυγο ποσα λεπτα θελεει;να η τροφη που του πηρα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η συγκεκριμένη τροφή δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή ή κακή! 
Ξέρω όμως πως πρέπει να κάνεις μια ομαλή μετάβαση απο την προηγούμενη !
Για το αυγό , αφου βάλεις νερό και δεις ότι αρχίζει να βράζει τότε θα βάλεις το αυγό και θα κρατήσεις 15 λεπτά απο την στιγμή που το έβαλες το αυγό στο νερό! Γενικά δηλαδή το θέλουμε σφιχτό! 
Θα το κόψεις και θα το αφήσεις να κρυώσει ! Μετά βάλε του το σε  μια αυγοθήκη και το αφήνεις στο κλουβί το πολύ μια ώρα όχι παραπάνω και χαλάσει ...
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## rafa

Δεν εχω αυγοθηκη μηπως ξερετε πως μπορω να το βαλω

----------


## rafa

Αα βρηκα θα κοψω το στομια απο μπουκαλι και θα το δεσω

----------


## xrisam

Η τροφή είναι καλή  (με εξαίρεση τα κίτρινα μπισκοτάκια που έχει μέσα), έχει φύλλα ευκαλύπτου και πέταλα κάκτου που τους αρέσουν πολύ.

Εγω πάντα βγάζω τα μπισκοτάκια ενα ενα για να είμαι ήσυχη.

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη να τα βγαλω κανουν κακο τα κιτρινα ;

----------


## xrisam

Ε ναι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, είναι τα γνωστά υποπροιόντα αρτοποιίας αν το μεταφράζω σωστά. Ζάχαρη φούλ και άλευρα ποιός ξέρει τι ποιότητας..

Εμένα καμια φορά μου ξεφευγε καποιο όταν τα έβγαζα αλλά παρατήρησα ότι δεν τα τρώνε. Μια φορά βέβαια ο Ξερξάκος έφαγε ενα τετοιο κίτρινο και έκανε μια κατακίτρινη κουτσουλιά χάλια...

Αν έχεις την υπομονή βγάλτα (με καθαρά χέρια) ένα ένα, εγω τα αφαιρώ μόλις πάρω την τροφή και έχω όλη την ποσότητα σε ένα αεροστεγες τάπερ. 

Αν δεν εχεις υπομονή απλά βγάλτα καθε φορά που του βάζεις στην ταίστρα αφού τα ξεδιαλέξεις πρώτα σε ένα καθαρό πιατάκι. :winky:

----------


## rafa

Το αυγό το έβαλα με το τσοφλι

----------


## rafa

αυριο αρχιζω με πεισμα και με υπομονη.επιπλεον θα με βλεπει 24 το 24ωρο με τις εξετασεις που θα διαβαζω.διαβασα παλι ολο το θεμα ξεχαναθυμιθηκα το επιπεδο που ειχαμε φτασει και ελπιζω να  κατορθωσω να το περασω.προσπαθω να σκεφτω οσα περισσσοτερα κινητρα να με ενθαρινουν περιμενω ανταποκρισει και εκεινος.καλη μου επιτυχια :Confused0053:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έτσι μπράβοοοοο !!!  :Youpi:  :Happy0064: 
Δες και εδώ να δείς ότι μετά από κόπο όλα κατορθώνονται !! *ringneck*
Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## rafa

θαυμα. Σημερα το πρωι αρχισα τις προσπαθειες.ειπα να πρωτα να αρχισω με το κεχρι εξω απο το κλουβι .εβαλα το τσαμπι και το κραταγα με το χερι μου εξω απο το κλουβι,μεσα σε δυο λεπτα πλησιασε και αρχισε να τρωει το εκανε τρεις τεσσερεις φορες.εκπλαγηκα μολις ειδα ανταποκριση.ποσες μερες να το κανω με το χερι μου εξω απο το κλουβι και ποση ωρα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Bravooo !!! Είδες που αν πηγαίνεις ψύχραιμος και με τον αέρα της καινούρια αρχής πάνε καλύτερα τα πράγματα ?
Γενικά την διάθεση σου να ξέρεις ότι την νιώθουν πολύ πολύ έντονα οπότε ηρεμία !
Θα το κάνεις μέχρι να σε βλέπει ότι πλησιάζεις με το κεχρί και να είναι ήδη εκεί για να φάει ...
Θέλει χρόνο και υπομονή ! Καλή συνέχεια και μην βάζεις χρονοδιάγραμμα γιατί θα έχεις πάλι τα ίδια με πριν !

----------


## rafa

οκ οσο χρειαστει

----------


## rafa

ποση ωρα να κραταω το κεχρι και ποσες φορες την ημερα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μέχρι να το φάει θα το κρατάς !
Για αρχή μια φορά την ημέρα είναι αρκετό θεωρω !

----------


## rafa

τι ενοεις να το φαει ;ενοεις οτι μετα πρεπει να το αφησω μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι Ραφαήλ ! Με το χέρι σου δεν είπες ότι του το δίνεις  ??
Εννοώ όταν εκείνος σταματήσει να τρώει !!
όσο τρώει λέγε του και κάποιο γλυκόλογο ... ήρεμα για να συνηθίζει την φωνή σου ! ::

----------


## rafa

μαριε μια σταματαει μια αρχιζει να τρωει .βαζω το κεχρι 10λεπτα ειναι καλα ή θελει περισσοτερη ωρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που ξεκινάει και το δέχεται, μπορείς να το κάνεις όποτε έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο και όσο θέλεις κάθε φορά. Εγώ όταν εξημέρωνα το κοκατίλ είχα το κεχρί δίπλα μου και όποτε ερχόταν κοντά μου του έδινα συνέχεια. Αν το ίδιο δεν θέλει άλλο απλά θα απομακρυνθεί  :winky:

----------


## rafa

τωρα τελευταια με πλησιαζει απο το κλουβι και με κοιταει ,εγω κανω διαφορους ηχους και σαν να ενθουσιαζεται ερχεται διπλα μου και μετα γυρω γυρω το κλουβι.ειναι σωστος ο τροπος που τον κανω να ερθει σε εμενα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι μια χαρά! Όταν έρχεται, δώστου κεχρί να καταλάβει ότι το να έρχεται κοντά σου είναι κάτι καλό!

----------


## rafa

Ανακαλυψα πως τρωει τις κουτσουλιες απο τις πατηθρες πως θα του κοψω την συνηθεια.αλλα τις θεσεις τον πατηθρων και εριξα οινοπνευμα στο μερους που ειχε κουτσουλισει

----------


## vasilakis13

Μπράβο! Είδες που με υπομονή βλέπεις βελτίωση. Επειδή φοβόταν τα δάχτυλα μου εγώ δοκιμαζα να πλησιάζω σιγά σιγά τα δάχτυλα μου στο σημείο που δαγκώνει. Αν δεν ερχόταν βέβαια το κραταγα λίγο πιο ψηλά και ξαναδοκίμαζα. Με μικρές αλλαγές κάθε φορά προσπάθησε να τον φέρεις σε πιο αμμεση επαφή με τα δάχτυλά σου

----------


## rafa

Τι να κανω με τις κοτσουλιες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα καθαρίζεις τις πατηθρες Ραφαήλ! 
Δεν βάζουμε οινόπνευμα .... νερό με ξύδι σε ένα σφουγγάρι και τις τρίβεις! 
Κάθε πότε πλένεις τα σκεύη και τις πατηθρες ?

----------


## rafa

Οι πατηθρες ειναι συνηθως καθαρες τωρα ετυχε.τωρα που εβαλ οινοπνευμα(αραιομενο)πηγε και εγλυψε το χαζο λετε να παθει τιποτα;

----------


## rafa

Ξέρετε πως φαίνονται τα ακαρεα των ποδιών γιατί μου μπήκαν ιδεες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βγάλε μια καθαρή φωτογραφία τα ποδαράκια του !!!

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται !
Αλλά έχει κάποια φλουδίτσα σαν δερματάκι παλιό τότε απλά αλλάζει το δερματάκι στο πόδι αν όμως έχει κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι ακάρεα :

----------


## rafa

οχι με τιποτα.τι αλλο δερματικο μπορει να παθει απο τις κοτσουλιες;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μήπως απλά ξεφλουδίζουν οι πατουσίτσες του;

----------


## rafa

ρωταω ενημερωτικα.α ποσες φορες την εβδομδα δινω αυγο;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> οχι με τιποτα.τι αλλο δερματικο μπορει να παθει απο τις κοτσουλιες;


Τι εννοείς όχι με τίποτα ?? Για πιο θέμα ??

Ραφαήλ αν καθαρίζεις τις πατήθρες όπως είπες το ότι άγγιξε μια φορά δεν θα πάθει κάτι ...
Ησύχασε !!

----------


## rafa

με τιποτα δεν εχει ακαρεα .τις πατιθρες δεν τις καθαριζω οταν δεν εχουν κουτσουλιες.αυγο ποσες φορες μπορω να δωσω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πρέπει να τις καθαρίζει και ας μην έχουν !!!! Τουλάχιστον μια φορά τον μήνα θέλουν πλύσιμο με βραστό νερό και ξύδι !!!

Αυγό δίνεις μέρα παρα μέρα αν θες !!! Γενικά εσύ θα αποφασίσεις !!!

----------


## rafa

αυριο εχουμε καθαριοτητα.οταν τρομαζει στο καθαρισμα παει πισω η εξημερωση δηλ. οτι εχουμε καταφερει καταστρεφονται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε, αυγό μέρα παρά μέρα μόνο σε περίοδο πτερόροιας ή αναπαραγωγής. Αλλιώς 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα!

----------


## rafa

οταν τρομαζει στο καθαρισμα παει πισω η εξημερωση δηλ. οτι εχουμε καταφερει καταστρεφονται

----------


## vasilakis13

Όχι ρε συ. Και σιγά σιγά όταν καταλάβει ότι δεν παθαίνει τίποτα δεν θα τρομάζει καν. αν καθαρίσεις το κλουβί και πας την αλλη μέρα να του δώσεις κεχρί δεν νομίζω να μην έρθει.

----------


## rafa

Σημερα δεν ηθελε να φαει κεχρι μαλον επιδη τρομαξε που καθαρισα το κλουβι .δεν πειραζει ομως γιατι τον εκανα μπανιο.

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην θελει να φαει κεχρι και αυριο επιδη με φοβηθηκε οταν καθαρισα το κλουβι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω, καλόπιασε τον πάλι και θα δεχτεί  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το βρεγμένο  κουκλάκι  :Love0033:  
Ζουζούνοοος !!!
Πάντως τα πόδια είναι πεντακάθαρα !!! :wink:

----------


## rafa

Τι εχεις να πεις που δεμ εφαγε κεχρι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Τι εχεις να πεις που δεμ εφαγε κεχρι;


Κοίτα το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό ! 
Από αύριο όλα θα είναι καλά μην αγχώνεσαι !!!

Καθάρισε μόνος του τα φτερά του ή απλά περίμενε να σουρώσει ?? Πως τον έβρεξες ?? ::

----------


## rafa

Μονος του τα καθαρισε και το εβρξα με ενα σπρει απο καθαριστηκο αφου το ξεπλυνα πολυ καλα.στην αρχη φοβηθηκε ομως μετα του αρεσε και καθοταν οταν τον ψεκαζα

----------


## rafa

Τελικα τρωει

----------


## vasilakis13

Ωραία, τώρα άρχισε να κρατάς το κεχρί απο λίγο πιο πάνω . Να θυμάσαι ότι το παν είναι να προχωράς την εκπαίδευση με πολύ μικρές αλλαγές κάθε φορά. Αν τόσο καιρό του το δινες έτσι πιθανόν γι αυτό άργησε να φάει. Το πρώτο βήμα έπρεπε να είναι να του το δέσεις έξω απο τα κάγκελα, μετά να του το κρατάς εσύ έξω από τα κάγκελα και μετά να του το δίνεις μέσα στο κλουβί έτσι.

----------


## rafa

παλι τα ιδια σημερα δεν ηθελε να φαει .αρχιζω και απελπιζωμαι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να το κρατάς έξω από το κλουβί, μην ανοίγεις την πόρτα να το δώσεις από μέσα. Δοκίμασε πρωινές ώρες που ξυπνάει και θέλει να φάει. Μην απελπίζεσαι με την πρώτη αναποδιά, ζωντανός οργανισμός είναι με τις δικές του παραξενιές. Αν απογοητεύεσαι από την πρώτη μικρή δυσκολία, δεν θα φτάσεις πουθενά...

----------


## angelfarm

Χαχαχαχ νομιζω πως το μικρο μαλλον εκπαιδευει εσενα και οχι το αντιθετο...
ευχομαι ολανα πανε καλα και να μαθεις συντομα να εισαι υπομονετικος ,πραος,συγκαταβατικος ,λιγοτερο εγωκεντρικος ,και με σεβασμο στα θελω καθε εμβιου οντος ::  ::

----------


## rafa

θα τον πιασω και οτι γινει.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι επαθε και ξαφνικα δεν τρωει κεχρι ουτε μεσα ουτε εξω απο το κλουβι.ξερω σας κουραζω αλλα μαλλον υπαρχουν δυο επιλογες ή τον δινω ή τον πιανω και προσπαθω να τον ηρεμισω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εσύ δεν είπες θα κάνεις μια καινούργια αρχή; Τώρα γυρίζεις στα ίδια;

Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ δεν νομίζω πως έχω να πω κάτι άλλο στο παρόν θέμα. Κάνουμε συνεχώς κύκλους με εσένα να καταλήγεις στη λάθος τακτική. Τα εργαλεία για να κινηθείς σωστά σου τα δώσαμε ξανά και ξανά, από εκεί και πέρα επιλέγεις.

----------


## rafa

σας καταλαβενω ομως σας λεω απο προχθες δεν δεχεται το κεχρι καθολου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οπότε αφού 2 μέρες δεν το δέχεται, ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στα ίδια.... Σου είπαμε να *μην του το δίνεις με την πόρτα ανοιχτή. Έξω από το κλουβί το κεχρί και το χέρι σου.

Υπομονή*

----------


## rafa

αυτο σας ειπα εχω κλειστη πορτα και το χερι μου εξω απο το κλουβι οσο πιο μακρυα γινεται .οτι κιαν κανω δεν το τρωει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τότε ακολούθησε την άλλη συμβουλή




> *Υπομονή*

----------


## rafa

μονο υπομονη χωρις τιποτα αλλο;τοτε ειναι που δεν θα εξημερωθει.δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα  παρα την λαθος μεθοδο

----------


## rafa

ειμαι κουραστικος αλλα δεν θελω εναν δυστηχυσμενο παπαγαλο σε ενα κλουβι.απο οτι φαινεται δεν μπορει να γινει εξημερωση με το κεχρι (ειτε ειναι αγριος ειτε εχει κακες αναμνησεις ειτε ειναι πεισματαρης).σας καταλαβαινω αν δεν θελετε πλεον να με βοηθατε με τα λογια σας αλλα σκεφτητε τη θεση μου ,ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο

----------


## CreCkotiels

> 1)θα τον πιασω και οτι γινει.
> (...)  αλλα μαλλον υπαρχουν δυο επιλογες ή 2)τον δινω  (...)


Αχ βρε Ραφαήλ ! Δεν μπορώ άλλο πραγματικά βρε παιδί μου στέρεψα πλέον ... 
Δεν νομίζω να μπορέσω να πώ κάτι άλλο πέραν της υπομονής υπομονής α και ξέχασα ....* υπομονής* !!!

Για το 

1) στα έχουμε ξαναπεί δεν θα καταφέρεις *Τί-πο-τα  !!!!* και δες εδώ γτ επαναλαμβανόμαστε ...  #166
στο είχα πει εξ αρχής αυτό δεν έκανες σωστή επιλογή , θέλεις ντε και καλά να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις χωρίς να ακούσεις το σωστό τον τρόπο ... τότε τι μας ρωτάς ?? 
Ε κάνε το να δουμε τί θα γίνει και αν το πουλάκι σου μείνει στα χέρια ή σπάσει τα κομμάτια του μετά θα λέμε γιατί ? κτλ.  :Sign0023: 

για το 

2) σου το είχα πει εξ αρχής #168
 αλλά αρνηθηκες να το σκεφτείς ... δεν θα τον στείλεις στην σφαγή , θα του δώσεις την ευκαιρία να είναι κάπου καλύτερα  και εσύ να πάρεις κάτι που ειλικρινά θες και θα έχεις *διαβάσει* για το τί ακριβως πρόκειτε !!! 

Είναι καθαρά λάθος επιλογή πτηνού !!!

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν παραφέρθηκα αλλά την παρούσα στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως αυτή είναι η ωμή αλήθεια !!!
Δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου , ίσα ίσα αγαπάς πολύ τον παπαγάλο σου αλλά σου λέμε τώρα σε  232 ποστ να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα !!! 
Κάνεις για δύο μέρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια .... !!!! Σκέψου και πρ'αξε !!!

Η επιλογή δική σου , αλλά σκέψου καλά ...

Φιλικά στα λέω όλα και θα είμαι δίπλα σου σε ότι αποφασίσεις αλλά διάβασε το θέμα από την αρχή και πες μου ειλικρινά τί συμπέρασμα βγάζεις !!!! ::

----------


## rafa

δεν θελω να επαναλαμβανομαι σας ειπα ο σωστος τροπος δεν πιανει δεν τρωει με τιποτα το κεχρι και αφου δεν υπαρχει πλανο B τι να κανω ;πειτε μου.πλεον δεν ειναι θεμα υπομονης αλλα πουλιου.οσες ωρες και να αφηερωσω τα ιδια.σας λεω ο τροπος με το κεχρι δεν πιανει

----------


## CreCkotiels

.............

----------


## rafa

το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουμε κολλησει στο κεχρι.προτεινεται μου κατι να κανω εκτος κεχρι και θα το κανω

----------


## CreCkotiels

> το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουμε κολλησει στο κεχρι.προτεινεται μου κατι να κανω εκτος κεχρι και θα το κανω


#151 #156  :Sign0023: 

 :winky:

----------


## rafa

Δεν πιανει το κεχρι που ειναι και μακρυ θα πιασει αλλη λιχουδια

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Δεν πιανει το κεχρι που ειναι και μακρυ θα πιασει αλλη λιχουδια



για αυτό λοιπόν χρησιμοποιούμε το κεχρί !
Εσύ με ρώτησες τί άλλο να δώσεις ... αυτές είναι οι λύσεις για λιχουδιές !!! 

Πλέον επιλέγεις τί θα κάνεις και με τι ! :winky:

----------


## rafa

Τιποτα αλλο εκτος φαγητου γιατι δεν το τρωει.αλλους μεθοδους ενοουσα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν μου έχει τύχει να δω παπαγάλο και γενικότερα ζώο που να μην εξημερώνεται/ εκπαιδεύεται με το φαγητό. Άντε στα σκυλάκια να χρησιμοποιήσεις κανένα αγαπημένο παιχνίδι ή καλοπιάσματα για επιβράβευση. Ή κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά στην υπόλοιπη καθημερινότητα σου κοντά του με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάται γενικότερα ή έχει περάσει άσχημα με ανθρώπους και είναι δύσκολο να εκπαιδευτεί. Πρέπει να θυμάσαι ότι η εξημέρωση δεν αρχίζει και τελειώνει τη στιγμή που είσαι μπροστά από το κλουβί του με ένα τσαμπί κεχρί. Είναι 24ωρη διαδικασία και σκοπό έχει να δείξεις ότι δεν του κάνεις κακό. Αν εσύ πχ φωνάζεις, ακούς δυνατά μουσική, κάνεις απότομες κινήσεις την υπόλοιπη ώρα, είναι λογικό και το πουλί να είναι επιφυλακτικό απέναντί σου. Το κεχρί είναι ο πλέον δημοφιλής και αποτελεσματικός τρόπος γιαυτό και τον προτείνουμε. Αν το "κόλπο" με το κεχρί έπιανε μια στις τόσες δεν θα προτεινόταν ως τρόπος. 

Αυτό που είναι λάθος είναι ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεις την κατάσταση. Αντί να σκέφτεσαι πως εσύ θα ήθελες να είναι ο παπαγάλος, σκέψου τι μπορεί εκείνος να σου προσφέρει. Ποτέ δεν θα σου δώσει αυτά που ακριβώς θέλεις, γιατί δεν είναι αρκουδάκι, είναι ζωντανό, σκεπτόμενο ον.

----------


## rafa

Σε καταλαβαινω αλλα αποτι φαινεται δεν πιανει παντα το κεχρι.οσο για τον λογο που φοβατε να σου πω πως το βραδυ τον καθαρισα και ολο την νυχτα κοιμιθηκε πανω στα καγκελα.αυτο το πουλι μυστηριο τρενο

----------


## rafa

Αυτο γινεται συνεχεια περα δοθε

----------


## IscarioTis

σαν σε φοβαται η κανω λαθος?

----------


## rafa

δεν κανεις λαθος αυτο λεω στα παιδια οτι και με το κεχρι με φοβατε ασε που δεν το τρωει οταν το κραταω

----------


## rafa

Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω εκτος απο να περιμενω και να του δινω κεχρι που το κανω καθε μερα χωρις αποτελεσμα.ειμαι απελπισμενος

----------


## petran

> Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω εκτος απο να περιμενω και να του δινω κεχρι που το κανω καθε μερα χωρις αποτελεσμα.ειμαι απελπισμενος


Εξεταστική ::

----------


## rafa

Δηλαδη;

----------


## petran

> Δηλαδη;


Με συγχωρείς,αλλά αστειευομουν..
Συγνωμη..

----------


## rafa

εγω μονο για αστεια δεν ειμαι.το θεμα ειναι μονοδρομος μαλλον ανταλαγη

----------


## vasilakis13

Μάλλον η ανταλλαγή είναι αδιέξοδο... Και εξημερωμένο πουλάκι να πάρεις αν δεν καταλάβεις τι λάθος κανείς στην προσέγγιση σου θα το αγριεψεις και αυτό. Κατά τη γνώμη το πουλάκι που έχεις είναι εκπαιδευσιμο (φαίνεται αφού αρκετές φορές έφαγε κεχρί). Σου έχουνε δώσει πολλές συμβουλές τα παιδιά, οπότε βρίσκεσαι σε διασταύρωση  με 2 δρόμους. Ή προσπαθείς να εντοπίσεις τι λάθος κανείς και να προσεγγίσεις με πιο αργά βήματα και έξω απο το κλουβι με υπομονή η σταματάς γενικά την ενασχόληση με τους παπαγάλους και φροντίζεις να δώσεις το πουλάκι σε ένα καλό σπίτι. Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να ξανά προσπαθήσεις, κάθε αρχή είναι δύσκολη αλλά το αποτέλεσμα θα σε ανταμείψει, διάβασε και θέματα παρόμοια που έχουν ανοίξει αλλά παιδιά

----------


## vasilakis13

Πάντως στο βίντεο το πουλάκι δεν φαίνεται άγριο, μπορεί απλά να ήταν χορτάτο.

----------


## rafa

καθε μερα χορτατο;γινεται αυτο.το περα δοθε &nbsp;τι ειναι, φοβος ή νευρικοτητα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μήπως να δοκίμαζες να έχεις πιο μικρό τσαμπί με κεχρί; Παραείναι μακρύ, εμένα το κοκατίλ μου το φοβόταν στις αρχές τόσο μεγάλο κομμάτι.

----------


## rafa

ποια ειναι η λαθος προσεγγιση;καθε μερα του δινω κεχρι και δεν το δεχεται.και υπομονη εκανα και προσπαθησα να τον προσεγγισω για πεντε μηνες.τι αλλο να κανω, μου λες ;οτι μου εχουνε πει το εχω κανει και δεν ηρεμει.εσενα πως θα σου φαινοταν αν σου ελεγα οτι πρεπει να παρατησεις το χομπι σου ή την αγαπη σου οπως θες πεστω για τους παπαγαλους.Δηλαδη σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις εγω φταιω;Μηπως ειναι οι εμποιριες και ο χαρακτηρας του παπαγαλου.οσο αν κανω λαθος πραγματα εκανα τα παντα και λιχουδιες και κεχρι και φρουτα και του μιλαω και ειμαι διπλα του τιποτα.

δεν νομιζω να φοβατε το κεχρι αλλα το χερι μου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δηλαδή αν το βάλεις σκέτο τόσο μεγάλο κομμάτι στο κλουβί θα πάει κανονικά να το φάει;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ κανείς δεν μίλησε να παρατήσεις το χόμπι ή τέλος πάντων την ασχολία με τους παπαγάλους. Μην λέμε ότι μας έρθει. 
Είπαμε πως :

Α)* δεν έχεις καθόλου μα καθόλου υπομονή* . Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί θέλουν υπομονή , ξέρεις γιατί ? Γιατί έχουν και αυτοί προσωπικότητα , θέλω και δεν θέλω. Δεν μπορεί ο κάθε ενας να πηγαίνει και να λέει στο πουλάκι φάε και να τρώει από την μια μέρα στην άλλη ή ανέβα κατέβα κτλ. Γενικά το πουλάκι δεν θα κάνει ότι θες εσύ όταν το θες εσύ . Θα το κάνει όταν και αν το θέλει.

Β) *λάθος επιλογή παπαγάλου. * Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. Όσο προχωράμε σε μεγαλύτερα είδη τόσο πιο δύσκολα είναι μιας και η διανοητική τους ικανότητα αυξάνεται και η προσωπικότητα τους γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολη. Για να έχεις ενα μεγάλο παπαγάλο θα πρέπει να είναι είσαι υπομονετικός. Να του δώσεις χρόνο .

Γ) *υπάρχει ημιμάθεια και ξεροκεφαλιά .* Δεν ξυπνάμε ένα πρωινό και λέμε "ά πάω να πάρω ένα παπαγάλο " ... ή "θα δώ και όποιος μου αρέσει ..." 
Διαβάζεις προσεκτικά όσα περισσότερα είδη παπαγάλων μπορείς , όσα περισσότερα είδη μπορείς να βρείς ως οικόσιτα και αρχίζεις να μαθαίνεις. Βάζεις κάτω το πόσο χρόνο έχεις , πόσο χρήμα έχεις και πόσο χώρο έχεις. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει ένα παπαγάλο και να μην ξέρει τρία  πράγματα Είδος/Χαρακτήρα - Διατροφή - Εκπαίδευση . 
Αν κάποιος πάει και πάρει κάτι έτσι κουκουρούκου ειναι σαν να πηγαίνει σε ένα άγνωστο μέρος χωρίς κάποιο χάρτη. Θα χαθεί ...  


Θέλω να καταλήξω πως επιλογή σου είναι το τί θα κάνεις και πως θα το κάνεις ! Εμείς απλά σε συμβουλεύουμε !!! 
Όμως εγώ βλέπω πως το θέμα έκανε τον κύκλο του και πως δεν πάει άλλο ... κάποτε και εσύ και ο παπαγαλος θα πρέπει να ηρεμίσετε !!!

Τα παράπονα σου για την εξημέρωση  ξεκίνησαν 12 ημέρες αφού τον αγόρασες , στις 22/12/2014 την πήρες και εδώ ξεκίνησες να γράφεις σιγά σιγά παράπονα και διάφορες ιδέες για το πως να την εξημερώσεις και το γιατί δεν κάθετε να την αγγίξω κτλ  #23 με ημερομηνία 03/1/2015 χωρις να πεις μήπως να προσπαθώ με υπομονή ότι μου είπαν στα πρώτα ποστ και απλά για 5 μηνες σταθερά να συνεχίζω και να γράφω πρόοδο ????. 
Πες μου πραγματικά σε διάστημα 12 ημερών έχεις δει κάποιο άγριο παπαγάλο αγορασμένο από pet shop να εξημερώνεται ??? :oopseyes:  

Από την στιγμή που την πήρες αφού είδες πως τρώει ήθελες να εξημερωθεί ... Δεν 'εχεις προσπαθήσει καθόλου !!! 


Πίστευα πως έκανα λάθος και πως όντως σε διάστημα 5 μηνών με συνεχή ασχολία θα έπρεπε να υπήρξε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για 5 μήνες συνεχών παραπόνων και χωρίς να γίνεται καμία δουλειά της προκοπής .... 
Εδώ εγώ 5 μήνες με ένα θηλυκό άγριο κοκατιλ 2.5 χρονών (τα κοκατιλ θεωρούντε πιο εύκολα στην εξημέρωση από τα ringneck ) που έχει ήδη φτιαξει χαρακτήρα , έχω προσπαθήσει τόσο πολύ , με υπομονή και αγάπη (μάρτυρες όποιος θες από εδώ μέσα ) και έχω πετυχει να της ανοίγω την πόρτα για να πετάει ... ούτε να την χαιδεύω , ούτε να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου .... Τί θα έπρεπε να κάνω δηλαδή ??? Καταλαβαίνω όμως πως δεν μπορεί και αυτοί να με εμπιστευτεί με το έτσι θέλω ..... !!!   

Οπότε κάτσε  διάβασε αποφάσισε τί θα κάνεις και ενημέρωσες μας .... 

*Όταν λέω διάβασε τι σου λέμε δεν εννοώ σαν να διαβάζεις εφημερίδα και μετά το ξεχνάω .... σκέψου και προβληματίσου !!!!*

----------


## rafa

μαριε για το Α υπομονη στην αρχη δεν ειχα αλλα μετα απεκτισα μονο που 5μηνες ασχολουμαι με το κεχρι δεν λεει κατι ενω εσεις σε 5 μηνες εχετε εξημερωσει παπαγαλο.και ομως ακομα ασχολουμαι.για το Β σας ειπα ηξερα τι επερνα ξερω ειναι δυσκολη ρατσα αλλα οχι ετσι σε οσα θεματα εχω διαβασει.για το Γ δεν σηκοθηκα μια μερα και ειπα να παρω παπαγαλο.το εψαξα και καταληξα σε αυτον.οσο που λες οτι δεν εχω προσπαθησει εχεις λαθος οτι μου λετε το κανω. η δουλεια προκοπης ειναι οτι μου εχετε συμβουλεψει.εγω λεω αντι να με κατηγοριτε για την δουλεια που υποτιθετε δεν εχω κανει ενω εχω κανει και εχω ψυχοφθωρει απο ολο αυτο να μου προτεινετε δραστηκες λυσεις

----------


## rafa

> Ραφαήλ κανείς δεν μίλησε να παρατήσεις το χόμπι ή τέλος πάντων την ασχολία με τους παπαγάλους. Μην λέμε ότι μας έρθει.


 μαριε δες το #250

----------


## xrisam

Ραφαήλ αστο κεχρί αν νομίζεις ότι δεν πίανει. 

Απλά μίλα του, όπως θα είχες ένα ανθρωπό δικό σου. Ξερεις τι μπλα μπλά 'εχω ρίξει.....

Δραστικές λύσεις δεν υπάρχουνε. 

Και εγω έχω τον Ξέρξη 3 χρόνια και δεν καθεται να τον πιάσω, παρολα αυτά με πάρα πολύ κόπο εχουμε φτάσει σε πολύ καλό σημείο να τρώει απο το χέρι μου, να δίνουμε φιλάκια και να βγαίνει έξω. 

Και σου μιλάω για ένα πουλι αγρίμι που φώναζε συνέχεια και 5 τότε ετών! Βεβαία δεν είναι ρίνγκνεκ αλλά πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις τι πέρασα....

Μην απελπίζεσαι και δέξου τις γνώμες που φιλικά σου λέμε. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βιάζεσαι όλα θα γίνουν..

----------


## rafa

θα γινει τιποτα με το μπλα θα με πλησιασει;δεν ειναι και τοσο φιλικα οταν σου λενε οτι δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα 5 μηνες ενω εχω ξεπατωθει στο κεχρι και οτι ειμαι αχρηστος να φροντισω τον παπαγαλο.βιαζομαι για να προλαβω να τον εξημερωσω πριν παω λυκειο σε2 χρονια γιατι τοτε δεν θα εχω και τοσο χρονο

----------


## xrisam

Θα πιάσει αρκεί να εχεις καλή διάθεση και ηρεμη συμπεριφορά....τα πουλάκια νιώθουνε όπως και εμείς, αν εχεις στεναχώρια ή νεύρα θα του το μεταφέρεις.

Οσο είσαι μαζί του να μιλάς γλυκά. 

Εγω σκούπιζα, μαγείρευα κτλ και παράλληλα του μίλαγα....πήρε 7 μήνες περίπου και με συνήθησε. Τα υπόλοιπα ήρθαν πολύ αργότερα με επιπλέον προσπάθεια...

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να του μιλαω;

----------


## xrisam

Εμένα αυτό ήταν η λύση.

Είναι μια καλή αρχή και για σένα.... :winky: 

ΥΓ Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι πολύ κοντά στο κλουβί αρκει να σε βλέπει.

----------


## rafa

ετσι και δεν πιασει οπως οι αλλοι μεθοδοι;

----------


## xrisam

Να ξεκινάς με θετική σκέψη.

Τραγουδάει ή σφυρίζει καθόλου?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> θα γινει τιποτα με το μπλα θα με πλησιασει;δεν ειναι και τοσο φιλικα οταν σου λενε οτι δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα 5 μηνες ενω εχω ξεπατωθει στο κεχρι και οτι ειμαι αχρηστος να φροντισω τον παπαγαλο.βιαζομαι για να προλαβω να τον εξημερωσω πριν παω λυκειο σε2 χρονια γιατι τοτε δεν θα εχω και τοσο χρονο




Πραγματικά θα τρελαθώ ... άνθρωπε του Θεού ποιός σου είπε ότι είσαι άχρηστος ?
 Γιατί λες πράγματα που δεν υπόθηκαν ?? 
*Θα σε παρακαλούσα πάρα πολύ να μην βάζεις λόγια που δεν έχουν υποθεί ...

*Ραφαήλ βαρέθηκα να παραθέτω προηγούμενα ποστ ... σου το έχουμε ξαναπεί πως πρέπει να του μιλάαααααας με ηρεμίααααα .... έλεος πια 

Αν βιάζεσαι δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα ! 
Και θα πάμε στο κομμάτι το άλλο ... θα μπείς Λύκειο , έχοντας ένα παπαγάλο εξημερωμένο (ας υποθέσουμε)  , ο χρόνος ασχολίας σου θα πρέπει να είναι ίδιος με το όταν δεν έχεις μπει Λύκειο γιατί θα έχει μετά θέματα ψυχολογικά , θα βγάζει τα πούπουλα του κτλ. !!!

Καλό θα ήταν να σκεφτείς και να δεις τί θα κάνεις ... αφού και εσύ λες ότι είναι ψυχοφθόρο για εσένα τί το συνεχίζεις πραγματικά ...

----------


## rafa

> η σταματάς γενικά την ενασχόληση με τους παπαγάλους και φροντίζεις να δώσεις το πουλάκι σε ένα καλό σπίτι





> Από την στιγμή που την πήρες αφού είδες πως τρώει ήθελες να εξημερωθεί ... Δεν 'εχεις προσπαθήσει καθόλου !!!





> εδώ μιλάμε για 5 μήνες συνεχών παραπόνων και χωρίς να γίνεται καμία δουλειά της προκοπής ....


Τα δυο τελευταια δικα σου λογια δεν ειναι;ετσι και εξημερωθει θα μπορω να τον βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι και θα ειναι διπλα μου και εγω θα μπορω να κανω περισσοτερα πραγματα οταν δεν ειμαι πανω απο ενα κλουβι

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα δεν ειναι να συζητατε αν εισαι ικανος ή οχι να εξημερωσεις ενα παπαγαλο ,αλλα να προσπαθησεις να το καταφερεις και σε αυτο να επικεντρωθειτε ! να πεσουν αμεσα οι τονοι !!!

απο κει και περα ,αν ο παπαγαλος εξημερωθει ,θα εχει περισσοτερο αναγκη την ενασχοληση σου μαζι του και οχι λιγοτερη .Η παρουσια του διπλα σου ,δεν παει να πει οτι θα καλυπτει την αναγκη του για σενα .Θα την καλυπτει οσο καλυπτουν την ζωη του παιδιου τους γονεις που το χουν μεσα στο σπιτι μπροστα σε μια τηλεοραση ή ενα pc και αυτοι ειναι σπιτι μεν ,αλλα στον κοσμο τους

----------


## rafa

ξερω οτι η ενασχοληση ειναι ενασχοληση το θεμα ειναι πρωτα να εξημερωθει και εγω ψαχνω λυσεις και τα παιδια μου λενε υπομονη και κεχρι.το κεχρι δεν πιανει οπως οποιαδηποτε λιχουδια.θελω αλλη λυση.η χρυσα μου ειπε να του μιλαω ,ελπιζω να βοηθησει αλλα πως θα τον προσεγγισει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν ένας παπαγάλος έχει τραυματικές εμπειρίες από ανθρώπους, τότε προφανώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται απλά στο κεχρί. Γιαυτό σου λέμε ξανά και ξανά να κάνεις υπομονή. Γιατί τέτοιοι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να πάρουν χρόνια ή να μην εξημερωθούν και ποτέ. Πρέπει να έχεις και αυτή τη πιθανότητα στο μυαλό σου. 

Απλά αισθάνομαι πλέον πως ότι και αν σου προτείνουμε, το απορρίπτεις χωρίς καν να το δοκιμάσεις. Η Χρύσα σου λέει κοκατίλ που γενικά είναι πιο ήρεμα και εύκολα να τα προσεγγίσεις, της πήρε 7 μήνες απλά και μόνο για να τη συνηθίσει!

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη η υπομονη μου θα κανει τον παπαγαλο να ψεχασει τις εμπειριες.οτι μου λετε το κανω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η υπομονή σου θα τον κάνει να καταλάβει ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι κακοί που τον πιάνουν, τον βάζουν σε ένα κλουβί πετ σοπ με άλλα τόσα πουλιά και μετά έρχονται, τον παρατηρούν λένε "αααα κοίτα τι ωραίο" πιθανώς του χτυπάνε το κλουβί με το χέρι για να έρθει κοντά ή να κουνηθεί κλπ κλπ. Κακά τα ψέμματα αυτή είναι η καθημερινότητα των ζώων στα πετ σοπ, διότι δεν είναι όλοι οι πελάτες γνώστες για να προσεγγίσουν ένα παπαγάλο ήρεμα και να μην τον τρομάξουν. 

Το να είσαι λοιπόν υπομονετικός, να μην τον ενοχλείς και να είσαι ήρεμος γύρω του, του δείχνει πως δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι. Έτσι και αλλιώς το πρώτο βήμα της εξημέρωσης όλων των παπαγάλων είναι να τα αφήσουμε ήσυχα να μας παρατηρούν. Απλά σε κάποια αυτό το στάδιο διαρκεί παραπάνω.

----------


## rafa

μεχρι ποτε θα περιμενω να με συνηθησει και να καταλαβει οτι ειμαι καλος;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν υπάρχει όριο στο χρόνο. Όσο χρειάζεται εκείνο για να ηρεμήσει. Αν δεις ότι έχει χάσει αυτή τη νευρικότητα του βίντεο, το σκαρφάλωμα που έκανε, ή έρχεται κοντά σου όταν του μιλάς τότε είναι σημάδι πως αρχίζει και σε εμπιστεύεται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί και πάντα! Το κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του μοναδικό χαρακτήρα, όπως και οι άνθρωποι, άλλοι είναι ανυπόμονοι, άλλο είναι ευκολόπιστοι και φιλικοί, άλλοι είναι ευέξαπτοι κ.ο.κ!!

----------


## rafa

πως θα το καταλαβω αν δεν μπορει να εξημερωθει

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε θα το καταλάβεις. Απλά θα είναι διστακτικό μαζί σου. Βέβαια, ακόμη και αν δεν εξημερωθεί τελείως, μπορεί να μη σε φοβάται, δηλαδή να μη χτυπιέται στο κλουβί, ή να ταράζεται όταν βάζεις τα χέρια στο κλουβί για τάισμα. Αλλά μπορεί να εξημερωθεί και σε αρκετόόό καιρό ύστερα από δικές σου προσπάθειες!

----------


## rafa

Δηλαδη θα του μιλαω συνεχεια και μετα πως θα τον προσεγγισω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ραφαήλ, όλα θα έρθουν στην ώρα τους. Θα σου δείξει μόνο του μέχρι που θέλει να πλησιάσεις. Διάβασε και αυτό καλά καλά:

*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*

----------


## rafa

Ευχαριστω πολυ .αυτη την ενημερωση ηθελα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά και μόνο για την ιστορία του θέματος, το συγκεκριμένο λινκ που σου παρέθεσε ο Ευθύμης στο είχε ξαναπαραθέσει στην αρχή του θέματος, 2ο ποστ  ::

----------


## rafa

Το ξερω .το ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση το εγραψα επειδη μου αναλυσατε τι ενοτηται υπομονη και τι θα κανω μετα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ααααα, οκ! Δική μου παρανόηση λοιπόν!  :winky:  Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι  :Big Grin:

----------


## rafa

Οκ και ο θεος βοηθος

----------


## angelfarm

> μονο υπομονη χωρις τιποτα αλλο;τοτε ειναι που δεν θα εξημερωθει.ο


Τοτε ειναι που θα γινουν ολα!! 
οχι μονο στο θεμα εξημερωση πτηνου ,αλλα γενικα στη ζωη ! εγω μετα λυπηςμου προτεινω να μην το δωσεις το πουλακι ...""παιδευψου"" λιγο ,κανε λιγο υπομονη,μην τα θελουμε ολα εδω κ τωρα ....αυτη.η τακτικη μεθαυριο ,οταν θα ζεις μονος σου μονο βλαβες θα σου προξενησει...

----------


## rafa

Μετα απο ενα μισαωρο ομιλιας τουλαχιστον μειωθηκε η νευρηκοτητα που ειχε καθησε σε ενα μερος βεβαια δεν δοκιμασε το κεχρι ομως δεν πειραζει πιστευω να δοκιμασει αλλη φορα.μην με κοροιδεψετε για τα λογια οτι μου ερχοταν το ελεγα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιατί βρε να κοροιδέψουμε ??
αΧ και να ήξερες τί κάθομαι και τους λέω καθημερινά ... 
Υπομονή και αγάπη ! Μπράβο !!  :Happy0159: 

Πρόσεχε να είσαι πλήρως ήρεμος , καθόλου αγχωμένος ή νευριασμένος γιατί με την φωνή σου θα το νιώσει και αυτός ! 
Κάνε το αυτό καθημερινά για 15λ με το κεχρί , όχι παραπάνω γιατί μετά θα αγχωθεί ...

Φαντάσου εγώ στο κοκατιλ μου όταν την πρωτοπήρα ήμουν 4-5 ώρες με ένα κεχρί να την χαζεύω και να της μιλάω !!!
Τελικά τα παιδιά μου είπαν εδώ όχι τόσο πολύ ,  15-20λ. καθημερινά να του βάζεις το κεχρί με το χέρι σου !!! 
Επιπλέον ένα ακόμα τρικ είναι να κάτσεις με ηρεμία να του διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο ... θα ήταν πολύ καλό και για εκείνον αλλά και για εσένα !
Το διάβασμα ας γίνεται πολύ περισσότερη ώρα ... 

Φαντάζομαι πως μπορεί να τον φοβίζει η ταλάντωση που κάνει το κεχρί ... 

Καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή !

Υ.Γ. Αν κάπου φάνηκα απότομος στα προηγούμενα ποστ ήταν για το καλό το δικό σου και του ζουζούνου , δεν έχω κάποιο προσωπικό θεμα !
Ζητώ συγνώμη !!

----------


## ringneck

hmmm λοιπόν κάτι π πρόσεξα...
μήπως τον στρεσάρεις πολύ πριν καν αρχίσεις ?  :Big Grin: 
το κεχρί δεν χωράει να περάσει μέσα από τις τρύπες k εσύ προφανώς βάζεις χερια k 1 μακρινάρι και παλεύεις να το πας στη μεριά που σε βολεύει για να t κρατάς...
...
το πουλάκι τα έχει κάνει πάνω τ k λογικά δεν πλησιάζει...



σίγουρα έχεις κάνει πρόοδο αφού δεν χτυπιέται!


γιατί δεν t το δίνεις από τ πόρτα?
άνοιγε t πόρτα βάζε κεχρί μέσα k συνέχισε μ υπομονή...
δοκίμασε και με καρύδι τους αρέσει πολύ!
δώσε t μερικές φορες να γλυκαθεί k μετά παίρνε 1 καλαμάκι(t καφέ) k σφήνωνε 1 κομματάκι στην άκρη t..
(βάλε t k κάνα καλαμάκι πρώτα μέσα να παίζει για να συνηθίσει...)

----------


## rafa

δεν το δίνω από τη πόρτα γιατί μου είπαν τα παιδιά πρώτα έξω από τα κάγκελα. Μάριε και εγώ συγνώμη παραφέρθηκα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο αυτές οι μέρες.

----------


## rafa

στο σημερινο δεκαλεπτο μολις εβαλα το κεχρι και αρχισα να μιλαω δεν κουνιθηκε καθολου ομως δεν εφαγε.μαλιστα ηρθε λιγο πιο κοντα

----------


## rafa

σημερα το εδωσα και ηλιοσπορο με το καλαμακι εφαγε μονο το πρωτο μετα τους επερνε και τους εριχνε κατω.του εδωσα μηλο που μολις το εβαλα το καταβροχθισε και λεω αυριο αυγο

----------


## rafa

βρηκα το αδυνατο σημειο του ηκοκκινη πιπερια κερατο.την κραταγα και την ετρωγε σε αποσταση απο το χερι μου 5 με 10 cm βεβαια μου εκανε το κλουβι κοκκινο.απιστευτο κι ομως αληθινο

----------


## vasilakis13

Μπραβο! Το πουλάκι φαινόταν οτι δεν ήταν άγριο, απλά χρειαζόταν τον κατάλληλο τρόπο και τροφή για να σε εμπιστευτεί. Αν ήταν άγριο θα κοπανιόταν οταν πλησιάζεις, εσύ έβαλες και το χερι μέσα και απλά σε απέφευγε. 
Είπα να δώσεις το κεχρί απ έξω γιατί όταν βάζεις το χέρι μέσα νιώθουν οτι παραβιάζεται ο χώρος τους και νιώθουν ανασφάλεια. Εμένα έκαναν αρκετό κάιρο μέχρι να συνηθίσουν να τους δίνω απο την πόρτα. 
Βέβαια όταν έλεγα να τους το δίνεις απ έξω εννοούσα πρώτα να το δέσεις στα κάγκελα (απο την έξω μεριά) ώστε να συνηθίσει να το τρώει μόνος του και μετά να το κρατάς εσύ απ έξω. Τώρα βέβαια αφού το δέχεται έτσι ακόμα καλύτερα. Σιγά σιγά κρατά το και λίγο πιο κοντά, αμα τον δεις βέβαια οτι δεν έρχεται απομακρύνσου, μην τον ζόριζεις.
Καλό θα ήταν να παρατηρήσεις τι ώρες τρώει και να επιχειρεις να τον εκπαιδεύσεις πριν φάει ώστε να πεινάει λίγο, θα του φανεί πολύ πιο δελεαστικό το κεχρί ή η πιπεριά  :Happy: 
Συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## rafa

σημερα δευτερη μερα που τρωει πιπερια.μετα το δεκαλεπτο σταματισε να τρωει και εκανε γυρες το κλουβι στρεσαριστηκε;μαλλον θα την δινω την πιπερια το μεσημερι γιατι το πρωι δεν τρωει πολυ

----------


## rafa

αυτο το υλικο ειναι ασφαλες για πατηθρα είναι σαν αφρολεξ βέβαια θα βάλω αλλο χρώμα για να μην το περάσει για πιπεριά

----------


## angelfarm

Για πιπερια δεν θα το περασει μην σε προβληματιζει αυτο...εκτος απο το χρωμα δεν εχει κατι αλλο που να θυμιζει πιπερια  ::  ταζωα δεν ειναι βλαμμενα ....
Αυτο που με αποτρεπει να συμφωνησω για την χρηση αυτου ως πατηθρα ειναι οτι ειναι τοσο ευκολο να το διαλυσει και απο περιεργεια να το καταπιει ,και να τρεχεις οπως η Κωνσταντινα ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως, καλύτερα να μην το βάλεις γιατί δεν ξέρουμε με τι χρώματα έχει βαφτεί και γιατί το χαλάει στο δευτερόλεπτο και μπορεί να καταπιεί κομμάτια!

----------


## rafa

Λιαζομαστε

----------


## rafa

και μια φωτο

----------


## xrisam

Βρήκες το κουμπί του...πολύ σημαντικό.

Αλλά όπως είπαμε, μην βιαστείς ή τον πιέσεις....

Συνέχισε με την πιπεριά μέχρι να σε εμπιστευτεί.

----------


## rafa

αυτο θα συνεχισω να κανω,ομως επιτρεπεται καθε μερα πιπερια μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω την λιχουδια;

----------


## xrisam

Αφού ξέρεις ήδη ότι του αρέσει η πιπερια, μπορείς σε ενα μπολάκι ή ταίστρα να κόψεις κυβάκια πιπεριά, μπροκολο, φρεσκο καλαμπόκι, φυλλά γλυστρίδα ή φρεσκια ρίγανη ώστε να μάθει και άλλες γεύσεις. Όλα αυτά εννοείται πολύ καλά πλυμενα.

Την γλυστρίδα αν την κρεμασεις και στα κάγκελα θα πάει απο περιέργεια να την φάει.

----------


## rafa

Και πως θα το δώσω με το χέρι μου έξω από το κλουβι;

----------


## xrisam

Αυτο που λεω να κάνεις είναι να τον μάθεις σιγα σιγά και άλλα λαχανικα-χορταρικά ωστε όταν δεις ότι του ερέσουν να του δίνεις αργότερα με το χέρι σου όπως τώρα δίνεις την πιπεριά.

----------


## rafa

Ένταξη τι αλλο μπορώ να δοκιμάσω που έχει μεγάλο μάκρος;

----------


## xrisam

Γλυστρίδα κλαδάκι αλλά ισως τρομάξει.

Καρότο, τον πυρήνα (είναι πιο γλυκο) κομμένο κατα μήκος, κολοκυθάκι κ.α.

----------


## rafa

Πιπεριά για ποσο διάστημα κανει να τρώει;

----------


## xrisam

Εγω δίνω φλωρίνης κοκκινη ή πράσινη κέρατο σχεδον κάθε μέρα μαζί με άλλα λαχανικά, λογικα το ίδιο ισχυει και για τα ρινγκνέκ.

----------


## rafa

Εγώ δίνω κόκκινη κέρατο

----------


## xrisam

Ναι την ιδια λέμε.

----------


## rafa

Την λατρεύει,καροτο ειχα δοκιμάσει άλλα δεν το έφαγε βέβαια το ειχα βάλει ολο όχι μονο τον πυρήνα

----------


## xrisam

Δοκίμασε αυτά που σου είπα και μας ξαναλές νεότερα.

----------


## rafa

Εχω καλα αλλα και κακα νεα.τωρα δηλαδη το βραδυ πηγα διπλα στο κλουβι και αφου δεν κουνιθηκε ειπα να βαλω το δαχτυλο μου να δω αν ακομα με φοβατε,δεν εφυγε αλλα με.δαγκωσε και πηγε να το ξανακανει.μηπως στρεσαριστηκε με το δακτυλο μου ή το περασε για πιπερια .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βρε Ραφαήλ, το βράδυ που τα πουλάκια ηρεμούν και χουζουρεύουν έβαλες το δάχτυλο σου; Ακόμα και εμένα που είναι ήμερα και τα δύο, αν βάλω δάχτυλο όταν κοιμούνται να δαγκώσουν πάνε  ::  Δεν το πέρασε για πιπεριά, δεν είναι χαζά τα πουλάκια  :winky:  Απλά τρόμαξε! Σου προτείνω να μην το ξανακάνεις προς το παρόν και να συνεχίσεις τα βήματα που κάνεις μέχρι τώρα που έχουν αποτέλεσμα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rafa

Δεν το εχει ξανακανει και παραξενευτικα

----------


## xrisam

Το βράδυ ηρεμούνε και δεν τα ενοχλουμε...

Αυτό που λέει η Κωνσταντίνα και εμένα θα με δαγκώσουνε αν κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, δεν θέλουν πολλά πολλά την νύχτα.

----------


## rafa

σημερα δεν την εφαγε ολη την πιπερια να υποθεσω οτι την βαρεθηκε;δοκιμασα να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι δεν δοκιμασε αλλα σαν να πλησιασε επισης  δεν φτερουγισε σαν τις αλλλες φορες.μετα εβαλα κεχρι μηπως και το φαει αλλα τιποτα.η ωρα που  δινω την πιπερια πρεπει να ειναι σταθερη;

----------


## Efthimis98

Το τσαμπί κεχρί, αν δε το τρώει από το χέρι σου, μην το αφήνεις μέσα στο κλουβί. Αυτό γιατί θα συνδυάσει την άρνηση με το τσαμπί μέσα στο κλουβί, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει εν ολίγοις νόημα να έρθει στο χέρι σου!!  ::  Είναι και πανέξυπνα τα άτιμα...

----------


## rafa

οτι ειναι εξυπνα ειναι αλλα θα δεχτει καποτε το χερι μου;

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς... συνέχισε έτσι!!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην αποδωσει

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν είναι ερώτηση, ναι υπάρχει. Αν είναι συμπέρασμα, συμφωνώ αλλά ποτέ δεν πρέπει να εγκαταλείπουμε τις προσπάθειές μας. Και στο κάτω κάτω, η αξία του κρίνεται από το αν είναι εξημερωμένο; Δε νομίζω, αν πίστευες αυτό δε θα ήσουν εδώ πέρα νομίζω!!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

ερωτηση ειναι.δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι δεν μπορει να εξημερηθει ρωταω για να παρω μια αλλη αποψη οχι οτι θα τα παρατησω.

----------


## rafa

Σημερα δεν ηθελε πιπερια και ειπα παλι στο μηδεν.ομως ειπα αντε να δωσω κεχρι μηπως.........δεν θα χασω τιποτα να δοκιμασω.εεε το εβαλα και αρχισε να τρωει μανιοδως και με ανοιχτη πορτα.ετρωγε για κανενα δεκαλεπτο+ και ειπα να το βγαλω το κεχρι για να εχει και αυριο ορεξη.εκανα καλα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μια χαρά το πήγες, από τη στιγμή που δεν φοβήθηκε και έφαγε κεχρί κανονικά, πας μια χαρά! Επίσης, η όλη εκπαίδευση δεν πρέπει να διαρκεί πάρα πολύ (5-10 λεπτά τη φορά είναι μια χαρά), διότι και ο παπαγάλος βαριέται. Πάντα πρέπει να σταματάς την εκπαίδευση με τον παπαγάλο να θέλει παραπάνω, έτσι ώστε την επόμενη φορά να είναι εξίσου πρόθυμος να έρθει!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Αυτο το πουλι θα με τρελανει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!σημερα το εβαλα παλι κεχρι περιμενα περιμενα μετα το 5ο λεπτο παιρνω το κεχρι και το βαζω μπροστα απο το στομα του τοτε εφαγε αλλα λιγο.τι φταει μια τρωει την αλλη οχι ;τι μπορω να κανω;

Και μια φωτο

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπομονή. Και εσύ άλλες φορές έχεις όρεξη και άλλες όχι. Αργά και σταθερά βήματα!!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Δηλαδη ειναι φυσιολογικο ,εχει τυχει και σε εσας;

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνέχισε έτσι, μέχρι να το κρατάς κοντά στο χέρι σου και να έρχεται. Τότε θα αρχίσουν να γίνονται πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα...!!!

----------


## rafa

Τωρα δεν ερχεται θα ερθει με το χερι μου

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε σου λέω να το κάνεις άμεσα. Απλά όταν το καταφέρεις , τα πράγματα θα είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα...!!

----------


## rafa

τελικα δοκιμασα με απο μια ωρα με ολο το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι του, το κεχρι το  εβαλα μπροστα του και αρχισε να τρωει παρολο το χερι μου

----------


## rafa

Σημερα δεν ηθελε κεχρι και δομασα να βαλω το χεριμου

----------


## rafa

Και μετα απο λιγο

----------


## rafa

Δοκιμασα και αυτο

----------


## ringneck

το χέρι χωρίς μεζέ θα σ πρότεινα να μην το βάζεις...
στ πρώτο vid ψάχνει από π να φύγει....

στ δεύτερο το κλαράκι t βλέπει σαν παιχνίδι k ασχολείται
αλλα θα έπρεπε να t δώσεις χρόνο να κάνει αυτό t πρώτη κίνηση

επίσης στη φάση π είσαστε
μην είσαι συνεχεια με το κινητό
γιατί μπορεί να t στρεσάρει
μια καλή περιγραφή είναι αρκετή φαντάζομαι
η αν είναι κάτι π θες παρά πολύ να t δούμε τότε μονο

----------


## rafa

Εξω απο το κλουβι

----------


## CreCkotiels

:eek:  :eek:  
Πως εγινε αυτό? Ο παπαγάλος πως αντέδρασε ...
Γενικά περιέγραψε μας όλο το σκηνικό !
Άντε μπράβο ... αν έχεις υπομονή όλα γίνονται!

----------


## rafa

Βασικα δεν ειναι θεμα υπομονης αλλα δρασης.καταλαβα οτι μεσα στο κλουβι δεν γινεται να εξημερωθει γιατι ειναι περιορισμενη.ετσι η σκεψη μου ηταν σωστη και τον εξημερονω απο εξω δηλαδη τωρα τρωει κεχρι ,ολο και πλησιαζει τα χερια μου εστω γιανα τα δαγκωσει να περιεργαστει και οχι να τα φοβατε σαν το κλουβι.προσπαθω να τον πλησιασω οσο πιο πολυ ,τον παω απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα με ενα ξυλο  και με δεχεται ολο και περισσοτερο.καναμε και την πρωτη μας πτηση.ολα καλα.συγνωμη που δεν ακολουθησα τα βηματα που μου προτινατε αλλα καθε πουλι διαφορικο οπως λετε ,ετσι και η αντιδραση μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## xrisam

Είναι έξω ακόμα? Εχεις τραβήξει κουρτίνες καλού κακού?

----------


## rafa

τον εβαλα τωρα μεσα .μαζεψα επικυνδινα αντικειμενα ,τραβιξα κουρτινες κ.λ.

----------


## xrisam

Ευτυχώς που τον έβαλες μέσα.

Ραφαήλ δεν ξέρω αν βγήκε μονό του το πουλάκι ή το ζόρισες. 

Θα επιμείνω αλλή μια φορά στο θέμα της υπομονής για διάφορους λόγους...πάνω απο όλα πρέπει να προσέξεις την ασφάλεια του πουλιού. 

Δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί, μετά τι θα κάνεις? Αν (κούφια η ώρα) εσπαγε τον λαιμό του?

Και δες το διαφορετικά, δηλαδή όταν έχεις παιδιά κάποια στιγμή δεν θα σκέφτεσαι τους κινδύνους? Ετσι και με τα πουλάκια μας έχουμε ευθύνη για την ζωή τους. Οι εγωισμοί δεν βγάζουνε πουθενά.

Όλα αυτά στα λέω φιλικά και θέλω να τα λάβεις υπόψη σου εφόσον αγαπάς αυτό το πλάσμα. Συνέχισε με αργά βήματα με βάση τι το πουλί θέλει :winky:

----------


## rafa

η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον ζορισα στην αρχη αλλα μετα δεν ηθελε να μπει μεσα του αρεσε γιατι ηταν ελευθερος και αυτο ειναι το σωστο.εγω θελω να ποστευω οτι την επομενη φορα θα βγει μονος του.τι θελετε να κανω να του δινω κεχρι στο κλουβι το εκανα δεν το ετρωγε ενω εξω το εφαγε.υπομονη οταν λετε ενοειτε να του μιλαω και να του δινω λιχουδιες που δεν τρωει και τιποτα αλλο,απλος να περιμενω ,τι;

----------


## xrisam

Ναι αυτά που έχουμε πεί και περιμένεις όπως ακριβώς και εμείς περιμέναμε την οποια μεγάλη ή μικρή εξέλιξη απο τα δικά μας πουλάκια.

Κατα αρχάς το πουλι θα στρεσαριστεί....επειτα πρέπει όταν γίνει έξοδος απο το κλουβί να βγεί με την θέληση του. 

Σε τέτοια φάση είναι απαραίτητη μια πατήθρα βιδωμενη απο έξω για να κάνει κάποια κίνηση να βγεί. Χωρίς να πατήσει κάπου μπορεί να σκαρφαλώσει άτσαλα κτλ. Είναι και ολόκληρο πουλί....

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη αυριο να μην τον βγαλω απο κλουβι ή να μην τον αφησω μονος του να βγει;

----------


## xrisam

Εγω δεν θα το έβγαζα.

Πάρε ή φτιάξε πρώτα μια πατήρα να την βάζεις για σταντάκι.

----------


## rafa

εχω φτιαξει να την βαλω;

----------


## xrisam

Βάλτη να την συνηθίζει σαν εικόνα, αλλά καλύτερα να την βάλεις απο αύριο γιατί αρκετά στρεσαρίστηκε για σήμερα ....

Αλλά να αποφυγεις να τον βγάλεις, δώστου λίγο χρόνο ακόμα.

----------


## ringneck

εγώ θα πω μονο πρόσεχε πως τον βάζεις μέσα..
μην τον κυνηγάς k ταλαιπωρείς για να μπει γιατί θα πάτε πίσω!


την επομενη άφησε τον μονο t να βγει
όση ώρα/μέρες k αν πάρει!


αν ταλαιπωρήθηκε η επομενη έξοδος θα είναι πιο διστακτική...

από t μια t κλουβί είναι η φυλακή t 
αλλα από την άλλη είναι το πιο ασφαλερς μέρος για αυτ!!!!



πατήθρα βάλε ακριβώς μπροστά από t πόρτα οποτε αν προσγειωθεί εκεί να έχει εύκολη πρόσβαση!


k vres μια λιχουδιά π να μην μπορεί να αντισταθεί η 1 παιχνίδι
 ώστε όταν το βάζεις στ κλουβί να επιστρέφει μονο t για να πάρει k να τον κλείνεις..

μέχρι να καταφέρεις να κάθεται στο χέρι για να τον βάζεις μέσα εσύ






και  πιο χοντρό ξύλο από αυτ στην photo k όχι καλάμι..

----------


## rafa

το σταντ να το εχω στο υψος της πορτας;

----------


## CreCkotiels

...........

δείξε μας την πατήθρα !  :: 


Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω κάτι απλά εύχομαι το πουλάκι να είναι καλά !
Επιπλέον , βλέπω μια ιστορία να διαδραματίζεται ...

Τώρα έγινε αυτό : #224 




> _θα τον πιασω και οτι γινει  (......) ή τον πιανω και προσπαθω να τον ηρεμισω_



Σε λίγο επειδή ο παπαγάλος είτε επειδή δεν θα βγαίνει είτε επειδή θα πετάει σαν τρελός στο δωμάτιο , θα κάνεις και αυτά : #143 #148 




> _Αν τον πιασω και του βαλω αυτη την ειδικη αλυσιδα και τον δεσω καπου μεσα στο δωματιο και αρχισω να τον χαιδευω καποια.στιγμη δεν θα ηρεμησει.Δεν θα συνηθει το αγγιγμα και το χερι μου;_





> _μηπως να δοκιμασω το (κολπο) με τα φτερα_ ή εστω τον πιασω και να τον βαλω στο χερι μου και να αρχισω να τον χαιδευω.θα ηρεμησει ετσι ;ή θα εχουμε ατυχηματα




Απλά εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να κάνεις αυτά που σου προτείνουμε μιας και η υπομονή είναι το απαραίτητο εφόδιο !!

Καλή συνέχεια  !

----------


## xrisam

Τι είδους σταντ έχεις φτιάξει? 

Ανεβασε φωτογραφία καλύτερα.

----------


## rafa

στην δευτερη φωτο φενεται το σταντ #337

----------


## xrisam

Όχι αυτο Ραφαήλ.

Για αρχή πρεπει να βιδώσεις κάτι πολύ μικρότερο.

----------


## rafa

κοντα στη πορτα να το βιδωσω;

----------


## CaptainChoco

> πατήθρα βάλε ακριβώς μπροστά από t πόρτα οποτε αν προσγειωθεί εκεί να έχει εύκολη πρόσβαση!


στο απαντήσαμε ήδη αυτό

----------


## rafa

ενοειτε απο πανω να τηνβιδωσω η στη μεση της πορτας;αν την βαλω στη μεση θα αναγκαζομαι να την βγαζω για να τον αλλαξω

----------


## xrisam

Ακριβώς δίπλα ή κάτω απο το άνοιγμα εξαρτάται πως ανοίγει η πόρτα. 

Η πατήθρα θα λειτουργήσει σαν σκαλοπατάκι για να βγεί.

----------


## rafa

Δεν ειναι το καλυτερο σταντ αλλα πιστευω πως κανει την δουλεια του

----------


## rafa

Εκανα αλλο ενα σταντ αλλα νομιζο πως θα παει χαμενο.σημερα δεν τον εβγαλα εξω γιατι εχει παλι την συνηθησμενη συμπεριφορα <δεν σε θελω>.επισης δεν τρωει κεχρι που του δινω.αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την ανταλαγη ομως μετα απο τις εξετασεις.
Να το σταντ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα βρε Ραφαήλ δεν είσαι και συνεπής στον τρόπο που τον εκπαιδεύεις. Μια τον έχεις μέσα, μία τον ζορίζεις να βγει έξω, τι θέλεις να κάνει και το πουλί; Περιμένεις μετά από όοοοολα αυτά να κάτσει να φάει από το χέρι σου;

Σε προηγούμενα ποστ σου λες ότι βρήκες τη λιχουδιά που του αρέσει, την κόκκινη πιπεριά και ότι τα πράγματα πάνε καλά. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να αρκεστείς σε αυτή την πρόοδο και πρέπει να το ζορίζεις το πράγμα; 

Σου λέγαμε εδώ και καιρό, μην τον πιέσεις να βγει έξω και εσύ πήγες και το έκανες. Περίμενες σήμερα να φάει από το χέρι σου μετά την τρομάρα που θα πήρε;

----------


## rafa

Κωνσταντινα την πιπερια την σταματησα γιατι μετα απο τρεις μερες την σταματησε μαλλον την βαρεθηκε,μετα εδωσα κεχρι εφαγε μονο μια-δυο μερες και μετα δεν τρωγε παρολου που του προσφερα καθε μερα.δηλαδη στο τελος δεν ετρωγε τιποτα δοκιμασα και αγγουρι τα ιδια.τι αλλο να κανω;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορεί όντως να την βαρέθηκε, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι τον βγάζεις με το ζόρι από το κλουβί μήπως και φάει. Συνεχίζεις να του προσφέρεις τα πάντα, κεχρί και λαχανικά μέχρι να θελήσει να σε εμπιστευτεί ξανά. Γιατί με βεβιασμένες κινήσεις η εξημέρωση πάει πίσω.

----------


## rafa

Σου λεω δεν τα ετρωγε παρολου που τα εδινα τιποτα απολυτος τιποτα .θα δοκιμασω τωρα πιπερια ξανα να σας πω

----------


## rafa

Αα τελικα κατι τρωει

----------


## rafa

Αφου τελιωνε η πιπερια ειπε να δοκιμασει και λιγο δακτυλο.ειναι καλο αυτο;

----------


## rafa

Λιγο απο το πρωινο κραξιμο

----------


## rafa

Εχουμε φτασει σε αυτο το σταδιο τι να κσνω μετα να δοκιμασω απο μεσα;

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρα τρώει απο τα κάγκελα. Είπαμε μην βιάζεσαι. 

Συνέχισε έτσι...πιπερια, καροτο κτλ να του προκαλείς ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## rafa

Δοκιμασα και μεσα απο τα καγκελα δαγκωσε μια φορα και μετα εφυγε φαιντε δεν ειναι ακομα προετιμασμενος

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σου Ραφαηλ! Ειμαι νεα εδω αλλα εχω διαβασει το θεμα σου ολο. Ειχα ενα γνωστο που ειχε ρινγκνεκ και τον ειχε παρει απο εκτροφειο, ταισμενο απο το χερι και μωρο κιολας και του πηρε 9 μηνες να τον εξημερωσει με παρα μα παρα πολυ υπομονη! Φανταζομαι πως ο μικρουλης σου που δεν ειναι ταισμενος απο χερι νομιζω και δεν τον ειχες παρει και μωρο μωρο οτι θα χρειαστει παραπανω. Καταλαβαινω οτι θες να δεις αποτελεσματα αλλα μικρα βηματακια καθε φορα. Πιστευω οτι του μεταφερεις την ανυπομονησια σου και την προσμονη σου και μπορει να αγχωνεται. Χαλαρωσε, παρε αποφαση οτι θα αργησει και φροντισε τον οσο καλυτερα μπορεις στο βαθμο που σου το επιτρεπει. Αν ηρεμησεις εσυ θα ηρεμησει κι αυτο. Μετα αν τον εξημερωσεις θα σε ανταμειψει! Τον γνωστο μου εκεινο μπορει να εμπαινε στο δωματιο πχ με τη μαμα του που επισης τον φροντιζε αλλα πρωτα θα πηγαινε σε εκεινον και μονο αν του εδινε αδεια θα πηγαινε στη μαμα του! Δεν ξερω αν σε καθησυχασα ή σε φρικαρα αλλα οπως σου εχουν πει και οι υπολοιποι υπομονη!!

----------


## rafa

ευχαριστω πολυ που ειπες την γνωμη σου γιατι με βοηθησε.δεν τιθετε θεμα χρονου αλλα εξημερωσης και μη .δηλαδη βιαζομαι για να μπορεσω να καταλαβω αν μπορει να εξημερωθει ή οχι.επισης προτινα να προχορισω γιατι δεχεται την πιπερια απο τα καγκελα πληρως.και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## Ariadni

Χμμ τοτε εγω θα ελεγα να βαλεις στο μυαλο σου το χειροτερο σεναριο δλδ οτι δε θα εξημερωθει και να του φαιρεσαι ετσι. Να μην περιμενεις κατι και απλα να το αγαπας. Ισως αν σκεφτεσαι ετσι και δε βιαζεσαι ουσιαστικα για τιποτα να δεις καποια αλλαγη..

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη να  μην προσπαθω με τις πιπεριες και να μην του μιλαω;απλος να τον καθαριζω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η Αριάδνη εννοεί να μην ανυπομονείς και να μην  βιάζεσαι για την εξημέρωση ...
απλά να ζεις κάθε στιγμή με τον παπαγάλο όσο καλύτερα μπορείς με ηρεμία και χωρίς άγχος !
Σαν να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα εξημερωθεί ... με αυτή την ηρεμία (αν δεν απογοητευτείς) τότε κάτι καλύτερο θα γίνει από το να τον πιέζεις !

Το να δίνουμε πιπεριές , να τους μιλάμε και να τα καθαρίζουμε είναι κομμάτι της αγάπης που τους προσφέρουμε και όχι της ανάγκης μας να τα εξημερώσουμε και να κάνουν αυτά που εμείς θέλουμε  !!! 
Ότι κάνουμε για αυτά το κάνουμε γιατί τα αγαπάμε και όχι γιατί περιμένουμε αντάλλαγμα για δικιά μας ευχαρίστηση !!  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη συνεχιζω με πιπερια εξω απο τα καγκελα;

----------


## xrisam

Ποστ 369 σου απάντησα το μεσημέρι!

----------


## rafa

ωραια συνεχιζω,ετσι και σταματισει να τρωει την πιπερια τι να δωσω καροτο ή αγκουρι;

----------


## xrisam

Ποστ#302, αν δεν τα θυμάσαι μπορεις να τα γράψεις κάπου  :Confused0013:

----------


## rafa

δεν νομιζω να το φαει απο την ταιστρα-μπολ

----------


## xrisam

Σου παρέθεσα το πόστ που είχα γράψει τι μπορεις να δώσεις ενναλακτικά εκτός από πιπεριά...αυτό δεν ρωτάς στο #378?

----------


## petran

> .δεν τιθετε θεμα χρονου,δηλαδη βιαζομαι για να μπορεσω να καταλαβω αν μπορει να εξημερωθει ή οχι.


Καλησπερα.Δεν βιαζεσαι αλλά βιαζεσαι.Δωσε στο πουλακι το χρονο του..




> Χμμ τοτε εγω θα ελεγα να βαλεις στο μυαλο σου το χειροτερο σεναριο δλδ οτι δε θα εξημερωθει και να του φαιρεσαι ετσι. Να μην περιμενεις κατι και απλα να το αγαπας.


Επετρεψε μου,υπεροχα λογια.Μπραβο σου,αυτο ειναι πραγματικη αγαπη..




> Η Αριάδνη εννοεί να μην ανυπομονείς και να μην  βιάζεσαι για την εξημέρωση ...
> απλά να ζεις κάθε στιγμή με τον παπαγάλο όσο καλύτερα μπορείς με ηρεμία και χωρίς άγχος !
> Σαν να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα εξημερωθεί ... με αυτή την ηρεμία (αν δεν απογοητευτείς) τότε κάτι καλύτερο θα γίνει από το να τον πιέζεις !
> 
> Το να δίνουμε πιπεριές , να τους μιλάμε και να τα καθαρίζουμε είναι κομμάτι της αγάπης που τους προσφέρουμε και όχι της ανάγκης μας να τα εξημερώσουμε και να κάνουν αυτά που εμείς θέλουμε  !!! 
> Ότι κάνουμε για αυτά το κάνουμε γιατί τα αγαπάμε και όχι γιατί περιμένουμε αντάλλαγμα για δικιά μας ευχαρίστηση !!


Ετσι ακριβως,τους μιλαμε,γιατι τα αγαπαμε κ ειναι κατι μου θελουμε να προσφερουμε.Δεν τους μιλαμε,περιμενοντας κατι.
Συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα Μαριε για τις αποψεις σου.
Και στην Κων/να.Ξερει αυτη γιατι ::

----------


## Ariadni

Μα εννοειται πως θα του μιλας! Μιλα του ομως χαλαρα οπως μιλας στους φιλους! πχ δινε του το φαγητο του κ λεγε του πως ηταν η μερα σου στο σχολειο! Λεω εγω τωρα.. Βαλε μουσικη και σφυρα στο ρυθμο! Γενικα ο,τι σου ερχεται που δεν εχει να κανει με το ποσο θα πλησιασει την τροφη ή το χερι σου! Και φυσικα φροντιδα και αγαπη και θα ερθουν και ολα τα αλλα! Βεβαια στην πραξη προσωπικα δεν το εχω κανει αλλα οταν σκεφτομαι τι θα εκανα αυτα μου ερχονται στο μυαλο..

----------


## rafa

Και εγω ετσι τα σκεφτομουν μεχρι που ηρθε το δυστροφο πουλι γιατι παιζει ρολο και ο χαρακτηρας του αλλα ποιος ξερει τι εχει περασει και αυτο το καημενο

Για καποιο λογο μας πεφτουν-τα ριχνουν τα φτερα μας.το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι και μεγαλα υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα τσακισε καπου και να επεσαν.το μικρο το φτερο το βρηκα προχθες το μεγαλο σημερα

Βαζω και τις <ριζες>

Η ριζα με το κιτρινο χρωμα ειναι το μεγαλο φτερο.

----------


## xrisam

Δυστροπό? 

Επιφυλακτικό, φοβισμένο και όχι δύστροπο. Δώστου αγάπη και θα σου δώσει ακόμα περισσότερη...

Το μεγαλό φτερό είναι παλιό το μικρό ίσως έσπασε....μάλλον όταν έγινε η έξοδος.

----------


## rafa

Οταν εγραψα δυστροπο ενουσα με δυσκολο χαρακτηρα γιατι εχει περασει και αυτο πολλα

----------


## xrisam

Δεν εχεις δει δύστροπο...αν έβλεπες τον Ξέρξη πως έκανε...

Χημαγε σαν γατί στα κάγκελα και φώναζε συνέχεια. Οι δαγκες πήγαιναν σύννεφο και ούτε λόγος να φάει κάτι πέρα από σπόρια...

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί όλα γίνονται αρκει να το θέλεις.

----------


## rafa

Τουλαχιστον σε δαγκωνε και δεν σε φοβοταν σαν τον δικο μου

----------


## xrisam

Φυσικά και φοβόταν, ακόμα έχει φοβίες που δεν έχει ξεπεράσει.

Αλλά δεν εχει καμία σχέση με το πουλί που ήταν.

----------


## rafa

Ελπιζω να εχεις δικιο

----------


## Ariadni

Τι κανει το μικρουλι σου? Πως τα πατε? Παρεμπιπτοντως δε σου εχω πει οτι ειναι κουκλιιι!!!!

----------


## rafa

καλα ειμαστε προχωραμε με την πιπερια και ειπα να συνεχισω ετσι μεχρι να τελιωσουν οι εξετασεις και μετα θα δοκιμασω μεσα απο το κλουβι.γενικα τωρα τελευταια οταν του δινω την πιπερια με κοιταει περιεργα (τεντονετε και με εστιαζει με τα ματια του) και επεξεργαζετε τα δαχτυλα μου δαγκονοντας τα.ολη μερα τραγουδαμε,εγω rihanna αυτος  κρακρακρα!τα αυτια μουυυυυυ.βλεπω εξεληξη αλλα εχουμε δρομο,εσεις τι λετε;

----------


## xrisam

Όπως είπες και εσύ έχετε δρόμο...συνέχισε έτσι :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Πιστευω πως αν συνεχισεις ετσι χαλαρα και ξεγνοιαστα θα πανε ολα πολυ καλα! Μια χαρα σας βρισκω!  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Συγνωμη παιδια που δεν γραφω τελευταια αλλα δεν μου μενει πολυ χρονοςμε τιςεξετασεις.λοιπον αρχικα συνεχιζω με πιπερια εχουμε φτασει σε επιπεδο που οταν τελιωνει η πιπερια του δινω το κομματακι το περνει απο το χερι μου και το τρωει κρατονταςς το με το ποδι του.τωρα μια φωτο καθως τρωγαμε

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσιιιι... μια χαρά τα πάτε!!!  :Happy: 
Go on!!!

----------


## rafa

Σημερα το πρωι ο Μερλιν καθως με ξυπνησε απο τις 7:30 τον ειδα να τριβεται στα καγκελα απο την μερια του κρεβατιου και οταν πλησιασα αρχικα εφυγε αλλα μετα ξαναηρθε πισω.αυτο τι μπορει να σημενει;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οτι είχε φαγούρα !  ::  :: 
Πρωί πρωί σε ξυπνάει εε ! 
Ένιωθα πως μόνο τα δικά μου το έκαναν ... χαχα

----------


## rafa

Τα κοκατιλ αποτι ξερω δεν κραζουν δυνατα ενω τα ρινγκνεκ σηκωνουν τι γειτονια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ακούσει κοκατιλ ... ή τουλάχιστον δεν άκουσες τα δικά μου!
Το επίπεδο φωνής των cockatiel είναι 1-2 ενώ των ringneck είναι 2 μπορεί και λιιιιγο πιο δυνατά!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο Μαριος έχει δίκιο. Το τσουλουφι μου φτάνει τα όρια της σειρήνας. Και εμένα δεν με αφήνει να χουζουρευω όταν δεν έχω δουλειά ο άτιμος. Ρολόι ο μουργος. Μην πάει μετά τις 10 η ώρα. Έχει συνηθίσει από τις άλλες μέρες.

----------


## rafa

να μαστε και εμεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!! 

Ραφαήλ πρόσεξε λίγο τη θέση που είναι οι ταΐστρες γιατί βλέπω λερώνονται εύκολα!  :winky:

----------


## amastro

Πολύ όμορφο.
Να ζητήσεις ειδική τιμή στις πιπεριές από το μανάβη σου.

----------


## rafa

Βρε παιδια θα πω το αχτι μου.τοσες εβδομαδες του προσφερω πιπερια και μαλιστα μολις την βαλω στα καγκελα τσουπ κατευθειαν ερχεται και την τρωει ομως δικαιολογιτε να με φοβατε ακομα δηλαδη σημερα εβαλα το χερι μου μεσα και ενιωσα σαν τοτε που το πηρα απο το πετ σοπ το ιδιο αγριο και με τον ιδιο φοβο για το χερι μου.Αναρωτιεμαι αν θα φαει πιπερια την επομενη εβδομαδα που σχεδιαζω να δοκιμασω και απο μεσα.εαν δεν φαει εγω θα εχω χασει και ελπιδα αφηστε που δεν εχω την δυναμη να τα ξανακανω.Μονο η αισθηση που μολις τον πλησιαζω φοβατε απο την μια νευριαζω απο την αλλη ψυχοφθιρομαι γιατι δεν αντεχω να με φοβουνται.

----------


## rafa

φιλοι μου το θεμα πηρε αλλη τροπη.δοκιμασα μεσα απο το κλουβι με πιπερια και απογοητευτικα μολις εβαλα την πιπερια πεταγε αριστερα και δεξια δηλαδη αντι γιανα γινουμε καλυτεροι γινομαστε χειροτεροι.Συμβουλευτικα ενα trainer απο το εξωτερικο και μου ειπε οτι θα τρωει μονο οταν το χερι μου θα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι γιατι εχει δεθει με το κλουβι νιωθει ασφαλεια μεσα σε αυτο και οταν βαζω το χερι μου του παραβιαζω τον χωρο.επισης μου ειπε οτι εξημερωση γινεται μονο  εξω απο το κλουβι.να σας πω τι μου ειπε α)κοβω τα φτερα για να μην χτυπησει β)τον βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι σε ενα ανετο σταντ γ) τον χαιδευω στο κεφαλι ακομα κιαν δαγκωνει δ)βαζω το δακτυλο μου στην κοιλια του και του μαθαινω το step-up. ολο αυτο πρεπει να το κανω 15-20 λεπτα καθημερινος.δεν το εχω δοκιμασει λεω αποτην επομενη εβδομαδα.το ξερω οτι ειστε αντιθετοι σε αυτη την μεθοδο ομως αυτος ειναι trainer δεν μπορει να μην ξερει τιποτα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πες σε αυτό τον μεγάλο trainer, αφού η εξημέρωση γίνεται μόνο έξω από το κλουβί, εγώ γιατί εξημέρωσα το κοκατίλ μου μέσα στο κλουβί; 

Αν θεωρείς ότι με το να του κόψεις τα φτερά θα έχεις επιτυχία.......Εγώ δεν έχω πραγματικά κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω. Απλά λυπάμαι το πουλάκι που θα το περάσει όλο αυτό.


Κάθε εκπαίδευση έχει 2 τρόπους. 

Ο θετικός τρόπος, που συνήθως είναι πιο χρονοβόρος αλλά έχει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, τα οποία διαρκούν για μια ζωή.

Ο αρνητικός τρόπος, που τα αποτελέσματα είναι άμεσα, εννοείται ασκώντας πίεση στο ζώο μόνο που κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό θα γυρίσει εναντίον σου. Θα του λες να ανέβει και θα σε δαγκώνει. Απλά και μόνο γιατί θα μάθει πως μόνο έτσι τον αφήνεις ήσυχο. 

Αυτοί οι τρόποι δεν ισχύουν μόνο για παπαγάλους. Ακόμα και σε σκύλους η ίδια αρχή ισχύει.

----------


## rafa

η εξημερωση, μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να γινει εξω απο το κλουβι γιατι εχει δεθει με το κλουβι.εκτος απο αυτο μου συστησε αυτο τον τροπο γιατι ο θετικος τροπος δεν λειτουργει.το ξερω ειναι ριξοκινδυνο αλλα μετα απο ενα μηνα που του δινω πιπερια δεν γινεται μολις ανοιγω την πορτα να τρομαζει και να πεταει λες και με βλεπει πρωτη φορα.το θεμα δεν ο χρονος αλλα το αποτελεσμα γιατι τοσους μηνες εχω αφιερωσει χρονο οπως εχετε καταλαβει και κανονικα θα επρεπε να τρωει απο το χερι μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

> φιλοι μου το θεμα πηρε αλλη τροπη.δοκιμασα μεσα απο το κλουβι με πιπερια και απογοητευτικα μολις εβαλα την πιπερια πεταγε αριστερα και δεξια δηλαδη αντι γιανα γινουμε καλυτεροι γινομαστε χειροτεροι.
> Συμβουλευτικα ενα trainer απο το εξωτερικο και μου ειπε οτι θα τρωει μονο οταν το χερι μου θα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι γιατι εχει δεθει με το κλουβι νιωθει ασφαλεια μεσα σε αυτο και οταν βαζω το χερι μου του παραβιαζω τον χωρο.επισης μου ειπε οτι εξημερωση γινεται μονο  εξω απο το κλουβι.να σας πω τι μου ειπε 
> 
> α)*κοβω τα φτερα για να μην χτυπησει*
> 
>  β)*τον βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι σε ενα ανετο σταντ* 
> 
> γ) *τον χαιδευω στο κεφαλι ακομα και αν δαγκωνει* 
> 
> δ)βαζω το δακτυλο μου στην κοιλια του και του μαθαινω το step-up. ολο αυτο πρεπει να το κανω 15-20 λεπτα καθημερινος.δεν το εχω δοκιμασει λεω αποτην επομενη εβδομαδα.το ξερω οτι ειστε αντιθετοι σε αυτη την μεθοδο ομως αυτος ειναι trainer δεν μπορει να μην ξερει τιποτα


έχω ανατριχιάσει πραγματικά με τις μαντικές μου ικανότητες ! 
Λέω να παρατήσω την σχολή μου ως Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός και να αρχίσω να εξασκώ το ταλέντο μου ....
Το γιατί φαίνεται εδώ :#351
το γνωρίζαμε νομίζω όλοι τι θα γινόταν και πως εν τέλη θα καταλήγαμε στα ίδια !
 Αυτές οι λίγες μέρες προόδου με είχαν κάνει να πιστέψω πως θα διορθωνόσουν αλλά δυστυχώς όλα τα καλά κάποτε τελειώνουν ... 

Ραφαήλ πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει άλλο !!
Τώρα σε 41 σελίδες μας απαξιώνεις συνεχώς και τώρα έρχεσαι και με την εμπειρία ενός και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι εκτροφέα-trainer  και μας ακυρώνεις ακόμα μια φορά .... ε μα τι γίνεται ? Γιατί μπαίνεις και μας τα λες ? 
Προφανώς και είμαστε αντίθετοι μιας και αυτό είναι *Βασανισμός* στο πουλάκι και κακή μεταχείριση !!!
Δηλαδή έλεος ψυχή δεν έχεις ? 
Δεν το λυπάσαι ? Θα του κόψεις τα φτερά ??? Απλά και μόνο για να κάνει ότι θες εσύ ???  Δηλαδή πόσο εγωισμός πλέον ?? 
Το καημένο καταχτυπιέται γιατί πολύ απλά εσύ το τρομάζεις !!!!

Θα σε παρακαλούσα πολύ να διορθωθείς γιατί δεν αξίζει τέτοια ζωή και μεταχείριση σε ένα ζωάκι ...

Και πές στου trainer , χωρίς να θέλω να ακυρώσω τις δουλειές του, πως με τις απάτες και τους βασανισμούς αυτούς απλά χτίζεις πύργους στην άμμο και σύντομα καταρρέουν !!!
Ο παπαγάλος δεν θα κάτσει να τον χαιδέψεις απλά θα πετάξει να φύγει , αλλά πως να φύγει αφού φτερά δεν έχει ... εεε θα πέσει στο πάτωμα και θα τρέχει κΑΙ  θα καταχτυπιέται παντού μέχρι να σπάσει τίποτα και να κλαίς μετά .....
Μετά θα του βάλεις μια αλυσίδα και όλα καλά ... θα του φύγει και κανα πόδι !!!
Λυπάμαι και στεναχωριέμαι πραγματικά !!!


Ζητώ συγνώμη από την διαχείριση ! 
Αν παραφέρθηκα ας διαγραφτεί το ποστ μου και ας τιμωρηθώ απλά πρέπει κάποτε κάποιος έστω και από εδώ να πεί ποια είναι η αλήθεια γτ τόσο καιρό όντας καλοί δεν καταφέραμε τίποτα , φτάσαμε στο σημείο να έχουμε έναν ευγενικό βασανισμό μιας ψυχής ! :Ashamed0005:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ δύο πράγματα θα σου πω και ας τα σκεφτείς.

1. Ξέρεις πόσα πουλιά πωλούνται στα πετ σοπ για εξημερωμένα ενώ το μόνο που έχουν είναι κομμένα φτερά;;; Και μετά αναρωτιούνται όσοι τα παίρνουν γιατί τους δαγκώνει ή τους αποφεύγει. Τι σε κάνει λοιπόν να πιστεύεις πως στον δικό σου παπαγάλο αυτό θα δουλέψει;

2. Ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ, δεν καταφεύγουμε στη λάθος μέθοδο. Αφού γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι λάθος, ποιος ο λόγος να το κάνουμε; Ξέρεις πόσοι "εκπαιδευτές" σκύλων λένε ότι εκπαιδεύουν σκυλιά και τα φορτώνουν στις αλυσίδες με καρφιά και στα shock collars; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επειδή το πρεσβεύουν κάποιοι, είναι και σωστό; Η συνείδησή μας τι μας λέει; 

Σε περίπτωση που αναρωτηθείς γιατί σου φέρνω παραδείγματα με σκύλους, είναι γιατί έχουν μελετηθεί πολύ και οι δύο τρόποι εκπαίδευσης σε αυτά τα ζώα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Αντιστοίχως, ισχύουν και για όλα τα υπόλοιπα ζώα που θέλουμε να εξημερώσουμε/ εκπαιδεύσουμε.

Και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτός ο εκπαιδευτής είναι ο parrot whisperer από το youtube που μας έχεις βάλει και παλαιότερα βίντεο του. Οι μέθοδοι του είναι επιεικώς άθλιες. Αν θέλεις να καταφύγεις σε youtube, ψάξε σε κάποιους καλύτερους. https://www.youtube.com/user/BirdTricks/featured

----------


## rafa

μαριε μην με κατηγορεις τι θες να κανω τοσο καιρο του δινω λιχουδιες εδω και κατι μηνες.και εντελη μονο που ανοιγω την πορτα χτυπιεται.Τι να κανω;μην μου πειτε υπομονη γιατι εστω μια προοδο επρεπε να υπηρχε .τα φτερα θα τα κοψω για να μην χτυπισει.δηλαδη κατι τετοιο ειναι βασανισμος αυτο μας λες;https://youtu.be/gGMRgvt-Gvc https://youtu.be/e25Vdx_V01k και ο εκπαιδευτης ειναι απο το birdtameness.inc αν θυμαμε καλα και δεν ειναι μονο whisperer αλλα και αλλοι εκπαιδευτες

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτός ο εκπαιδευτής είναι ο parrot whisperer από το youtube που μας έχεις βάλει και παλαιότερα βίντεο του. Οι μέθοδοι του είναι επιεικώς άθλιες. Αν θέλεις να καταφύγεις σε youtube, ψάξε σε κάποιους καλύτερους. https://www.youtube.com/user/BirdTricks/featured


Σου απαντάω εδώ, διάβασε το ποστ μου.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλοι πρέπει να καταλάβουμε πως η εξημέρωση βασίζεται στην εμπιστοσύνη και στην δημιουργία δεσμών φιλίας ! Όχι στην κυριαρχία και την υποταγή ....
Πόσοι άνθρωποι κάθονται και χτυπάνε τα σκυλιά τους για να μάθουν να κάνουν πολλές εντολές ? 
Πόσοι τα αφήνουν να πεινάνε για την εκπαίδευση ? 
Ε κάτι πιο light γίνεται απο τον trainer !!!

----------


## rafa

αφηστε εμενα και τους εκπαιδευτες και εξηγηστε μου να καταλαβω γιατι αντιδραει ετσι το πουλι ; ενω τοσους μηνες τρωει πιπερια απο το χερι μου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ, τι σου λέμε τώρα εδώ και 41 σελίδες; 

Πήγαινε και διάβασε από την αρχή όλο σου το θέμα. Ή όπως σου είχε πει και η Χρύσα σημείωνε τα αν δεν τα θυμάσαι. Δεν γίνεται κάθε 15 ημέρες να επανερχόμαστε και να λέμε τα ίδια κάνοντας κύκλους. 

Το πουλί δεν είναι ούτε ταισμένο στο χέρι, ούτε εξημερωμένο. Είναι ένα άγριο ζώο από πετ σοπ, που ούτε το ιστορικό του δεν γνωρίζεις, που γεννήθηκε, πως γεννήθηκε και τι έχει περάσει. Το κάθε πουλί θέλει το χρόνο του. Αν χρειαστείς να κάτσεις 5 χρόνια να του δίνεις πιπεριά μέχρι να μην σε φοβάται, θα κάτσεις 5 χρόνια. Αν δεν έχεις την υπομονή, τότε ίσως η επιλογή σου να μην ήταν η σωστότερη. 

Και πιπεριά δεν του δίνεις μήνες, μην υπερβάλλουμε. Κάτσε και δες μόνος σου τα ποστς σου από πότε του δίνεις πιπεριά.

Του έδινες κεχρί, του άλλαξες κλουβί και τρόμαξε, του ξαναέδωσες κεχρί, του έδωσες πιπεριά, το έβγαλες έξω με το ζόρι οπότε ξανατρόμαξε, και τώρα του ξαναδίνεις πιπεριά. Αν εσύ δεν είσαι σταθερός σε ότι κάνεις, δεν φταίει το πουλάκι. 

Και για να απομυθοποιούμε και λίγο τις μεθόδους αυτές, τα περισσότερα πουλιά στο εξωτερικό είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι. Λογικό είναι να τα εξημερώνει σε μία συνεδρία. Και εμένα το ένα κοκατίλ που είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι έκατσε για χάδια τη δεύτερη μέρα. Το άλλο που δεν είναι, έκατσε για χάδια μετά από μήνες....

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι Ραφαήλ δε σε αφήνουμε γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι το πουλί αλλά εσύ ..... το πουλάκι είναι άψογο !! 
Στο βίντεο ο τυπάς που βλέπεις είναι άσχετος .... τελείως όμως !
Δείχνει εξημέρωση με ήδη εξημερωμένα πτηνά , ταισμένα στο χέρι και το παίζει και κάτι .... 
εε τότε ας βγω και εγώ , η Κωνσταντίνα και όλοι όσοι εξημερώσαμε τα πουλάκια μας  με τα ήδη εξημερωμένα πτηνά να λέμε μπροστά από την κάμερα ότι "Αυτό το πουλάκι είναι άγριο αλλά δείτε πως επειδή είμαι ο γητευτής θα το κάνω να εξημερωθεί ...." 
Δεν γίνεται .... μην βλέπεις ότι πιστεύεις !!!

Μια είναι η οδός η υπομονή , η αγάπη , η προσπάθεια και ο σεβασμός ! Δυστυχώς τίποτα δεν γίνεται τόσους μήνες που λες ότι προσπαθείς !
Όλους αυτούς τους μήνες είσαι μες στην μουρμούρα και το γιατί ..... αν τόσο καιρό προσπαθούσες πραγματικά τώρα θα ήμασταν μια χαρά με ένα εξημερωμένο πουλάκι που θα σε αγαπάει και εγώ δεν θα διακινδύνευα την θέση μου ... σε παρακαλώ πολύ ηρέμησε !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> βρηκα το αδυνατο σημειο του ηκοκκινη πιπερια κερατο.την κραταγα και την ετρωγε σε αποσταση απο το χερι μου 5 με 10 cm βεβαια μου εκανε το κλουβι κοκκινο.απιστευτο κι ομως αληθινο������������


Αυτό το είπες 23/5/2015. Του δίνεις πιπεριά 21 ημέρες. Ούτε καν μήνα

----------


## rafa

αλλη μια φορα τα ριχνεται σε εμενα.οταν βλεπω τους αλλους παπαγαλους μετα απο 9 μηνες προσπαθειων να εχουν εξημερωθει πληρος και ο δικος μου να φοβατε ακομα το χερι μου τι θες να κανω;τι ενωεις πραγματικη προσπαθεια;να δινω δινω πιπερια επιχρονια .ειπαμε αυτο δεν ειναι υπομονη αλλα αναισθησια και ρουτηνα χωρις νοημα.πριν απο την πιπερια εδινα κεχρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ποτέ μην συγκρίνεις τον παπαγάλο του ενός, με αυτόν κάποιου άλλου. Είναι το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις. Άλλος παπαγάλος το cockatiel, άλλος το ringneck. Ξέρεις εσύ το ιστορικό του παπαγάλου που εξημερώθηκε σε 9 μήνες για να μπορείς να το συγκρίνεις με τον δικό σου; 

Ξέρεις αν ήταν ταϊσμένο στο χέρι; Αν το τάιζαν οι γονείς αλλά οι άνθρωποι ασχολούνταν μαζί του και έχει συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία; Αν πήγε στα χέρια αυτού που το εξημέρωσε αμέσως μόλις απογαλακτίστηκε οπότε και δέθηκε γρήγορα μαζί του; Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις, οπότε είναι και άδικη η σύγκριση. 

Δεν τα ρίχνουμε σε εσένα όπως το εννοείς εσύ. Αλλά στην εξημέρωση ενός ζώου, ποτέ δεν φταίει το ζώο. Το ζώο δεν έχει και καμιά ανάγκη να εξημερωθεί και να εκπαιδευτεί, γιατί να προσπαθήσει; Πάντα φταίει ο άνθρωπος. Δηλαδή όταν εγώ είχα βάλει στο άγριο τότε κοκατίλ μου ένα τσαμπί κεχρί 20 εκατοστά μέσα στο κλουβί χωρίς να το έχει ξαναδεί και τα έκανε πάνω του, έφταιγε το ζώο που δεν έφαγε; Ή εγώ που δεν σκέφτηκα καλύτερα την κίνησή μου; 

Δεν δίνεις πιπεριά επί χρόνια....Δίνεις για 21 ημέρες. Αν δεν θες να κατανοήσεις κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Όπως και δεν μπορούμε να επαναλαμβανόμαστε συνεχώς. 

Αν εσύ δεν θεωρείς πρόοδο το ότι το πουλί από εκεί που πήγαινες δίπλα και κοπανιόταν, τώρα έρχεται στα κάγκελα και τρώει, δεν φταίει εκείνο. Εσύ το βλέπεις λάθος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω ότι στο είχαμε εξαρχής ξεκαθαρίσει. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εξημερωθεί και είναι πολύ πιθανό να μη γίνει και ποτέ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ας μπω στην διαδικασία να παρουσιάσω τι έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα ώστε αν τα δει κάποιος τα μηνύματα μας να μην μας περάσει και για κακούς ανθρώπους , να καταλάβει πως εδώ μιλάμε για απόλυτη απραξία, απαξίωση και εγωισμό  !

α) δίνεις κεχρί 
β) βάζεις κοντά χέρι 
γ) δεν τρώει κεχρί παραπονιέσαι 
δ) σκέφτεσαι να κόψεις φτερά και να τον χαιδεύεις με το ζόρι και μας ρωτάς 
ε) σου λέμε υπομονή και συνέχισε όπως είπαμε και το κάνεις δίνοντας κεχρί
στ) δίνεις κεχρί και τρώει
ζ) δεν τρώει κεχρί και παραπονιέσαι πάλι 
.
.
.
.
.
.
τα ίδια και τα ίδια ....
ας πάω να τελειώσω την αλφάβητο 

τ)δίνεις πιπεριά και τρώει
υ) τον βγάζεις με το ζόρι έξω 
φ) σκέφτεσαι να τον πιάσεις να τον χαιδεύεις με το ζόρι
χ) συμβουλεύεσαι ένα trainer και θα του κόψεις φτερά και θα τον χαιδεύεις με το ζόρι ...
ψ) λες ότι να δίνεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια είναι ρουτίνα και αναισθησία 
ω) δεν εχεις καταλάβει ότι η εκπαίδευση είναι σχέση και εμπιστοσύνη και όχι ρουτίνα και αναισθησία !

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη να συνεχισω πιπερια και μετα απο μηνες να ξαναδοκιμασω να βαλω με το χερι μου μεσα και να κανει τα ιδια.δεν θελω να ακουστει εγωιστικο ομως ειναι χασιμο χρονου και ψυχικης φθορας για εμενα .εγω πιστευω οτι ετσι και ηταν να ενφανισει προοδο θα το ειχε κανει

----------


## CaptainChoco

> καλα ειμαστε προχωραμε με την πιπερια και ειπα να συνεχισω ετσι μεχρι να τελιωσουν οι εξετασεις και μετα θα δοκιμασω μεσα απο το κλουβι.γενικα τωρα τελευταια οταν του δινω την πιπερια με κοιταει περιεργα (τεντονετε και με εστιαζει με τα ματια του) και επεξεργαζετε τα δαχτυλα μου δαγκονοντας τα.ολη μερα τραγουδαμε,εγω rihanna αυτος  κρακρακρα!τα αυτια μουυυυυυ.βλεπω εξεληξη αλλα εχουμε δρομο,εσεις τι λετε;



Παραθέτω δικό σου μήνυμα. Σχεδίαζες να κάνεις κάτι πολύ σωστό. Και ξαφνικά τούμπα όλα. Τι περιμένεις να σου πούμε εμείς αν σε αυτά που λες δεν είσαι σταθερός; Ο παπαγάλος θέλει σταθερότητα. Όσο υπέροχος είναι, τόση υπομονή θέλει.

Ραφαήλ. Στο λέω για *τελευταία* φορά. Ο κάθε παπαγάλος θέλει το δικό του χρόνο. Δεν είμαστε εμείς σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε τι βιώνει το πουλί για να του βάλουμε και όριο πότε θα ημερέψει. 

Πρόοδο έχει δείξει. Εσύ δεν την καταλαβαίνεις γιατί πολύ απλά πήρες ένα παπαγάλο με το σκεπτικό ότι θα βγαίνει από το κλουβί και θα κάνεις και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι και τώρα σου τα χαλάει και εκνευρίζεσαι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

τότε αφού ψυχικά φθείρεσαι και δεν θες να αφιερώσεις χρόνο γιατί ασχολείσαι και γιατί τον πήρες ή γιατί τον έχεις ?
Αν δεν έχεις υπομονή και αγάπη δεν γίνεται τίποτα .....

----------


## rafa

δεν ειμαι σταθερος γιατι προσπαθησα να τον προσεγγισω μεσα απο το κλουβι και δν το δεχτικε.και ποιος ειπε οτι δν θελω να αφιερωσω χρονο αλλα να κανω προσπαθειες μηνες και αποτελεσμα 0 ποιο το νοημα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν ήταν έτοιμος να το δεχτεί. Αλλά εσύ συνεχώς, από την πρώτη μέρα που τον πήρες τον πιέζεις και προσπαθείς να τον κάνεις να ανταποκριθεί στις προσδοκίες σου. Δεν δουλεύει έτσι το πράγμα. Δεν παίρνουμε ένα ζώο για να ικανοποιηθούμε εμείς. Αλλά γιατί γνωρίζουμε ότι μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε σε αυτό το πλάσμα μια σωστή και ευτυχισμένη ζωή. 

Δεν γεννήθηκε κανένας παπαγάλος με την ελπίδα να κάνει κάποιον άνθρωπο ευτυχισμένο. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καν. Κατάλαβε το. 

Και όπως λέει και ο Μάριος, αφού δεν αντέχεις άλλο, γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι μια εναλλακτική; Και δεν εννοώ το κόψιμο των φτερών.

----------


## CreCkotiels

πλέον μόνο δικαιολογίες ..................................................  .............   :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:

----------


## rafa

μαριε δεν μπορεις να με καταλαβεις γιατι εσυ πηρες ενα αγριο κοκατιλ 2,5 χρονων και το εξημερωσες σε 2 μηνες

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ποτέ μην συγκρίνεις τον παπαγάλο του ενός, με αυτόν κάποιου άλλου. Είναι το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις. Άλλος παπαγάλος το cockatiel, άλλος το ringneck. Ξέρεις εσύ το ιστορικό του παπαγάλου που εξημερώθηκε σε 9 μήνες για να μπορείς να το συγκρίνεις με τον δικό σου; 
> 
> Ξέρεις αν ήταν ταϊσμένο στο χέρι; Αν το τάιζαν οι γονείς αλλά οι άνθρωποι ασχολούνταν μαζί του και έχει συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία; Αν πήγε στα χέρια αυτού που το εξημέρωσε αμέσως μόλις απογαλακτίστηκε οπότε και δέθηκε γρήγορα μαζί του; Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις, οπότε είναι και άδικη η σύγκριση.


Έχει ήδη απαντηθεί...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ορίστεεεεεεεεεεεε ??????? 
Ραφαήλ αν δε σε καταλάβαινα ή αν δεν ήξερα 5-10 πράγματα , όπως και όλοι που σου γράφουμε , δεν θα σου έγραφα μιας και απαντάω όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω και ξέρω να βοηθήσω !
Μια και ανέφερες την Μόκα να σε πληροφορήσω πως δεν είναι εξημερωμένη ..... 
και οι προσπαθειες μου δεν είναι ένα 2 μηνο ..... 
αλλά 7 μήνες και έχω ακόμα πολύ δρόμο πάρα πολύ δρόμο γιατί φίλε μου έχω υπομονη και σεβασμό στα πουλάκια μου και την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου την άνοιξα για αυτά όχι για δικό μου θέλω και για να τα έχω ζογκλέρ αλλά για εκείνα , για να τους προσφέρω κάτι παραπάνω και κάτι καλύτερο !
Η Μόκα στους δύο μήνες πάνω είχε τα ορμονικά της και από απόσταση 4 μέτρων δεν την πλησίαζα γτ όρμαγε ... εκεί να σε δώ τι θα έκανες........................... 
Τι να έκανα όμως ? Να κλαιγόμουν ? Να τις έκοβα τα φτερά και να την υποδούλωνα ??
Δεν νομίζω ! 
Την σεβάστηκα ... αναγκάστηκα να πηγαινω βράδυ που θα κοιμάται να της βάζω τροφή και νερό για να μην καταχτυπιέται και να μην παθαίνει σοκ .....

Μετά τα πράγματα ηρέμησαν και άρχισε να δέχεται φαγητό από εμένα όμως μετά απο πολύ πολύ καιρό !
Είμαστε στο στάδιο που ακόμα τρώει από το χέρι μου , στους 5 μήνες , απλά έμαθε να βγαίνει λόγω του Έκτωρα !!!

Οπότε σε διαβεβαιώνω πως την αγριάδα , το φόβο και το δάγκωμα από τον παπαγάλο το έχω νιώσει στο πετσί μου και επειδή  το διόρθωσα  σε συμβουλεύω και σου γράφω εδώ ...
Οπότε αν δεν είχα κάποια μικρή εμπειρία , απλά θα σου έλεγα στα αρχικά ποστ ένα "καλή συνέχεια" και μετά απλά θα παρακολουθούσα !

----------


## rafa

Δεν συγκρινω την μοκα με τον δικο μου απλος λεω οτι δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει γιατι δεν εχει βρεθει σε αδιεξοδο σαν εμενα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Διάβασες τι σου έγραψα ??????? Αν διάβασες θα κατάλαβες πως έχω φθάσει στο αδιέξοδο το οποίο το ξεπέρασα μιας και έδειξα υπομονή .......
Εσύ απλά δείχνεις συνεχή μα συνεχή απογοήτευση και τα εμπόδια τα δημιουργείς εσύ ....

Πραγματικά Λυπάμαι !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ, από την ταχύτητα με την οποία απαντάς, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν κάθεσαι καν να σκεφτείς αυτά που σου λέμε. Απλώς προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι έχεις δίκιο στο να της κόψεις τα φτερά. Δεν έχω καταλάβει, τη συγκατάθεσή μας θέλεις;

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα φιλε Ραφαηλ . Δεν εχω τι αλλο να πω , μετα απο οτι εγινε με τον δικο μου τον Νιτζελ μπηκα στον κοπο να δω που εχεις φτασει με τον πανεμορφο και πανεξυπνο παπαγαλο σου  . Εκανες μια ιδιαιτερα αξιοπρεπη προσπαθεια αλλα μετα παλι στο 0 , δεν θα σου πω κατι γιατι η Κωνσταντινα και ο Μαριος   πραγματικα στο ξεκαθαρισαν το θεμα  . Τελος παντων εγω θα σου απαντησω για αυτην την  φραση για την εξημερωση της Μοκας σε 2 μηνες , αυτο ενω δεν εχεις παρακολουθησει καν τι εχει παιχτει με την Μοκα και τον Μαριο δεν θα επρεπε καν να το πληκτρολογουσες .Επι 7 μηνες περιπου αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με , μιλαγαμε καθε μερα με τον Μαριο στο facebook  για το θεμα της Μοκα . Καθε μερα ειχε τα κοτσια και την υπομονη να εξημερωσει τη Μοκα που του ΟΡΜΑΓΕ και τωρα της δινει φιλι στο μαγουλο . Ειχε φτασει σε σημειο απελπισιας , αλλα δεν την εδεσε ουτε σε πασαλο να γινει σκλαβος του , ουτε την μαστιγωσε , ουτε της εκοψε τα χερια γιατι οταν σε ενα πουλι κοβεις τα φτερα ειναι σαν να μην εχει χερια δες το ετσι .Αντρικια λοιπον ο Μαριος αντιμετωπησε το προβλημα του με εμπιστοσυνη , αγαπη αλλα και πολυ υπομονη  . Ετσι δεν γινεται να το λες αυτο χωρις να ξερεις κατι για τον Μαριο και την Μοκα και το τι ξυλο εχουν παιξει  , σου παραθετω καποιες φωτογραφιες με την προοδο της Μοκα και του Μαριου που θα πρεπει να ακολουθησεις και εσυ για να εχεις μια καλη σχεση με το παπαγαλο σου , που σου το ευχομαι .

----------


## jk21

Ερωτηση .... γινεται ενα πουλι να αντιδρα ηρεμα , ενω το αφεντικο του μονο χαλαρο δεν ειναι , αλλα εχει και δηλωνει τον εκνευρισμο του; αυτο δεν μεταδιδεται και στο πουλι ; 

Ραφαηλ τα πουλια δεν ειναι μαριονετες και κουκλες να κανουν τα δικα μας γουστα απαραιτητα .Αν δεν μπορεις να αποδεχτεις τον χαρακτηρα του και την ευθυνη να προσεχεις και να δινεις αγαπη σε ενα πουλι που δεν παει με τα νερα σου ,απλα μην το εχεις !!!

----------


## xrisam

Με καλύψαν ολα τα παραπάνω ποστ των παιδιών, δεν θέλω να σου ξαναπάπω πράγματα που έχω ήδη πει περι υπομονής...

Οσό για την ψυχική φθορά και το αδιέξοδο που αναφέρεις δεν νομίζω ότι δημιουργούνται απο ένα αθώο πλάσμα. Τα πραγματικά αδιέξοδα στις ζωές μας είναι άλλης φύσεως...

----------


## rafa

Παιδια ποιος ειπε οτι δεν αγαπαω το πουλακι το θεμα οτι μου λετε ενα τροπο εξημερωσης σας κανω καποιες ερωρησεις δηλαδη αν δεν πετυχει και εσεις λετε οτι δεν το κανω με μερακι.εγω το κανω με μερακι και υπομονη και ακριβως γιαυτο το λογο ειμαι και σας γραφω και σας θετω τους προβληματισμους μου και τις πιθανες αποτυχειες.κανενας δεν βλεπει οτι προσπαθω μηνες (και οχι μονο με την πιπερια) αλλα βλεπετε οτι δεν το κανω με υπομονη και μερακι απο αυτα που σας γραφω που στην ουσια αν τα ηξερα δεν θα γραφομουν σε αυτο το forum.σας ρωτησα γιατι την αρνητικη μεθοδο γιατι μου την προτεινε trainer αλλιως θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ασχετος ,δεν ρωταω την συγκαταθεση σας αλλα την αποψη σας γιατι τον τραινερ που προτεινει αυτη την μεθοδο και γιαταυτο δεν την δοκιμασα.πιστευεται οτι μου παει η ψυχη να του κοξω τα φτερα

----------


## Ariadni

Αφου δε σου παει η ψυχη μην το κανεις! Ξερεις γιατι λενε τα παιδια οτι δεν το κανεις με μερακι; Γιατι απ την αρχη και σε ολα τα ποστ σου διακρινοταν μια ανυπομονησια να εξημερωθει και μετα μια απογοητευση και ενας εκνευρισμος που δε γινοταν γρηγορα.. Και ολα αυτα ειναι τα ακρα αντιθετα της υπομονης! Ναι το αγαπας το πουλακι αλλα αγαπας περισσοτερο ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να κανει κι οχι αυτο που ειναι τωρα. Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που συμβαινει για σενα. Σιγουρα εχεις μεγαλη λαχταρα να το χαιδεψεις και να παιξετε μαζι εκτος κλουβιου ομως ο τροπος του " trainer" μου φαινεται τουλαχιστον βασανιστηριο! Αν νομιζεις οτι δν μπορεις να συνεχισεις ετσι τοτε εγω θα σου ελεγα να σκεφτεις να το δωσεις σε καποιον αλλο. Κι αν αυτο σου φαινεται σκληρο, που πραγματικα ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει σαν ιδεα, απλα σκεψου οτι μου φαινεται λιγοτερο ασχημο απ αυτο που σου ειπε ο "trainer". Αν το πουλακι το εχεις παρει απο πετ σοπ, προσφατα που ειχα ρωτησει σε μεγαλης αλυσιδας πετ σοπ μου ειπαν οτι τα φερνουν απο το εξωτερικο οταν ειναι 8 μηνων. Απλα σκεψου τι ταλαιπωρια περνανε και ποσα χερια αλλαζουν μεχρι να φτασουν εδω. Ασφαλεια θελει και αγαπη. Αν του κοψεις τα φτερα φοβο και στεναχωρια θα του δωσεις. Οι γνωμες ολων ειναι ξεκαθαρες οποτε τωρα η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου! Ευχομαι να αποφασισεις το καλυτερο για το μικρουλι και οχι για σενα.

----------


## rafa

θα συνεχισω με πιπερια ομως δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα δεχθει το χερι μου θα δειξει .συγνωμη που εγινε ακομα μια φορα αυτη η συζητηση αλλα δεν θελω να τα φορτονεται σε εμενα  γιατι κανω οτι μου λετε και οσο γιατι ανυπομονισια δεν το κανω επιτιδες ενω μαριε  γιατην απραξια τον εγωισμο και απαξιοση δεν ξερω που τα βρηκες ομως με προσβαλεις και με <χαμηλωνεις> για οσα εχω καταφερει να κανω.σημερα εδοσα παλι πιπερια συνεχιζει να την τρωει και καποια στιγμη θα δοκιμασα και απο μεσα και ο θεος βοηθος

----------


## Ariadni

Μην πηγαινεις ομως να του τη δωσεις με νευρικοτητα! Να εχεις καλη διαθεση γιατι τα καταλαβαινουν ολα! Διωξε την απογοητευση σου και δες το πραγμα πιο αισιοδοξα! Και οταν δοκιμασεις απο μεσα μην το πας κατευθειαν κοντα του. Πρωτα στην ακρη ακρη της πορτας. Αν δν κανει τιποτα λιγο πιο μεσα. Αν δν κανει τιποτα κι αλλο λιγο. Οταν θα αντιδρασει θα κανεις πισω! Σιγα σιγα! Δε σε κηνυγαει κανεις! Περα απ εσενα τον ιδιο σε κυνηγαει κανεις αλλος; Δε νομιζω! Το βιβλιο " το μικρο πριγκιπα" το εχεις διαβασει; Αν οχι διαβασε το και δωσε βαση στην ιστορια με την αλεπου

----------


## rafa

ποτε δεν ημουν νευρικος με τον παπαγαλο βιαστικος ναι.την πιπερια την εδωσα ολη και την εφαγε.το βιβλιο το εχω διαβασει και δινει ορισμο της εξημερωσης την δημιουργια δεσμων .ο  αντουαν ντε σεντ εξιπερι εχει κανει καταπληκτικη δουλεια

----------


## Ariadni

Α μπραβο! Προχωρα λοιπον με αυτο οδηγο!!

----------


## rafa

να σου πω την αληθεια λιγο πολυ η συνεχεια του βιβλιου ειναι οδηγος εξημερωσης

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεί να έχω χάσει κάποια επεισόδια αλλά γιατί του δίνεις μόνο πιπεριά; Υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα καλούδια που μπορείς να του δίνεις...

----------


## rafa

ειναι επιλεκτικος δεν τρωει κεχρι απο το χερι μου μαλλον φοβατε τις ταλαντοσεις,καροτο δοκιμασα αλλα δεν.... το ιδιο και το αγγουρι.τρωει μηλο και ροδακινο

----------


## jk21

Χορταρικο και μαλιστα γλυστριδα που εχει και καποιο μηκος και μπορει να πλησιασει και να τολμησει ,χωρις απαραιτητα να τον πιασεις αρχικα ,εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε σου;

----------


## rafa

δεν εχω δοκιμασει γλυσριδα γιατι στα σουπερ μαρκετ στην λεσβο δεν πουλανε.πουλανε μονο στις λαικες που δεν τους εμπιστευομαι γιατι ειχε γινει ενα περιστατικο που πιασανε να πουλανε χορτα απο νεκροταφια.

----------


## ringneck

δοκίμασε k καρύδι
δεν υπάρχει 1 από t ringneck μ  π να μην λυγίζει μπροστά σ 1 λαχταριστό καρυδάκι!!!!!
δοκίμασε ίσος σ βοηθήσει..

----------


## rafa

Καθαρισμενο το καρυδι η με το τσοφλι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν μπορεί ολόκληρο, μια χαρά. Αλλιώς εγώ θα του το έδινα σπασμένο στη μέση.  Και αμύγδαλο μπορείς να δίνεις, έτσι όπως είναι με το τσόφλι ( χωρίς το πράσινο εννοείται που περιβάλλει τη ξύλινη κάψα. ) . 

Απλά με μέτρο...

----------


## rafa

Παιδια την τεταρτη μπαινω για χειρουργειο και θα λειψω δυο μερες απο το σπιτι οποτε πιπερια γιοκ.λετε μετα που θα γυρισω να μην φαει;υπαρχει περιπτωση να εμφανισουμε προβλημα με τα φτερα παρολου που δεν τον εχω εξημερωσει;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για δύο μέρες δεν θα σε ξεχάσει μην ανησυχείς. Τι εννοείς να εμφανίσει πρόβλημα με τα φτερά;

----------


## rafa

Μαδημα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταρχάς περαστικά ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά !!!
Τί εννοείς με τα φτερά ?? 
 :Innocent0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχει δεθεί μαζί σου τόσο πολύ ώστε να μαδήσει τα φτερά από την απουσία σου. Μην αγχώνεσαι! Καλή ανάρρωση εύχομαι!

----------


## rafa

γυρισα απο το νοσοκομειο και βρηκα ενα αγριμι που δεν εφαγε πιπερια που περιμενα επι μα ωρα νευριασα και δοκιμασα απο μεσα τοτε ηταν που μας ακουσε ολο το χωριο.αφου τα πηρα στο κρανιο σηκωθηκα και εφυγα απο το δωματιο.τα νευρα μου ειναι τσαταλια.η διαφορα αναμεσα στο ταισμα εξω απο το κλουβι και μεσα ειναι τεραστια.ξερω οτι θα ακουσω κακα λογια αλλα πλεον τιποτα δεν μπορει να γινει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άστον λίγες μερούλες και ξαναδοκίμασε. Ίσως τελικά το ότι έφυγες για λίγες μέρες να τον πήγε λίγο πίσω. Μην ανησυχείς,  θα ξαναφάει  :winky:  Απλά μην τον πιέσεις!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ περαστικά ! Εύχομαι ότι είχες να πέρασε πια ...
Για το θέμα με την εκπαίδευση δεν θέλω να πω κάτι ! 
Απλά ηρέμησε και άσε και εκείνον να ηρεμήσει !

----------


## rafa

εχω μια ερωτηση.ετσι και παρω ενα αλλο εξημερωμενο πουλακι και βγαινει απο το κλουβι λετε να του δωσει κινητρο;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το να έχεις δύο πουλάκια, όταν μιλάμε για παπαγάλους, και να καταφέρεις να κρατήσεις τις σωστές ισορροπίες ανάμεσα τους και ανάμεσα σε εσένα και αυτά δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είσαι ούτε κατά διάνοια έτοιμος να προσφέρεις την φροντίδα και την εκπαίδευση που χρειάζονται δύο παπαγάλοι ταυτόχρονα. Θα είναι μεγάλο λάθος να προσθέσεις άλλο ένα πουλί στην εξίσωση. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι το ήδη υπάρχον να αποξενωθεί τελείως ή να το αποξενώσεις μόνο σου γιατί θα ασχολείσαι με το εξημερωμένο που είναι αυτό που επιθυμείς τόσο καιρό.

----------


## rafa

Δηλαδή το εξη,μερωμενο δεν θα το δει ο παπαγάλος να το χαιδευω και δεν θα κανει παραλληλισμό.βέβαια και δεν τα σταματήσω να ασχολουμε έτσι και καταλαβαίνω ότι προχωράμε.εκανα αυτή την υπόθεση γιατί μου είχε πει κάποιο παιδι ότι ίσος να βοηθήσει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις. Όταν έχουμε ήδη ένα παπαγάλο και θέλουμε να πάρουμε άλλο, πρέπει πάντοτε ο ήδη υπάρχων να είναι αν όχι πλήρως εξημερωμένος, αρκετά εξημερωμένος και να αλληλεπιδρά μαζί μας. Γιατί όταν του φέρουμε το άλλο, θα δεθεί με εκείνο που είναι το είδος του και όχι μαζί μας.  Όπως και το νέο πουλάκι που θα έρθει θα πρέπει να είναι σίγουρα 40 ημέρες χωριστά, σε άλλο χώρο εξίσου αξιοπρεπή για τη διαβίωση του, για να περάσει την καραντίνα του και να δεθεί μαζί μας. Αφού περάσουν αυτές οι 40 ημέρες, τότε τα φέρνεις στον ίδιο χώρο. 

Από τη στιγμή όμως που ο ήδη υπάρχων δεν είναι καν εξημερωμένος και να του φέρεις άλλο, απλά θα απομακρυνθεί περισσότερο αφού θα επικοινωνεί με το είδος του.

Μόνος σου λες ότι δεν θα σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι ΑΝ καταλάβεις ότι προχωράτε. Δηλαδή αν και το άλλο παπαγαλάκι δεν βοηθήσει τι θα κάνεις τότε;

----------


## rafa

τι θελετε να κανω τοτε;μα δεν με βοηθαει και αυτος μενουμε στασιμοι και αντι για να παμε μπροστα θα παμε πισω.επισης δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου για το ιδιο ειδος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιατί να σε βοηθήσει; Στο έχω ξαναπεί χίλιες φορές, δεν τον νοιάζει να εξημερωθεί και πολύ. Εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που έχουμε αυτή την ανάγκη, ένα εξημερωμένο πουλάκι ως σύντροφο. Αυτός αν είχε την επιλογή να είναι ελεύθερος, να βρει το ταίρι του και να διαιωνίσει το είδος του όπως είναι γραμμένο στο DNA του να το κάνει, πίστεψε με αυτό θα επέλεγε. 

Μόλις γύρισες από το νοσοκομείο και δεν είναι πρόθυμος να συνεργαστεί. Προσπάθησε ξανά με την πιπεριά κάθε μέρα μέχρι να το ξαναδεχτεί. Ακόμα δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι κάθε φορά που υπάρχει μια αναποδιά στην εκπαίδευση είναι γιατί κάτι την έχει πυροδοτήσει. Είτε άλλαξε χώρο, είτε τον έβγαλες έξω με το ζόρι, είτε έλλειπες για κάποιες μέρες και ξεσυνήθισε τη ρουτίνα σας. Και εσύ τι έκανες; Είδες ότι ούτε καν έρχεται απέξω και είπες να τον πιέσεις παραπάνω βάζοντας το χέρι σου μέσα. Και μετά λες σας άκουσε όλο το χωριό. Μπες στη θέση του με κάποιον να σε πιέζει και να φωνάζει πάνω από το κεφάλι σου και έλα πες μου μετά αν θα τον εμπιστευόσουν να κάτσεις να σε χαϊδέψει. Μην λέμε και παράλογα πράγματα. 

Άλλο είδος; Ακόμα χειρότερα. Εδώ δεν έχεις συνηθίσει και κατανοήσει τις ανάγκες του είδους που έχεις και θέλεις να προχωρήσεις σε κάτι διαφορετικό; Για μένα αυτή τη στιγμή το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αυτό. Και μην ξεχνάμε το νεαρό της ηλικίας σου. Ξέρεις αν σε κάποια χρόνια που θα δώσεις πανελλήνιες θα έχεις τον ίδιο χρόνο; Αν περάσεις σε άλλη περιοχή τι θα κάνεις τους 2 παπαγάλους; Έχουμε μέλη που αναγκάστηκαν να δώσουν πουλάκια λόγω εξετάσεων και πίεσης. Ποτέ δεν παίρνουμε τόσα πολλά ζώα όταν δεν ξέρουμε έστω για ένα ικανοποιητικό διάστημα τι μας προφυλάσσει το μέλλον μας.

----------


## rafa

σημερα τον εβγαλα εξω χωρις να τον πιασω(δηλαδη ανοιξα την πορτα και εβαλα το χερι μου απο την αλλη μερια και βγηκε) και του εμαθα να ανεβει στον ωμο μου στην κοιλια μου και χωρις να του κοξω τα φτερα του.επισης μαθαμε το step-up σε μια πατηθρα .βεβαια ακομα φοβατε τα χερια μου αλλα πιστευω πως τα το περασουμε και αυτο.

----------


## rafa

Να και μια φωτο πανω στην κοιλια μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ μπορείς να μας πεις ακριβώς τί έγινε ? Πως βγήκε κτλ. ?
Μου φαίνονται όλα λίγο απότομα , παράξενο να βγήκε τόσο εύκολα και να "έμαθε" και εντολές !!
Για πες με ειλικρίνια σε παρακαλώ , γιατί τα φτερά του άλλα μου λένε ...  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Αρχικα την πρωτη φορα που τον εβγαλα ,σημερα του ανοιξα την πορτα εβαλα το χερι μου απο την αλλη μερια και αυτος για να το αποφυγει βγηκε εξω.μετα αφου πεταγε στο δωματιο τον εβαλα με μια πατηθρα στο σταντ και το ανεβαζα και τον κατεβαζα με την εντολη.μετα τον πηρα με την πατηθρα και τον εβαλα στον ωμο βεβαια τις πρωτες φορες εφευγε.ετσι τον εβαλα και στην κοιλα μου .οπως σας ειπα δεν με αφηνει να τον πιασω φοβατε.τωρα τον ξανα εβγαλα με την πατηθρα.αληθεια δεν εκοψα φτερα
Τωρα

----------


## rafa

Τρομε και πιπερια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ ή τώρα ή στα προηγούμενα ποστ κάπου λες ψέμματα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν τι μια να μας λες ότι σε φοβάται και την άλλη να έχει τέτοια θεαματική αλλαγή. Ή τα παρουσίαζες πολύ τραγικά στο παρελθόν ενώ δεν ήταν έτσι, ή κάπου επενέβεις τώρα. Πάντως σε μια μέρα τέτοια αλλαγή δεν συμβαίνει. 

Όπως και να έχει ελπίζω το πουλάκι να μην πιέστηκε, να μην του έκοψες τα φτερά (μια φωτογραφία από την πλάτη του πτηνού ίσως να βοηθούσε να το διαπιστώσουμε όντως) και να μην έρθεις σε 10 μέρες να μας λες ότι σε φοβάται, γιατί θα είσαι σαν το παιδάκι με το λύκο και τα πρόβατα. Όσες φορές φώναξε στα ψέμματα ότι υπάρχει λύκος στο κοπάδι, όλοι πήγαν να βοηθήσουν. Την μια φορά που ήταν αλήθεια, κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε γιατί δεν τον πίστευαν πια....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ δεν είπα ότι είναι κομμένα ! 
Απλά το φτερό στην φώτο που περισσεύει σημαίνει πως πολύ απλά ζορίστηκε στο να πετάξει ! 
Ραφαήλ δεν πρέπει να βγάλεις το πουλάκι έξω απλά γιατί φοήθηκε με το χέρι σου ... τι να πω , τα έχουμε ξανα πει ! 
Εύχομαι μυαλό να βάλεις σύντομα και να μην είναι αιτία κάποιο ατύχημα που θα πάθει το πουλάκι αλλά επειδή αποφάσισες εσύ να αλλάξεις αντιμετώπιση απέναντι του ! 

Το βίντεο το κοιτάζω με επιφύλαξη γιατί είναι λίγο παράξενο να σε φοβάται χθες και να κάθεσαι και εσύ να του φωνάζεις και σήμερα να είσαστε μες στην αγάπη και την ευτυχία !
 Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα !  ::

----------


## rafa

ΕΠλιζω τωρα να με πιστεψετε.
Οντως με φοβοταν μεσα απο το κλουβι τωρα δεν ξερω τι εγινε.επισης ετσι και πιεζοταν δεν θα ετρωγε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κομμένα όντως δεν φαίνονται σε ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία. 

Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω την τόσο απότομη αλλαγή, με συγχωρείς. Κάπου εσύ δραματοποιούσες τις καταστάσεις στο παρελθόν.

----------


## rafa

σας λεω οτι οντως με φοβοταν πολυ οταν ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι.μηπως ενιωθε εκλοβισμενος;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γενικά μιλώντας, ο χώρος του κλουβιού είναι πάντοτε ο χώρος που νιώθουν τη μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Γιαυτό και ξεκινάμε μέσα την εκπαίδευση γιατί και τα ίδια έχουν μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση αφού νιώθουν ασφαλή. Όταν βγαίνουν από το κλουβί είναι σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη εγρήγορση και δεν μας ακούνε και τόσο. Τώρα τι να σου πω...

----------


## rafa

εγω πιστευω πως το καθε πουλι εχει διαφορετικο χαρακτηρα και αλλα νιωθουν ασφαλια μεσα ενω αλλα εξω(γιατι ετσι και δεν θελουν κατι πετανε και φευγουν).σκεφτομαι λαθος;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι κατά τη γνώμη μου σκέφτεσαι λάθος. Όσα βίντεο, συζητήσεις, περιπτώσεις έχω δει εκπαιδευτών και απλών κάτοχων παπαγάλων πάντα πριν βγουν από το κλουβί είχαν χτίσει μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης μέσα στο κλουβί πρώτα.

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη πρεπει παντα ναγινεται το ιδιο ,δεν υπαρχουν εξερεσεις;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι να σου πω βρε Ραφαήλ, κατά τη γνώμη μου και όσα έχω μελετήσει όχι. Και κυρίως τόσο μεγάλη αλλαγή σε μια μέρα. Εχθές μας έλεγες ότι φώναζες και σήμερα ξαφνικά όλα μέλι γάλα. Όπως και να έχει, ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε να βελτιώνεστε με το σωστό τρόπο για το πουλάκι, χωρίς πιέσεις και να μην ξαναρχίσουμε τα ίδια σε λίγο καιρό.

----------


## rafa

δηλαδη αυτο που εκανα σημερα δεν ειναι σωστος τροπος;δεν τον πιεσα καθολου, μονο για να βγει  λιγο και μετα που τον ξαναεβγαλα το εβγαλα με την πατηθρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είπα στη συνέχεια, δεν είπα τώρα. Αν πράγματι ήταν δική του επιλογή να βγει, τότε δεν έκανες φαινομενικά κάτι λάθος!

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ περαστικα σου! Δεν εχω να πω πολλα πραγματα μιας και τα εχετε πει ολα! Ειμαι κι εγω λιγο επιφυλακτικη με τους λογους για τους οποιους βγηκε απο το κλουβι αλλα πραγματικα ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εξελιχθουν ολα ομαλα και να τα βρειτε οι δυο σας γιατι ειναι πολυ κριμα..

----------


## rafa

κοιταξτε τι καταφεραμε σημερα

----------


## rafa

Καναμε και μπανιο αλλα οχι με σπρει αλλα στην μπανιερα.και λιαζομαστε τωρα γιαν α στεγνωσουμε

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο ρε συ Ραφαηλ! Τι θεαματικη αλλαγη ειναι αυτη σε δυο μερες; Εντυπωσιακο! Αλλαξε κατι στη συμπεριφορα τη δικη σου, στη διαθεσή σ ή στις κινησεις σου; Βοηθησε μας λιγο να καταλαβουμε τι εχει γινει για να ξερουμε σε περιπτωση που καποιος βρεθει σε αντιστοιχη κατασταση. Μπραβο παντως!

----------


## rafa

Βασικα πιστευω πως του αρεσει η ελευθερια ,αφου τονεβγαλα του εμαθα να ανεβαινει σε μι πατηθρα και μετα απο την πατηθρα στον ωμο μου που δεν ξεκολλαει.σημερα του εβαλα μπροστα του το μπρατσο μου και ανεβεικε και μετα περπατισε προς τον ωμο μου που δεν ξεκολλαει.ελπιζω αυριο να ανεβει στο δακτυλο μου

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι η ελευθερια σιγουρα ειναι σημαντικος παραγοντας. Τα χερια σου πως δεν τα φοβαται τωρα; Του ειχες κατι να τον δελεασεις; Τροφη λιχουδια;

----------


## rafa

Την παλαμη μου μονο φοβατε τωρα ,το σωμα καθολου και οχι δεν χρησιμοποιησα λιχουδια

----------


## Ariadni

Α καταλαβα! Πολυ ωραια! Με τις πτησεις πως τα παει; Κουτουλαει παντου;

----------


## rafa

Οχι παντου γιατι εχω μεγαλη βιβλιοθηκη και παει προς τα κει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ θα ήθελα να μας βγάλεις ένα βίντεο όταν ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου, θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τη γλώσσα του σώματος του εκείνη τη στιγμή.

----------


## Ariadni

Μαθαινει μαλλον πολυ γρηγορα! Εμενα 8 φορες π τν εχω βγαλει μεχρι τωρα εχει βρει στον τοιχο πολλες φορες και μου εχει σωριαστει!

----------


## rafa

Ειναι μουλια γιατι προσπαθισα να βαλω στο ματι του χαμομιλι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βλέπω ανεβαίνει μόνος του και δεν τον πιέζεις, μια χαρά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα τελικά ήταν θέμα χρόνου...  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εξελίξεις βλέπω ! Μπράβο μπράβο !! :Happy0064: 
Να σου πω όμως , εγώ δυο μήνες τώρα βγάζω την Μόκα και πετάει έξω και έχει μάθει καταπληκτικά , και άλλους πέντε μήνες την εκπαιδεύω για διάφορες εντολές και για να έχω μια ωραία σχέση μαζί της αλλα τέτοια πρόοδο να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου και να παίζει πανω σε αυτό δεν έχω , πες μου σε παρακαλώ αναλυτικά τι έκανες στις δύο μέρες ώστε και σε εμένα να τα μάθει επιτόπου  - τουλάχιστον να προσπαθήσω !! 
Καλή συνέχεια και θέλουμε πολλά πολλά βίντεο που είστε μαζί και παίζεται !!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## rafa

Μαριε δεν εκανα τιποτα ιδιετερο απλος πηρε το κολαι να καθετε στον ωμο μου και να κανουμε βολτες στο σπιτι.γενικα στα πουλια τους αρεσει να ειναι ψιλα. Και μολις βαλω το χερι μου κατευθειαν στον ωμο μου καθεται μερικες φορες πεταξε κιολας για να ανεβει.δωσαμε και φιλακιαααααα

----------


## rafa

Επισης με εχεις καταγδαρει με τα νυχακια (νυχαρες)του,να φανταστιτε εβαλα μιση συσκευασια ενυδατικη και εχουν μεινει τα σημαδια αλλα δεν πειραζει χαλαλι.ομως καθιστε να τον εξημερωσω πληρος και τα νυχακια θα τα κοψω συριζα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα νύχια του θα τα αφήσεις εκεί που είναι. Αν τα κόψεις σε λάθος σημείο θα του προκαλέσεις αιμορραγία. Τα νύχια του είναι εκεί για να το βοηθούν να σκαρφαλώνει. Όλοι έχουμε γρατζουνιές από τους παπαγάλους μας.

----------


## rafa

Το ξερω οτι πρεπει να τα κοψω μεχρι εκει που εχει αγγειακια αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα τα δω γιατι τα νυχια του ειναι μαυρα προς γκρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο δεν θα το κάνεις. Θα βάλεις φυσικά κλαδιά μέσα στο κλουβί, σε διάφορα πάχη έτσι ώστε να τριφτούν τα νύχια τους μόνα τους!

----------


## rafa

Εχω ηδι αλλα δεν βλεπω καν να ακουμπανε τα νυχια του στις πατηθρες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από όσο μπορώ να δω στα πιο ψηλά σημεία του κλουβιού που τους αρέσει να κάθονται έχεις σχοινιά. Είναι λογικό λοιπόν να μην τριφτούν όσο πρέπει. Βάλε ποιο χοντρή διάμετρο στα σημεία που έχεις τα σχοινιά σου. Καλά είναι και τα σχοινιά, αλλά  στο φυσικό κλαδί σε κάθε σημείο υπάρχει διαφορετική διάμετρος και πάχος για να ασκεί τις πατούσες του.

----------


## rafa

Οκ αυριο παμε για περιπατω και μαζεμα ξυλων.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά πρόσεξε από που θα προμηθευτείς τα κλαδιά καθώς και να είναι ασφαλή  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Ναι το εχω διαβασει το αρθρο

----------


## rafa

Αρχιζουμε και συνιθιζουμε και τα δακτυλα

----------


## Efthimis98

:Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 

Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο!!!

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

Σε ζηλεύω rafa! Μπράβο σου...

Στάλθηκε από το HM 1SW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Παιδια εχω δυο προβληματα.πρωτον φοβατε το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι και δεν ανεβαινει πανω σε αυτο ενω εξω μελι γαλα.δευτερον δεν με αφηνει να τον χαιδεψω ,μηπως ειναι νωρις;

----------


## Efthimis98

Άσε τον για τα χαδάκια προς το παρόν, είναι πολύ πιθανό να τα ζητήσει μόνος του και τότε μόνο χάιδεψε τον. Αλλιώς, μπορείς να του αποσπάσεις την προσοχή με κάτι και να τον χαϊδέψεις. Αν αντιδράσει μην τον πιέσεις παραπάνω. Απλά το κλουβί είναι ο χώρος του και δε θέλει να το ενοχλείς και να "εισβάλεις" σε αυτό. Μην τον αγχώνεις γι' αυτό!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ τι κάνεις ? Ο παπαγάλος σου όλα καλά ?

----------


## rafa

ολα καλα με συνιθηζει με αφηνει να του πιανω το ραμφος του,και οταν τον κανω μπανιο με αφηνει να τον πιασω κανονικα αν και ξερω πως ειναι λιγο φοβισμενος απο το νερο αλλα δεν μπορω να αντισταθω.ςχω ακουσει οτι οταν οι παπαγαλοι περναν εφηβια ειναι νευρικοι δεν αφηνουν να τους πιανουν  μηπως  κατι τετοιο συμβαινει και με τον δικο μου.τωρα τελεταια μου εχει μπει η ιδεα να του παρω aviaator harness σκεφτηκα μηπως για αυτο νωρις ;επισης δεν ξερω τι μεγεθος να του παρω petite ή xsmall.

----------


## erithacus

Να μην του πάρεις καθόλου (συμβουλή). Συνήθως προσπαθείς να το μάθεις από όταν είναι μωρό, αλλά σκέψου όταν ο παπαγάλος αράζει (έξω από το κλουβί) θέλει να ξυστεί να λαδωθεί να τιναχτεί και μεις πάμε και τους φοράμε αυτή την .... και τα τυραννάμε...Επίσης το ροκανίζουν και προσπαθούν να το βγάλουν από πανω τους τα πουλιά και λύνεται και κόβεται πολύ ευκολα..
Στα δικά μου τους το πήρα το βάλαμε λίγες φορές οταν ήταν πολύ μωρά αλλά είναι βάσανο φιλε για τα ζωντανά αυτό το πράμα και δε τους το ξαναναφόρεσα...

----------


## rafa

Εγω θα το επερνα γιατι τον λυπαμαι ολη μερα μεσα στο σπιτι .ασε που μενω στην εξοχη και δεν εχει πολλα σπιτια και εχει κατι παρκακια οτι πρεπει.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εγω εχω το petite για κοκατιλ, και στις οδηγιες αναφερει τα ringneck και στο petite αλλα και στο xsmall. Δες αναλογα με το μεγεθος του πτηνου σου. Αν ειναι καπως μικροσωμο παρτου το petite. Παντως δεν εχω δοκιμασει να του το φορεσω. Ψαξε στο ιντερνετ βιντεο με οδηγιες για το να του το βαλεις. Οπως και να χει μην προσπαθησεις να του το βαλει με το ζορι, δε θα το δεχτει ποτε ετσι. Πρεπει να χτισεις πρωτα πολυ καλη σχεση με το πτηνο για να το δεχτει χωρις πιεση. Ασε που η πολυ καλη σχεση χρειαζεται και για να τον βγαλεις απο το σπιτι. Και το harness προοριζεται για τετοια χρηση - οχι για μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## rafa

Μαριε ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου εσυ εχεις παρει στα κοκατιλακια σου;

----------


## rafa

Παραγγιλα το petite την τρίτη το περιμένω και θα το βάλω στο κλουβί του για να το συνηθησει

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι Ραφαήλ έχω αγοράσει ένα για τον Έκτωρα αλλά δεν του το βάζω τελικά ... μας χαλάνε τα φτερά και δεν θελω , ας πετάει ελεύθερος μες στο σπίτι!

----------


## rafa

εγω το θελω για εξω .τι να το κανω μεσα στο σπιτι ασε που το διασκεδαζει ελευθερος

----------


## rafa

Παιδια εχω φρικαρει.ειναι η πρωτη του πτεροροια και εχουν φυγει τα φτερα γυρω απο τα ματια και σε μερικα σημεια στο σωμα του και βρησκω συνεχεια χνουδια και μεγαλα φτερα τα οποια εχουν κιτρινη μυτη οποτε δεν ειναι κομμενα.ειναι φυσιολογι;λογικα μολις τελιωσει η πτεροροια το φυλο δεν θα φαινεται πιο ευκολα.επιπλεον του εχω αυξησει τη διατροφη με πολλα λαχανικα φρουτα και αυγο αυτη την περιοδο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταρχάς είναι φυσιολογικό να χάσει τα φτερά του απο διάφορα σημεία μιας και έρχονται τα καινούρια ...
Το χνουδι και το πούπουλο όντως είναι αρκετά ενοχλητικό κάποιες φορές , πόσο μάλλον σε εσένα που είναι στο δωμάτιο σου αλλά αν κάνεις κάθε πρωί ένα μικρό καθαρισματακι και περνάς τον χώρο με το σουιφερ θα είσαι βασιλιάς !
Διατροφή χρειάζεται πολύ καλή , χορταρικά , λαχανικά και αυγό!  Κόκαλο σουπιάς θέλει να έχει πάντα μέσα το κλουβί - έχεις ? 
Το φύλο θα φανεί σιγά σιγά μην σε αγχώνει ! Τα ringneck δεν γνωρίζω πότε δείχνουν το φύλο τους , νομίζω έπειτα απο τον πρώτο χρόνο ζωής ! 
Η εξημερωση του πως πάει ? Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο θα περιμένουμε , σε χάσαμε !  :winky:  ::  ::

----------


## rafa

Ειναι φυσιλογικο να χασει τα φτερα του γυρω απο τα ματια του?σουπιο κοκαλο ειχα αλλα δεν το ακουμπαγε καν.γενικα καλα παμε στην εξημερωση τωρα δεχεται να τον περνω μεσα απο το κλουβι του με το χερι μου .επισης που και που κατεβαζει το κεφαλι του και ξερω πως θελει χαδια και ενδινω.την τελευταια εβδομαδα δεν τον βγαζω γιατι δεν θελω να τον ταλαιπωρω και να τον κουραζω.τελευταια δεν πολυ μπαινω στο forum γιατι τον χειμωνα δινω για το χαρτι των αγγλικων μου και εχω πεσει στο διαβασμα.

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό το φτέρωμα !
Ψάξε τον για παράσιτα μήπως έχει κάτι ! 
Έχει αλλάξει καθόλου η συμπεριφορά σου και ο χρόνος ασχολίας σου με τον παπαγάλο τον τελευταίο καιρό ? 
Επίσης θα του βάλεις αμέσως το κόκαλο σουπιας , θα φάει όταν θα θέλει! Πήγαινε πάρε και πέτρα ασβεστίου μεγάλη ηια να  φθαρεί το ράμφος του γτ μεγάλωσε λιγάκι !
Βάλε μια φώτο με τις κουτσουλιές του σε λευκό χαρτί !

----------


## rafa

απο που να παρει τα παρασιτα;αλλα πουλια το σπιτι δεν εχει ο σκυλοσ δεν πλησιαζει το κλουβι και οι γατεσ επισης οχι.απο τοτε που αρχιζε η πτεροροια δεν τον πολυ βγαζω για να μην τον κουρασω.τα φτερα που πεφτουν δεν τα βγαζει ο ιδιος γιατι δεν ειναι κομμενα.οι κουτσουλιες ειναι στερεες ,φυσιλογικες.αυριο κιολας πετρα ασβεστιου ή σουπιοκοκαλο.η συμπεριφορα του ειναι ιδια, κελαιδαει κανονικα,τρωει κανονικα και παιζει ολη την ημερα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τρόπος μετάδοσης μπορεί να είσαι εσύ , κάτι να πετάχτηκε απο την γάτα ή το σκύλο πάνω σου και μετά να περάσει στο παπαγάλο! Οπότε ψάξε τον !
Επίσης να τον βγάζεις έξω , δεν κουράζεται ... ισα ίσα γυμνάζει τα καινούρια φτερά τα οποία θα βγουν πιο δυνατά και μεγάλα απο το να είναι μέσα στο κλουβί , η ζωή των πουλιών είναι το πέταγμα να το θυμάσαι!  :winky: 
Θα έχει μέσα το κλουβί και πέτρα ασβεστίου και κόκαλο σουπιας και τα δύο!  
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες απο τις κουτσουλιές !

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

Τελικα γυρω απο το ματι του βγαζει μικρα φτερακια ,τωρα τα ειδα

----------


## rafa

Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν φαίνονται αρκετά καλά , πιο καθαρές φωτογραφίες θα ήταν καλύτερες πιστεύω να καταλάβουν οι πιο έμπειροι κάποια πράγματα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Δε φαίνονται καλά οι φωτό, δε ξέρω αν κάποιος εμπειρότερος μπορεί να διακρίνει κάτι σημαντικό.
Πάντως το πουλάκι είναι σε άσχημη, πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση. Λογικά περνάει πτερόρροια. Ενίσχυσε τη διατροφή του με λαχανικά, χορταρικά και φρούτα καθώς και αυγό ή σπιτική αυγοτροφή 3 - 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Σουπιοκόκκαλο επειγόντως στο κλουβί ή αν δε το τρώει τριμμένο στην αυγοτροφή του ( μισό κουταλάκι είναι αρκετό, μην το παρακάνεις. ).
Να κάνει μπάνιο καθημερινά, ακόμη και αν δε θέλει θα το ψεκάζεις -Προσοχή: όχι στο κεφάλι-.

Καθαριότητα επίσης συχνά... ανάλογα με το υλικό που χρησιμοποιείς!

----------


## rafa

η πτεροροια σιγα σιγα τελειωνει και η κατασταση του μερλιν ειναι καλυτερη.εγω δινω αυγοτροφη τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα και μερα παρα μερα φρουτα και λαχανικα.δυστιχως σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν βρηκα πουθενα και βαζω πολυ τσοφλι στην αυγοτροφη για να παρει το απαραιτιτο ασβεστιο.στην εκπαιδευση τωρα δουλευω να μην φοβατε την παλαμη και ελπιζω για χαδια :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gordon

Ραφαήλ βάλε καμια φωτογραφία απο το πουλάκι ...οσο για το κόκκαλο σουπιάς μπορείς να βρείς απο κάποιο ψαρά μια και μένεις στη Μυιλήνη δεν θα είναι και πολύ δύσκολο! ακολούθησε την διαδικασία που αναφέρει το άρθρο !  σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## rafa

Η οικογενεια μου δεν τρωει σουπιες και το ιδιο.επισης οι ψαραδες τα πετανε τα κοκκαλα και αυτη την εποχη δεν εχει καθολου σουπιες εδω
γυρω γυρω απο τα ματια του εχει βγαλει αυτα τα καρφακια που ανοιγουν και γινονται πουπουλα.εκτος αυτου ειναι πιο καφατος λεγοντας οτι ολη μερα κραζει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άσχετο με το θέμα μας, στους κρίκους μέσα στο κλουβί αυτό το λευκό που φαίνεται σε ορισμένα σημεία τους, τι ακριβώς είναι; Κολλητική ταινία;

----------


## rafa

Για την ακριβεια σελοταιιπ.το εβαλα γιατι οι κρικοι βγαινουν και η κολλα δεν τα πιανει.γιατι ειναι τοξικο το σελοταιιπ;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Yeap !! Βγάλε το και άστους έτσι όπως είναι !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επιτηδες ειναι κομμενοι οι κρικοι ωστε να μην υπαρχει κινδυνος να παγιδευτει το πουλι. Σελοτειπ αλλα και κολλες ειναι τοξικα

----------


## rafa

Να μου πεις και τι δεν ειναι τοξικο στον σημερον κοσμο.

----------


## gordon

> Να μου πεις και τι δεν ειναι τοξικο στον σημερον κοσμο.



χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! :Scared0016:

----------


## Esmi

Ραφαήλ κούκλος ο Μέρλιν σου :Jumping0046: , λίγο ταλαιπωρημένος φαίνεται, μάλλον από την πτερόρροια! :Happy:  Βρήκες σουπιοκόκκαλο ή πέτρα ασβεστίου να τους δώσεις για το ράμφος του;  :Happy:  Να προσέχεις με οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με κόλλα και τα συναφή (κολλητικές ταινίες, κάποιο παιχνίδι που να έχει κόλλα κλπ)!

----------


## rafa

βρηκα πετρα ασβεστιου και την εβαλα και καθε μερα την δαγκωνει απο το πρωη εως το βραδυ. :Jumping0046:

----------


## Esmi

Εεεεπιτέεεελους!Την είχε ανάγκη ο μικρούλης πολύ γι'αυτό  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Μια μικρη αλλαγη στο κλουβι

Και κατι απο εμας
 και μια φωτο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τελικά με τι σου φαίνεται αρσενικό ή θηλυκό ?
Το όνομα ποιο είναι ?
Οι δύο καινούριες πατήθρες είναι ωραίες , εσύ τις έφτιαξες ?

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ όμορφο Ραφαήλ  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Μαριε μαλλον αρσενικο γιατι μετα απο την πτεροροια ειδα το δακτυλιδι πιο μεγαλο,ονομα Μερλιν.η μια πατηθρα την ειχε αλλα την βιδωσα και την αλλη την βρηκα στο αποθηκακι του πατερα μου που ασχολιτε με τα ξυλα(κανει παιχνιδια) και την ελουσα με καυτο νερο και μετα στον ηλιο.ευχαριστω ερασμια

----------


## rafa

Σημερα του εβαλα τραγουδια και επαθα..........μολις αρχισε να παιζουν εγινε πιο κινητικο και εκραξε δυο τρεις φορες.ειναι φυσιολογικο ή μηπως τρομαξε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μήπως τους απαντούσε ή ήθελε να κελαηδησει ?  :Anim 18:  :Innocent0006: 
Πόσο χρονών είναι ο Μερλιν ?

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ νομίζω του άρεσε και έδειξε τη χαρά του  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Σιγουρα ειναι κατω απο 3 γιατι το δακτυλιδι του φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενο

----------


## rafa

Φυστικκακι φυστικακι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ τέτοια πρόοδο δεν την περίμενα ειλικρινά !
Ελπίζω να καταλάβεις πως κάποια πράγματα που σου είχα πει στο παρελθόν σου τα έλεγα για καλό !!!
Μπραβο ο ζουζούνοοοοος με το φυστικάκι !!!
Θέλουμε και άλλο φωτορεπορτάζ !!!!!!

----------


## rafa

μαριε με την πρωτη ευκαυρια θα ανεβασω και αλλες φωτος.να σου πω την αληθεια που εχει παρει τα μυαλα ο μερλιν και εχω αλλαξει τροπο σκεψης.το ξερω οτι προσπαθουσατε να με βοηθησετε και ακομα προσπαθητε και αλλοστε γι'αυτο ειναι φτιαγμενο το forum για να προσφερουμε τις γνωσεις και την βοηθεια μας.μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι πως φτασαμε σε αυτο το επιπεδο και εχουμε ακομα.....και να σου πω δεν το πιστευα.επισης μερικες φορες του βαζω μια μπλουζα και τον βαζω στο στερνο μου και τον χαιδευω στην αρχη δεν το δεχετε αλλα μετα καθεται ακομα και οταν βγαλω την μπλουζα απο πανω του,τοτε ειναι που τρελενομαι.

----------


## gordon

Να τον χαίρεσαι Ραφαήλ !! είναι πανέμορφος !!

----------


## rafa

Αλλη μια για σημερα

Πολυ ζεστη

----------


## gordon

απίθανη φωτογραφία !!!

----------


## rafa

Σαν αγγελος ειναι

----------


## CreCkotiels

όντως καταπληκτικός ! 
Κάνε τον μπάνιο αν ζεσταίνεται βρε ... χαχαχα

----------


## rafa

Παιδια διαβασα το θεμα του erithacus που περναει ζορι με την εφηβεια του ζακο του ,υπαρχει περιπτωση ο δικος μου ο πανουργος να περναει εφηβεια και δεν θελει να τον χαιδευω;

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι δε νομίζω , απλά ο Μέρλιν περνάει πτερορροια και δεν θέλει πολλά πολλά και απλά δεν έχει μάθει γενικά απο μικρός !!

----------


## rafa

Αχχχ μου εχει μεινει αχτι να τον χαιδευψω δευτερη φορα με την θεληση του,την πρωτη φορα πριν 1μηνα εσκιψε το κεφαλακι του και καταλαβα πως ηθελε χαδι και το δεχτικε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα το ξανακάνει ! Εσύ μην τον πιέζεις !!

----------


## rafa

Αμην και ποτε γιαυτη την στιγμη ζω

----------


## rafa

Δυστυχως μας εσπασε το φτερο της ουρας ,αλλα ειναι πιο γλυκουλης.για να πεσει το υπολειπο φτερο και να ξαναβγει πρεπει να ερθει η επομενη πτεροροια;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το καλό να φυτρώσει και το καινούριο !

----------


## rafa

Θα πεσει και θα φυτρωσει στην επομενη πτεροροια;

----------


## CreCkotiels

αν πέσει τώρα , θα βγει τώρα , αλλιώς στην πτερορροια !
Πως έσπασε ?

----------


## Esmi

Ραφαήλ θα το πω εκατό φορές... είναι γλύκας, ακόμα και με το φτερό σπασμένο  Περαστικά του του παιδιού!!

----------


## rafa

Δεν ξερω πως εσπασε,αλλα το αλλο μισο φτερο δεν εχει πεσει ακομα,ποτε θα πεσει;

----------


## rafa

Να μαστε και εμεις.ηρθε το καναρινι και μου φαινετε ζηλεψαμε λιγο.να ενα βιντεο απο τις τρελες μας

----------


## rafa

Καταφερα να τραβηξω κατι.σορυ για το σκοταδι

----------


## rafa

θα τον φαω τον ατιμο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια φατσούλα! Και στήνεται και στην κάμερα!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ γλυκός ! 
Φωτομοντέλο !! Άντε να μεγαλώσει και η ουρά του !
 :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Κούκλος ο μικρός σου Ραφαήλ  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχει πλακα χωρις ουρα. Μοιαζει με μεγενθυμενο παροτλετ

----------


## rafa

να μαστε

----------


## Esmi

Είναι πανέμορφος Ραφαήλ, φτου φτου.... φαίνεται να έχουν φτιάξει τα πούπουλα του πάρα πολύ, του μεγαλώνει και η ουρίτσα του σιγά σιγά

----------


## ppprc

Κουκλι...όντως τα πούπουλα του δείχνουν αρκετά καλύτερα...πολύ ωραίο χρώμα ταιριάζει και με τα χρώματα του σπιτιού 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## rafa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω ένα φτέρωμα!  
Καταπληκτικός έχει γίνει ! Μπράβο  ::

----------


## DIM1995

Και εμενα για περιπου μισι μινα ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση.Αλλα μολισ αρχισε να συνιθιζει και καταλαβε πως δεν θα της κανω κακο τοτε εγινε πιο ηρεμη.....

----------


## DIM1995

https://youtu.be/n_41yhF9fg0

----------


## rafa

Να μαστε παλι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γαμπρός γαμπρός ... φτου φτου !!! 
Κόκκινη μυτούλα σας κερασάκι !!!  :Love0020:

----------


## xrisam

Κούκλος!!!

----------


## ringneck

κουκλί κουκλί 

τελικά έκανες dna? 
περισσότερο γ κοριτσάκι μ φαίνεται ::

----------


## DIM1995

να τον χερεσε τελιος ειναι...

----------


## rafa

Οχι δεν εκανα δνα.ισα ισα φαινεται περισσοτερο για αρσενικο.το δακτυλιδι στο λαι μο εχει παχυνει και εχει σκουρινει.μαλλον δεν φαινεται καλα στις φωτογραφιες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ και τα θηλυκά έχουν ένα αχνό μαύρο ... όπως ακριβώς είναι και του Μέρλιν ! 
Πόσο χρονών είναι ?

----------


## ringneck

εμπειρικά μ όση εμπειρία ας πούμε ότι έχω..
τ αρσενικά έχουν πιο στητό κεφάλι από τ θηλυκά
 γ η καταλάβεις t εννοώ,
πως λέμε γ εμάς αυτός καμπουριάζει ε αυτά είναι t θηλυκά k επειδή "καμπουριάζουν" φαίνεται t ράμφος τους πιο στρογγυλεμένο k πεταχτό... ενώ στα αρσενικά π είναι στητά είναι πιο κοφτό..
t μικρό σ δεν έχει σχηματίσει δαχτυλίδι ακόμα γ τ δικά μ δεδομένα..

επίση 1 άλλος τρόπος π θα έπρεπε ν φαίνεται τ φλο είναι όταν τ πιάνει "λογοδιαδια"/τραγουδάει/χορεύει αν ανοίγει τ φτερά τ σε σχήμα καρδιας π λένε...(αγόρι)

η αν κάθεται σ 1 κλαρί k σκύβει λίγο τ κεφάλι k κάνει σαν να τρέμει/κρυώνει k κουνάει t φτερά t..(κορίτσι)

από t γλώσσα t σώματος θα καταλάβεις σίγουρα t είναι αλλα μην ποντάρεις στ δαχτυλίδι ακόμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Σπύρο ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες !!  ::  :Happy0030:  :Happy0159: 
 τι ηλικία καταλαβαίνουμε το φύλο στα Ringneck ?

----------


## ringneck

βρε μάριε μην με λες κύριο μ τσακίζεις στ έχω ξαναπεί..μικρό παιδί είμαι k εγώ  :Big Grin: 

αυτ t διαφορα στ στήσιμο τ έχω παρατηρήσει σ πουλάκια πιο έντονα αλλα k νωρίτερα  από 7μηνών

t συμπεριφορά περίπου στ 10 μήνες αλλα εξαρτάται φαντάζομαι k στο πουλάκι ποτε αρχίζει να ωριμάζει/μπαίνει στη εφηβεία πάντως στ χρόνο είναι ξεκάθαρο από γλώσσα σώματος 

στήσιμο ντάξει μάτι είναι k ξεγελάει αλλα αν έχεις 1-1 διπλα διπλα όπως t ζευγαράκι στ φωτό πιο πάνω φαίνεται...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια , τα δικά σου είναι ? 
Θα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε νέα των μικρών σου στο θέμα τους !  :winky:  ::

----------


## rafa

Εγω μολις τον /την βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι και συνιθησει το χωρο αρχιζει τις βολτες πεταει και μερικες φορες κραζει αλλες φορες τεντωνει το κεφαλι οσο δεν παει.ωστοσο δεν καθεται σε ενα κλαδι στο κλουβι αλλα το κανει βολτες αλλα μερικες φορς εχω παρατιρησει πως τρεμει η ουρα του τι σημαινει;θα δουμε αλλα οτι και αν ειναι το ειναι το ζουζουνι μου και το αγαπαω.εσεις κ.σπυρο τι νομιζετε πως ειναι απο αυτα που σας ειπα γιατι ειλικρινα δεν ξερω;

----------


## ringneck

> τεντωνει το κεφαλι οσο δεν παει.
> 
> 
> εχω παρατιρησει πως τρεμει η ουρα του





ότι τρέμει η ουρα ίσος είναι όντως επειδή κρυώνει η όταν είναι λαχανιασμένο k δεν έχει σταθερή αναπνοή...


ότι τεντώνει τ λαιμό το πιο πιθανό είναι από περιέργεια...

αν  t τεντώνει όμως όταν το έχεις έξω για να λιαστεί σ συνδυασμό μ ανοιχτό  στόμα η αν κάνει σαν να πνίγεται...ανάβει t πουλάκι οποτε ίσκιο ψέκασμα  με νερό μπανιέρα κτλ γ ν δροσιστεί...( αυτ μ είχε τύχη πέρυσι t χειμώνα  αν k είχε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία μετά από 10 λεπτά στον ήλιο μ φούντωσε k  έκανε σαν ν πνίγεται k είχε περίπου 15 βαθμούς έξω..



θα  προσπαθήσω από πέμπτη π έχω χρόνο να τραβήξω βιντεάκι ν δεις  συμπεριφορές διαφορετικές ανάμεσα σ θηλυκό αρσενικό η αν βρω στ  διαδίκτυο...

----------


## rafa

Σημερα βγηκαμε απο το κλουβι μας το βραδυ

----------


## Esmi

Κουκλί κουκλίιι!!!

----------


## rafa

Δυστυχως τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν ειχα χρονο για να τραβιξω φωτογραφιες .τωρα σας αποζημιωνω
οταν φουσκωνει μου ερχεται να τον φαω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Που είσαι βρε Ραφαήλ σε χάσαμε .
Πωπωπω το ζουζούνι σου μια ουρά μια ομορφιά έχει γίνει η ζουζούνα. Να τη χαίρεσαι . 
Θα περιμένουμε και άλλα νέα σας .

----------


## rafa

αποτι φαινεται μαλλον σε θυληκο μου φερνει αν εξαιρεσω το δακτυλιδι.αν μπορει να με βοηθησει να καταλαβω ο κ.σπυρος (ringneck)  θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ομορφο που ειναι!!!!! Μεγαλωσε το μικρουλι! Επιθεση στο τηλεκοντρολ ε; Μα τι μανια ειναι αυτη που εχουν;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καιρο ειχαμε να δουμε το ρινγκνεκ σου!

----------


## Esmi

Είναι κουκλόοοος καλέ!!!Τι φτέρωμα είναι αυτό και τι κορμοστασιά!!!
Πιστεύω η μαμά θα φωνάζει λίγο για την τραπεζαρία και τα γυαλικά της έτσι;; χαχαχαχχα πλάκα κανω!
Είναι υπεροχος!!

----------


## gordon

Έγινε κούκλος ο μικρός!!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Γυριζω με πολλες φωτογραφιες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες! Εχετε φοβερη εξελιξη εσεις οι δυο!   Μπραβο σου!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ ένα κουκλί έχει γίνει .  :Happy0159: 
Μπράβο Ραφαήλ , να τον χαίρεσαι ! 
Να μαθαίνουμε πιο συχνά νέα του . χαχαχαχα ::  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Esmi

Ραφαήλ είναι ένα κουκλί... και να σου πω και μια άλλη διαπίστωση; Έχουμε το ίδιο σεμεδακι με τη μαμα σου... χαχαχαχ!!!
Το μικρό σου όμως είναι υπέροχο....!!!

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ όμορφο πουλί!!!!!η γειτονιά μου είναι γεμάτη τέτοιους παπαγάλους που ζουν ελεύθεροι και χαλάν τον κόσμο.

----------


## rafa

Σήμερα πήγαμε βόλτα.πήγε να πετάξει μια δυο φορες αλλα ηταν ησυχος γενικά.αφου κουραστικε τον εβαλα κατω απο την ζακετα μου και επαιζε με το κορδονι της μπλουζας μου για το υπολοιπο της βολτας.εχει μαλακώσει η συμπεριφορα του αν και δεν θελει το άγγιγμα.αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να αντισταθώ και τον πιανω με την παλαμη μου αλλα κοιταει να την σκαπουλαρει...


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ τι εννοείς πήγατε βόλτα ? Με χαρνες ?

----------


## rafa

Ναι με το aviator harness.τωρα το δεχεται  λιγο περισσότερο αλλα παλι το δαγκώνει.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Γεια σας και παλι.Νεα δεν εχω προχοραμε σταθερα που πιστευω πως ειναι θετικο.το μονο που με ανησυχει λιγο ειναι πως οταν θελει να βγει απο το κλουβι αρχιζει και φερνει τα πανω κατω στο κλουβι,αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω το χρονο να τον βγαλω.συνιθως τον βγαζω παρασκευη σαββατο κυριακη οποτε οχι καθημερινες.....ολη μερα λυσαει τι ευρως φωνων κανει ουτε εγω δεν ξερω .βεβαια ενοχλει λιγο τους δικους ειδικα τα μεσημερια αλλα βαζω μια ζακετα πανω απο το κλουβι και  ησυχαζει

----------


## CreCkotiels

ναι συχνό φαινόμενο . όταν είσαι εσύ στο δωμάτιο δε μπορείς να τον βάλεις ώστε να ησυχάσει ? 
Έστω και για ένα 20 λεπτο να πετάξει να ξεμουδιάσει .

----------


## rafa

Το θεωρω ανουσιο και κριμα να τον βγαλω μονο για 20 λεπτα αν δεν το ευχαριστηθει ποιος ο λογος.ασε που τον εχω μετακομισει στο σαλονι και επειδη παει πανω στις κουρτινες η μανα μου μα**** τον ανεβαζει μα**** τον κατεβαζει αλλα ξερω πως τον συμπαθει καταβαθος αφου μερικες φορες τον χαζευει κιολας,,,

----------


## CreCkotiels

από τα ολότελα καλή και η Παναγιώτενα λένε . 
Βγάζε τον ένα 20 λεπτο να πετάει για να ξεσκάει το πουλί .  :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Βγαζε τον εστω 20 λεπτα. Θα ξεμουδιαζει και θα ειναι και πιο ηρεμος

----------


## erithacus

@rafa, Τις περισσότερες φορές που κάνει φασαρία ο παππαγάλος σου, ζητάει την προσοχή σου και είναι στο χέρι σου να τον ησυχάσεις..αν είναι άνετος και αισθάνεται ασφάλεια μαζί σου χαμήλωσε τον τόνο της φωνής σου μιλα του γλυκά απέσπασε του την προσοχή με κάτι παιχνίδι/φαγητό οτιδήποτε (αν δεν μπορείς με τιπτ να τον βγάλεις έξω)...Αλλά μην τον σκεπάζεις ΠΟΤΕ...είναι στη φύση του να κάνει και κάποιες φορές φασαρία (άγριο πουλί είναι) μην το απομονώνεις θα το γεμίσεις προβλήματα...βρές τρόπο να δουλέψεις μαζί με το πρόβλημα της φασαρίας και όχι εναντίον της...και σιγά σιγά η φασαρία θα ελαχιστοποιηθεί...

----------


## rafa

Δυστιχως η μανα μου μολις αρχιζει να φωναζει τον σκεπαζει αλλα μολις μπορεσω τον βγαζω κατευθειαν εξω
Λοιπον αρχιζει και πεταει και καθετε πανω στα ποδια μουκαι κοιματε καμια φορα
Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Πρόσφατα μου έφερε τον παπαγάλο του ένας γνωστός λίγο πριν πάει σε πτηνιατρο, γιατι ο παπαγάλος του μαδιεται. Η γυναίκα του (με την οποία χωρίζει τωρα) κάθε φορά που ο παπαγάλος έκανε φασαρία/ομιλία τον σκέπαζε. Τρέχει ο φουκαράς τωρα....δε νομίζω ο δικός σ θα φτάσει εκεί αλλά έχε υπόψιν σ ότι ειναι φάουλ μεγάλο να το απομονώνεις έτσι το ζωντανό 


e.

----------


## rafa

Γεια και παλι.τωρα τελευταια ο παπαγαλος περναει ζωη και κοτα σχεδον καθεμερα εξω ειναι.το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι πως δεν μπαινει στο κλουβι μετα. και πρεπει να παιξουμε κινηγιτο για να κουραστει να τον πιασω και να τον βαλω μεσα...λιγη βοηθεια......

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Ειδες και έπαθες και να τον μάθεις να βγαίνει έξω και τώρα άντε να τον βάλεις πάλι στο κλουβί.

Μην το κουράζεις και τον κάνεις να λαχανιάζει το κακόμοιρο....

Εχε καμια τσαμπάρα κεχρί για να τον καλοπιάνεις, συνήθως πιάνει.

----------


## rafa

Συνηθως...ο δικος μου ειναι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα διαχρονικα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πολυ ομορφος! Παντως βρε συ Ραφαηλ δε νομιζω οτι αποτελει εξαιρεση σε ολα το καημενο! Μηπως εσυ του φερεσαι σα να αποτελει ειδικη περιπτωση; Βρες καποιον αλλο τροπο να τον βαζεις μεσα! Κατι θα υπαρχει που θα του αρεσει πολυ για να τον δελεαζεις!

----------


## Esmi

κούκλος είναι!!!

----------


## rafa

παιδια εχω ευχαριστα και δυσαρεστα νεα.θα αρχισω απο τα δυσαρεστα...λοιπον ξερω πως ολοι θα με κρινουν αρνητικα αλλα επρεπε να γινει..λοιπον ο παπαγαλος τελευταια μολις εβγεναι απο το κλουβι πεταγε για κανενα πενταλεπτο συνεχεια και μετα εφοσον εχει καθισει μολις ακουσει κατι ξανα αρχιζει ετσι και η μανα μου τα πηρε και λεει ή θα του κοψεις τα φτερα ή δεν θα ξαναβγει απο το κλουβι....επελεξα την πρώτη λυση ....το θετικο ειναι οτι εχει ηρεμησει και ειναι ολη μερα εξω..πιστευω πως επελεξα το καλητερο για το πουλακι.εχω αλλο ενα προβλημα το κλουβι αρχιζει να σκουριαζει σε μερικα σημεια και θα το βαψω την πεμπτη θα χρεισιμοποιησω μια βαφη οικολογικη με βαση το νερο κανει....

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι οι οικολογικες βαφες θεωρητικα κανουν γιατι το εχω ρωτησει δεν ειναι τοξικες αλλα πρακτικα ξεβαφουν πολυ ευκολα.. Στο ξυλο τουλαχιστον. Τωρα το αλλο δε θα το σχολιασω! Τις αρνητικες απαντησεις τις περιμενες. Η δικη μου ειναι μια απ αυτες. Δεν εκανες το καλυτερο για το πουλακι παντως σε καμια περιπτωση..

----------


## Esmi

Κρίμα Ραφαήλ, γιστι του έκοψες τα φτερά; Πολύ κρίμα... θα μπορούσες να το βγάζεις να πετάει στο δωμάτιο σου και εκεί να μην ενοχλεί κανέναν... υπήρχαν λύσεις!
Τουλάχιστον πηγές σε κτηνίατρο να του τα κόψει ή το έκανες μόνος σου;

----------


## rafa

Παιδια δεν ηταν τοσο πολυ οτι πεταγε χωρις σταματιμο αλλα φοβηθηκα μην γινει χαλκομανια πανω στον τοιχο με την φορα που πεταει.δεν ειμαι αναισθητος, καθε φορα που εβγενε απο το κλουβι προσπαθουσα να τον ξαναημερεψω για ηταν παλι σε αγρια κατασταση παρολο που τον βγαζω συχνα.δεν ανεβαινε καν στο χερι μου,το μονο που τον συγκινουσε ηταν το φαγητο.τα φτερα τα εκοψα εγω πολυ προσεκτικα ,ουτε αυστηρο κοψιμο ουτε μη αυστηρο κατι ενδιαμεσο για να μπορει να προσγειωνεται καλα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Τώρα πως είναι; Τι συμπεριφορά έχει; Έχει όρεξη ή είναι πεσμένο;Μήπως δεν έπαιζες πολύ μαζί του ή δεν του έδινες πολλή σημασία βρε Ραφαήλ γι'αυτό είχε αγριέψει πάλι;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί επιμένεις να φέρεις το πουλί στα δικά σου νερά.
Αν δε γινόταν να ημερέψει άλλο φαίνεται ότι μέχρι εκεί ήταν και θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς μήπως θα έπρεπε να μένει μόνιμα στο κλουβί και όχι να σουλατσάρει. Αφού δεν μπορείς και να τον βάλεις μέσα όπως λες.
Γιατί σώνει και ντε πρέπει να έχεις έναν ήμερο παπαγάλο? 
Και μένα η δικιά μου ήμερη ήταν αρχικά αλλά τώρα πια που έχει βρει και το ταίρι της με έχει γραμμένη. Δεν θα κλάψω κιόλας. Πουλιά είναι όχι παιχνίδια.
Μπορεί να σου φανεί απότομο το ποστ μου αλλά μιλάω απλά ειλικρινά.

----------


## erithacus

Διέπραξες αδίκημα γ' βαθμού  Rafa και θα δικαστεις στο πτηνόλογικό δίκαιο σε δικαστηριο στην αίθουσα των ringnecked. Η δίκη και οι καταγγελίες θα αποδωθούν   Εν καιρώ απο το θύμα. Εύχομαι να επανορθώσεις σύντομα γιατι θα σε καταδικάσει το θύμα φοβάμαι. 


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειναι χαζα πλασματα! Ανεπτυξε μεγαλυτερη φορα γιατι πλεον εχει μαθει να πεταει πολυ καλα και ηξερε πολυ καλα και το χωρο. Επομενως ηξερε ποτε να "φρεναρει" για να μη στουκαρει! Θεωρω οτι απλα επαιζε και διασκεδαζε με το πεταγμα και συ πηγες και του εκοψες τα φτερα.. Σα να εχεις βρει εσυ το αθλημα που λατρευεις και γουσταρεις πολυ και να ερθει να σε τραυματισει η μαμα σου γιατι δεν την βολευει αυτο που κανεις! Πως θα ενιωθες; Ουτε το κλεισιμο στο κλουβι ηταν λυση.. Εχω κι αλλα παραδειγματα να σου πω αν θες για να μπεις στη θεση του και να καταλαβεις πως νιωθει τωρα.. Και το εκανες και μονος σου.. Θα ειμαι μαρτυρας υπερασπισης του θυματος στο παραπανω δικαστηριο!!
Εξαρχης ειχες κανει πολυ βιαστικες κινησεις με το μικρο και μπορει να τον στρεσαρεις και γι αυτο να σου φαινεται αγριος. Απλα δε σε εμπιστευοταν αρκετα και τωρα τον αποτελειωσες..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φαινοταν η καταληξη αυτής της υπόθεσης απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τον πηρες. Συγχαρητηρια καταφερες να σακατεψεις τον παπαγαλο σου για τη δικη σου ευκολια. Οταν παιρνουμε ενα παπαγαλο και εχει φτερα ειμαστε και προετοιμασμενοι για το πεταγμα τους. Ξερεις ποσες φορες εχω κανει εγω τη μαιμου να τα κατεβαζω από το κουρτινοξυλο; ας τους κοψω και εγω τα φτερα γιατι βαριεμαι να ανεβαινω μωρε. Τα φτερά πτησης είναι υγεια για το πτηνο και τα χρειαζονται, αλλιως θα ειχαν γεννηθει χωρις αυτα. Απο την αρχη ηθελες να του τα κοψεις λες  ειναι λουτρινο και κανουμε οτι θελουμε. Οταν παίρνουμε ενα ζωο, αποκτουμε εναν εκπροσωπο του αγριου είδους. Και πρεπει να σιγουρευομαστε πως κανουμε οτι μπορουμε για να εκφραζεται αυτή η άγρια ομορφια στο σπιτι μας. Εσυ πηγες και τα εκοψες. Οταν αρχίσει να βγαζει ψυχολογικα και να μαδιεται να δουμε τι θα ενοχλεί περισσοτερο, το πεταγμα που έκανε ή η εμφάνιση που θα είναι σαν μαδημενο κοτοπουλο. Πως περιμενεις να σε εμπιστευτει αυτό το ζωο οταν καθε φορα που τον πιανεις κατι άσχημο του συμβαινει; πανω που σε εμπιστευτηκε λιγο και βλεπαμε μια ομορφη προοδο, κατεστρεψες οποια γεφυρα ειχε χτιστει.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Kαι τόσο καιρό διάβαζα το θέμα και έλεγα... μπράβο στα παιδιά που δίνουν συμβουλές. Υπομονή που έχουν...
Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν θα διαβάσεις και οργισμένα ποστ.

Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι αν συμφωνούμε η διαφωνούμε με το κόψιμο των φτερών. Νόμιζα ότι μετά από τόση συζήτηση θα είχες καταλάβει και μόνος σου ότι ευτυχισμένο πουλί είναι το αρτιμελές πουλί. 
Και ζητάς τώρα συμβουλές...
Τι άλλο να σου πουν πια?

----------


## rafa

> Τώρα πως είναι; Τι συμπεριφορά έχει; Έχει όρεξη ή είναι πεσμένο;Μήπως δεν έπαιζες πολύ μαζί του ή δεν του έδινες πολλή σημασία βρε Ραφαήλ γι'αυτό είχε αγριέψει πάλι;


Θα απαντησω μονο σε αυτο το σχόλιο γιατι δεν θελω να σας αλλαξω αποψη επειδη και εγω ιδια σχολια θα εκανα.πιστέψτε με αν δεν ηταν αναγκη δεν θα το εκανα.το πουλακι αλλο λογο εκτος απο οτι δεν μπορει να πεταξει δεν εχει για να  στεναχωριθει.ολη μερα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι και τον ταιζουμε.το πουλακι πριν απο το κοψιμο επισης ηταν ολη μερα εξω.τωρα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ειναι στεναχωριμενο εκτος που κραζει λιγο λιγοτερο.τρωει κανονικα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και μονο που λες οτι το πουλακι άλλο λογο περα απο τα φτερα δεν έχει για να στεναχωρηθει μου αρκει για να καταλαβω πως δεν γνωριζεις καθολου την ψυχολογια των πτηνων ευρυτερα. Πολλοί θα με θεωρησουν υπερβολικη για αυτό που θα πω αλλα αλλο τροπο να το εξηγησω δεν εχω. Ρωτα ενα παραλητο ανθρωπο αν εχει λογο να στεναχωριεται να δουμε τι θα σου πει.

----------


## rafa

> Και μονο που λες οτι το πουλακι άλλο λογο περα απο τα φτερα δεν έχει για να στεναχωρηθει μου αρκει για να καταλαβω πως δεν γνωριζεις καθολου την ψυχολογια των πτηνων ευρυτερα. Πολλοί θα με θεωρησουν υπερβολικη για αυτό που θα πω αλλα αλλο τροπο να το εξηγησω δεν εχω. Ρωτα ενα παραλητο ανθρωπο αν εχει λογο να στεναχωριεται να δουμε τι θα σου πει.


Νομιζω πως οντως εισαι λιγο υπερβολικη.ο παραλητος δεν θα ξαναπερπατησει ενω ο παπαγαλος θα πεταει παλι ελευθερος σε λιγους μηνες.ετσι και ειχε επιφεαστει η ψυχολογια του θα το ειχα καταλαβει ,θα ηταν κακοκεφος.στο κατω κατω της γραφης εισαι πολυ αυστηρη και πολυ επιθετικη μαζι μου επειδει δεν εχεις εξημερωση (ο θεος να το κανει εξημερωση) ενα αγριο ringneck τα οποια εχουν πολυ διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο ενα κοκατιλ που ο χαρακτηρας τους ειναι πιο σταθερος.δεν σε κρινω επειδη εισαι επιθετικη και καλα κανεις αλλα επειδη προσπαθεις να ομοιασεις να ringneck αγριο μεν με ενα κοκατιλ ημερο δε..
Φιλικα επλιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Θα απαντησω μονο σε αυτο το σχόλιο γιατι δεν θελω να σας αλλαξω αποψη επειδη και εγω ιδια σχολια θα εκανα.πιστέψτε με αν δεν ηταν αναγκη δεν θα το εκανα.το πουλακι αλλο λογο εκτος απο οτι δεν μπορει να πεταξει δεν εχει για να  στεναχωριθει.ολη μερα ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι και τον ταιζουμε.το πουλακι πριν απο το κοψιμο επισης ηταν ολη μερα εξω.τωρα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ειναι στεναχωριμενο εκτος που κραζει λιγο λιγοτερο.τρωει κανονικα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Επιλεκτικά ανοίγεις διάλογο λοιπόν με ένα μόνο μέλος. Καλά κάνεις.

Δεν πειράζει. Εγώ απευθύνομαι στα μέλη που τόσο καιρό σε ανέχονταν. 

64 σελίδες συμβουλές, απορίες, συζήτηση...
Ούτε καν να σας ρωτήσει για το κόψιμο των φτερών..
Έχει νόημα πια η συζήτηση αυτή?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος αν θεωρεις πως προσπαθω να συγκρινω ενα κοκατιλ ημερο με ενα ρινγκνεκ. Που και το κοκατιλ μου δηλαδη αγριο ηταν οταν το πηρα, αλλα και παλι δεν τα συγκρινω. Το οτι δεν εχω ενα πτηνο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχω διαβάσει, δεν εχω δει περιπτωσεις αντίστοιχες, δεν εχω γνωση για το τι πρεπει να γινει. Απλα δεν το έχω στο σπιτι μου γιατι θα γινοταν τσιρκο με τοσα ζωα! Όπως και εγω διαβασα και πληροφορηθηκα, ετσι και εσυ οφειλες να διαβασεις πριν το παρεις και να ψαξεις με σωστη πληροφορηση ενα μικρης ηλικιας πτηνό που να εξημερωνεται ευκολοτερα. Ακομα και τα κοκατιλ αν τα παρεις σε μεγαλη ηλικια δεν μαθαίνουν εύκολα. Του Μαριου εκανε ενα χρονο και να ανέβει στο χερι του. Δεν της ψαλιδησε όμως τα φτερα για να μην ειναι αγρια.
Οσο για το οτι σε λιγους μηνες θα μπορει ξανα να πετα, το πουλι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορει να το κατανοήσει, δεν είναι ανθρωπος. Εξαλλου αν συνεχισεις να τα κοβεις μια χαρα αναπηρο θεωρειται. Τα ψυχολογικα δεν τα βγαζουν απο τη μια μερα στην άλλη, περνα καιρος για να τα καταλαβουμε.

----------


## Esmi

Κοίτα Ραφαήλ δεν ήταν καθόλου σωστό που το έκοψες τα φτερά, και ειδικότερα που τα έκοψες μόνος σου... για φαντάσου να έκανες ένα λάθος και να είχε ακατασχετη αιμορραγία!!!
Λοιπόν, διάβασε εδώ ένα άρθρο που λεει για το κόψιμο των φτερών και τι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει στο πουλάκι... 
http://www.joshuarescuefoundation.ne...ur-birds-wings

----------


## Ariadni

Λοιπον παμε παλι πιο ηρεμα και παρακαλω να απαντησεις σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις. Αν οχι εδω τουλαχιστον απαντησε τις στον εαυτο σου.
1. Αγαπας το πουλακι σου και θες να ειναι χαρουμενο;
2. Εχεις αποδεχτει οτι ειναι αγριο και μπορει να μην εξημερωθει;
3. Εχεις αποδεχτει οτι τα πουλακια η φυση τα εφτιαξε να πετουν και οχι να περπατουν απλα;
4. Συμφωνεις οτι το μικρο σου ειναι κι αυτο πουλακι και οχι σκυλακι ή γατακι που περπατανε απλα;
5. Συμφωνεις οτι στον μικρο σου αρεσε πολυ να πεταει;
6. Συμφωνεις οτι οταν μας κοβουν μαχαιρι κατι για το οποιο τρελαινομαστε, στεναχωριομαστε και θυμωνουμε με αυτον που μας το εκοψε γιατι δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε το λογο;
7. Θεωρεις οτι τωρα που το στεναχωρησες και το θυμωσες θα γινει λιγοτερο αγριο ή θα εξημερωθει πιο ευκολα;
8. Του εκοψες τα φτερα πιο πολυ για να μην εχεις θεματα με τη μαμα σου ή για την ασφαλεια του οντως; (θεωρω το πρωτο προσωπικα)
9. Σε 6 μηνες τα θεματα με τη μαμα σου και η ασφαλεια του δε θα ειναι λογος να τα ξανακοψεις;
Στις 9 παραπανω ερωτησεις δε χρειαζεται να απαντησεις δημοσια. Στη μονη ερωτηση που θα ηθελα απαντηση δημοσια ειναι η εξης:
Θα ξανακοψεις τα φτερα του μικρου οταν μεγαλωσουν;

----------


## rafa

> Κοίτα Ραφαήλ δεν ήταν καθόλου σωστό που το έκοψες τα  φτερά, και ειδικότερα που τα έκοψες μόνος σου... για φαντάσου να έκανες  ένα λάθος και να είχε ακατασχετη αιμορραγία!!!
> Λοιπόν, διάβασε εδώ ένα άρθρο που λεει για το κόψιμο των φτερών και τι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει στο πουλάκι... 
> http://www.joshuarescuefoundation.ne...ur-birds-wings


ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να συμβει και γιαυτο ημουν προσεκτικος.νομιζετε πως  πηρα τον παπαγαλο για να τον σκοτωσω.μαρμαριτα αν θεωρεις πως δεν εχει  νοημα να γραφεις απλως μην γραφεις δεν αναγκαζω κανενα και αν με  ανεχεστε οικτο και λυπηση δεν θελω απο κανενα.εγω νομιζα πως το φορουμ  ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον αλλα μαλλον ειναι για να κρινουμε ο  ενας τον αλλον ή καποιοι το χρησιμοποιουν ετσι.μαρμαριτα οι αλλοι με  ανεχονται επειδη θελουν να βοηθησουν τοτε δεν ονομαζετε ανεκτικοτητα  αλλα καλοαγαθια.εσυ επελεξες να μην στειλεις κατι γιατι πιθανον να μην  ηθελες μεγια σου και χαρα σου αλλα εμφανιζεσαι και με κρινεις αλλα δεν  μενεις εκκει αλλα προσπαθεις να πεισεις τους αλλους πως πρεπει να  κλεισει το θεμα κλειστε το να δω αν θα το ευχαριστηθητε και αν θα φυγει  ενα βαρος απο πανω σας.(δεν απευθυνομαι σε ολους φυσικα γιατι καποιοι με  εχουν βοηθησει πολυ και το αναγνωριζω)


> Λοιπον παμε παλι πιο ηρεμα και παρακαλω να  απαντησεις σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις. Αν οχι εδω τουλαχιστον απαντησε τις  στον εαυτο σου.
> 1. Αγαπας το πουλακι σου και θες να ειναι χαρουμενο;
> 2. Εχεις αποδεχτει οτι ειναι αγριο και μπορει να μην εξημερωθει;
> 3. Εχεις αποδεχτει οτι τα πουλακια η φυση τα εφτιαξε να πετουν και οχι να περπατουν απλα;
> 4. Συμφωνεις οτι το μικρο σου ειναι κι αυτο πουλακι και οχι σκυλακι ή γατακι που περπατανε απλα;
> 5. Συμφωνεις οτι στον μικρο σου αρεσε πολυ να πεταει;
> 6. Συμφωνεις οτι οταν μας κοβουν μαχαιρι κατι για το οποιο  τρελαινομαστε, στεναχωριομαστε και θυμωνουμε με αυτον που μας το εκοψε  γιατι δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε το λογο;
> 7. Θεωρεις οτι τωρα που το στεναχωρησες και το θυμωσες θα γινει λιγοτερο αγριο ή θα εξημερωθει πιο ευκολα;
> 8. Του εκοψες τα φτερα πιο πολυ για να μην εχεις θεματα με τη μαμα σου ή για την ασφαλεια του οντως; (θεωρω το πρωτο προσωπικα)
> ...


οχι δεν θα τα ξανακοψω γιατι ελπιζω πως θα εχει ηρεμισει

----------


## rafa

συγνωμη αν εγινα επιθετικος δεν το ηθελα...

----------


## Ariadni

> οχι δεν θα τα ξανακοψω γιατι ελπιζω πως θα εχει ηρεμισει


Εμεις σου εξηγησαμε το σκεπτικο μας. Θες να μας εξηγησεις το δικο σου; Πως θεωρεις οτι θα ηρεμησει; Θελω να καταλαβω πώς το εχεις στο μυαλο σου μηπως τελικα υπαρχει κι αλλη λυση!

----------


## rafa

> Εμεις σου εξηγησαμε το σκεπτικο μας. Θες να μας  εξηγησεις το δικο σου; Πως θεωρεις οτι θα ηρεμησει; Θελω να καταλαβω πώς  το εχεις στο μυαλο σου μηπως τελικα υπαρχει κι αλλη λυση!


αρχικα ενοω πως δεν θα ειναι αγριος με την σημασια μολις παω το χερι  μπυ να μην το δαγκωνει,μολις ανοιγω το κλουβι να μην πεταγετε εξω και  να πεταει σαν τρελο,οταν βαζω το χερι μου να ανεβαινει πραγμα που το  εκανε απο το παλια αλλα τωρα μολις βαλω το χερι μου για να ανεβει πεταει  και φευγει

----------


## Ariadni

Απ την απαντηση σου φαινεται ποσο πολυ του αρεσει να πεταει και συγκεκριμενα οτι του αρεσει πιο πολυ να πεταει απ το να ειναι πανω σου.. Τωρα που του στερησες κατι που αγαπαει θα σε πλησιασει πιο ευκολα;

----------


## jk21

> Νομιζω πως οντως εισαι λιγο υπερβολικη.ο παραλητος δεν θα ξαναπερπατησει ενω ο παπαγαλος θα πεταει παλι ελευθερος σε λιγους μηνεςk


δηλαδη ο παπαγαλος ξερει απο τωρα οτι η αναπηρια του ειναι προσωρινη (εστω και αν ειναι ) και δεν θα επηρεαστει ψυχολογικα; δεν ηξερα παπαγαλο με τοσο υψηλο IQ ....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> μαρμαριτα αν θεωρεις πως δεν εχει  νοημα να γραφεις απλως μην γραφεις δεν αναγκαζω κανενα και αν με  ανεχεστε οικτο και λυπηση δεν θελω απο κανενα.εγω νομιζα πως το φορουμ  ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον αλλα μαλλον ειναι για να κρινουμε ο  ενας τον αλλον ή καποιοι το χρησιμοποιουν ετσι.
> 
> εσυ επελεξες να μην στειλεις κατι γιατι πιθανον να μην  ηθελες μεγια σου και χαρα σου αλλα εμφανιζεσαι και με κρινεις αλλα δεν  μενεις εκκει αλλα προσπαθεις να πεισεις τους αλλους πως πρεπει να  κλεισει



Το ότι δε μιλάω σε κάθε θέμα δε σημαίνει ότι δε θέλω. Δεν κρύβω κάποιο φοβερό μυστικό που θα σε κάνει μάγο στην εξημέρωση στην εξημέρωση για να έχω άποψη μέχρι τώρα. 


Για το κόψιμο των φτερών έχω άποψη όμως και θα την πω. Και αν σου φαίνεται εσένα κατάκριση δικό σου θέμα.

Ούτε και προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν να μη σε συμβουλεύει. Απλή απορία εξέφρασα. Λες να είχε τόσο βάρος ο λόγος μου που να τους έπειθα κιόλας να μη σου μιλάνε? 
Βοήθεια είχες και έχεις άπλετη στο φόρουμ από τα μέλη.

Πουλιά =  φτερά. Και σταματάω εδώ καθώς το θέμα αφορά εξημέρωση και όχι κακοποίηση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από που έχει βγει αυτή η φήμη ότι όταν έχουν κομμένα φτερά είναι και πιο ήμεροι και δεν δαγκώνουν όταν βάζουμε το χέρι μπροστά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Την ανάγκη μας έχουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να μετακινηθούν διαφορετικά. Αν θέλεις να έχεις ένα ανάπηρο πλάσμα που έχει την ανάγκη σου αλλά κατά τα άλλα καμία εμπιστοσύνη στο άτομο σου, συγχαρητήρια το πέτυχες. Δεν μπορώ μετά από 66 σελίδες προσπαθειών να σε πείσουμε για το αντίθετο να ακούω αυτές τις δικαιολογίες που λες και στον ίδιο τον εαυτό σου δηλαδή. Πριν κάνεις κάτι τόσο δραστικό, ψάξε και ενημερώσου. Οι παπαγάλοι και όλα τα πτηνά, χρειάζονται το πέταγμα ως γυμναστική. Η φύση τους δημιουργεί έτσι ώστε να πετούν. Εμείς τώρα για ακόμα μία φορά παρεμβαίνουμε και κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας.  Οι καθημερινές πτήσεις βοηθούν ένα πτηνό να διατηρήσει ένα σωστό βάρος και να μην αναπτύξει ασθένειες.

----------


## erithacus

Ράφα, καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να είσαι πιτσιρίκος ηλικιακά και δυστυχώς μπορώ να σου δώσω ελαφρυντικά για αυτή  τη μ@@@ που έκανες...(είναι χοντράδα και ευτυχώς δεν πείθεται κανένας εδώ μέσα και με χαροποιεί αφάνταστα αυτό)...αλλά τώρα την έκανες την πατάτα και μέχρι την επόμενη πτερόρροια ζήσε Μάη μου να φάς τριφύλλι....
Σου εφιστώ την προσοχή στο εξής: Ο παππαγάλος σου εφόσον είχε μάθει να πετάει και να μετακινείται προς τα σημεία που θέλει αλλά ΚΑΙ να απομακρύνεται από τα σημεία που δε θέλει, κάθε φορά λοιπόν τώρα που θα τρομάζει ή θα θέλει να αποφύγει κάτι θα πέφτει άτσαλα άγαρμπα κάτω στο πάτωμα ή κουτουλώντας σε κάποιο έπιπλο θα σκάει σα καρπουζι κάτω...Δώσε πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή μη χτυπήσει θώρακα, καρίνα,φτερούγα λαιμό και "φύγει" ή μείνει μόνιμα με κάποιο κουσούρι....

----------


## Ariadni

> Ράφα, καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να είσαι πιτσιρίκος ηλικιακά και δυστυχώς μπορώ να σου δώσω ελαφρυντικά για αυτή  τη μ@@@ που έκανες...(είναι χοντράδα και ευτυχώς δεν πείθεται κανένας εδώ μέσα και με χαροποιεί αφάνταστα αυτό)...αλλά τώρα την έκανες την πατάτα και μέχρι την επόμενη πτερόρροια ζήσε Μάη μου να φάς τριφύλλι....
> Σου εφιστώ την προσοχή στο εξής: Ο παππαγάλος σου εφόσον είχε μάθει να πετάει και να μετακινείται προς τα σημεία που θέλει αλλά ΚΑΙ να απομακρύνεται από τα σημεία που δε θέλει, κάθε φορά λοιπόν τώρα που θα τρομάζει ή θα θέλει να αποφύγει κάτι θα πέφτει άτσαλα άγαρμπα κάτω στο πάτωμα ή κουτουλώντας σε κάποιο έπιπλο θα σκάει σα καρπουζι κάτω...Δώσε πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή μη χτυπήσει θώρακα, καρίνα,φτερούγα λαιμό και "φύγει" ή μείνει μόνιμα με κάποιο κουσούρι....


Εισαι πολυ ευγενικος και καλος αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχουν ελαφρυντικα.. Η ηλικια ναι παιζει ρολο αλλα για ενα ατομο που δεν τον εχει συμβουλευσει ποτε κανεις και εχει αγνοια. Το θεμα για το κοψιμο των φτερων εχει τεθει και στο παρελθον και τοτε πριν γινει το κακο και το ειχαμε αποτρεψει ευτυχως.. Αλλα οπως φαινεται οχι για πολυ.. 
Ραφαηλ πες με στριμμενη αλλα οπως τα χωνω στον εαυτο μου ετσι κανω και στους αλλους.. Βασικα οχι ημουν ιδιαιτερα ευγενικη εδω γιατι επιστρατευσα ολη μου την αυτοσυγκρατηση..
Προσπαθησα με οποιο τροπο υπαρχει να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι λαθος χειρισμος και δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω! Τωρα αφου το εκανες προσεξε ιδιαιτερα σε παρακαλω αυτα που σου ειπε ο erithacus να μην παθει χειροτερα το πουλι!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Δυστυχως τα ατομα νεαρης ηλικιας θεωρουν οτι το κατοικιδιο ειναι υποχειριο τους , μπορουν να το κανουν οτι θελουν και απαιτουν το ζωντανο να κανει οτι θελουν αυτοι.Δεν κατανοουν οτι ειναι ζωντανος οργανισμος και μιας και το αιχμαλωτισαμε οφειλουμε να το σεβομαστε και να το αφηνουμε να κανει οτι  θελει.Δεν ειναι ουτε λουτρινο ουτε τηλεκατευθηνομενο.Εχει πιο πολλα δικαιωματα παρα υποχρεωσεις.Οταν του κοβεις τα φτερα του στερεις το δικαιωμα να ειναι πουλι.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Διάβασα όλο το θέμα και θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω μια γνώμη και εγω αφού πρώτα αναφέρω οτι χρωστάω πάρα μα πάρα πολλά στο φόρουμ για οτι έχω μάθει σε σχέση με τα πουλιά και ας μην ειμαι πολυ ενεργό μέλος,ο Ραφαήλ ειναι ενα παιδί στην εφηβεία εχουμε περάσει όλοι απο εκεί και ένα  απο τα βασικά προβλήματα θέματα αυτής τις ηλικίας ειναι η ανυπομονησία και η αμφισβήτηση για οτι μας λένε οι υπολοιποι,εκανε του  κεφαλιού του  συνέχεια εδω και πολυ καιρό και έκανε τη σχέση με τον παπαγάλο του χάλια τωρα έκανε και το λάθος να κόψει τα φτερά,οπως ειπωθηκε και πιο πάνω Ραφαηλ έκανες μ@@@@α,αλλα νομίζω οτι αν συνεχίσουμε να του την λέμε ολοι μαζι θα κάνουμε και εμείς μια μ@@@@@α μεγαλύτερη
*Θα διώξουμε άθελα μας τον Ραφαήλ απο αυτη την όμορφη και γεμάτη γνώσεις παρέα* 
Και νομίζω οτι ειναι κατι που κανείς μας δεν θέλει και σίγουρα δεν θα βοηθήσει σε τιποτα,ζηταω συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση αλλα ένιωσα οτι η μεγάλη αγαπη που εχουν ορισμένα παιδιά στα πτηνα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα έκανε κακο αντί για καλο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη δε νομίζω να είναι σκοπός κανενός να διώξει τον Ραφαήλ , απλά τώρα και σε 66 σελίδες άρα 658 ποστ του εξηγούμε κάποια πράγματα που άλλα τα αμφισβητεί , άλλα τα αγνοεί με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει κάνει και πολλά σωστά πράγματα . 
Τέλος πάντων σε ήρεμο τόνο έχω να πω Ραφαήλ πως είχα πιστέψει πως όλα πήγαιναν καλά και πως την παλιά σου αντιμετώπιση στο θέμα της εξημέρωσης το είχες προσπεράσει . Έκανα λάθος και με στεναχώρησες .  :: Ας είναι όμως . 
Να πω πως μου φάνηκε παράξενο το ότι ο παπαγάλος ξαφνικά έβγαινε όλο ωραία και καλά , θα το πω .... να πω πως για να έχεις παπαγάλο εσύ και η οικογένεια σου πρέπει να κάνετε κάποιες υποχωρήσεις , θα το πω . 
Ο παπαγάλος θέλει να πετάει στο σπίτι , αν δε θέλετε να κράζει , δεν θέλετε να πετάει , δεν θέλετε να βγάζει χνούδια κτλ. μην έχετε παπαγάλο .... έχε μόνο το καναρίνι και όλα καλά . 
Έκοψες τα φτερά και θα ξαναβγούν με την νέα πτεροροια ! Μπράβο για ένα χρόνο ο παπαγάλος θα σαλτάρει και ένας θεός ξέρει αν χτυπήσει και πουθενά επειδή τον ήθελες γατάκι !  :: 

Τα πουλιά πετάνε , τα ψάρια κολυμπούν και τα περισσότερα θηλαστικά περπατάνε . 

Κόβεις φτερά σε πουλί = δεν πετάει , άρα το ψάρι δεν κολυμπάει = έκοψες ουρά και πτερύγια , άρα τα θηλαστικά δεν περπατάνε = τα ακροτηρίασες  . 

Ο παπαγάλος δάγκωνε και δεν καθόταν για χάδια κτλ. γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τον είχες εξημερώσει !!! Τον καταδίκαζες και ζόριζες να κάνει κάποια πράγματα . 
Είχε μάθει μόνο να πετάει έξω στο κλουβί ! 

Ας τον είχες στο δωμάτιο σου όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά !

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο , όπως είπα περίμενα πως είχες μάθει 5-10 πράγματα αλλά μάλλον δεεεεεεν .......... 

Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κάνεις και εύχομαι γερή καρδιά και καλή τύχη στο πουλάκι !  :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη κανείς δεν επιθυμεί να διώξει το Ραφαήλ από το φόρουμ, παρόλα αυτά αυτή η υπόθεση έχει μήνες ιστορίας πίσω και συμβουλών. Η συζήτηση για το κόψιμο των φτερών είχε ξαναγίνει και στο παρελθόν. Συμφωνώ πως η ανυπομονησία είναι χαρακτηριστικό της εφηβείας, αλλά και εμάς κάποιος μας "τα έχωσε" όταν κάναμε βλακείες και μάθαμε, αλλιώς αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό θα παραμείνει και στην ενήλικη ζωή, όχι του Ραφαήλ, γενικά. 

Όμως θα ακούσω τη συμβουλή σου και θα μείνω σε ένα ίσως πιο σημαντικό ερώτημα τώρα που η πράξη έγινε. Ραφαήλ, πως ήξερες πως να κόψεις σωστά τα φτερά ώστε να διατηρηθεί η αεροδυναμική τους και να μπορεί να προσγειώνεται και να απογειώνεται χωρίς πρόβλημα; Ποιον οδηγό ακολούθησες για το ποιο φτερό να κόψεις και πόσο να το κόψεις; Δείξε μας μία φωτογραφία με τον παπαγάλο αν θέλεις να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Μπία

Το όλο θέμα με σοκάρισε αλλά θα δώσω ελαφρυντικά στον Ραφαήλ.Πολλά παιδιά δεν έχουν υπομονή και προβαίνουν σε ενέργειες που αργότερα θα ντρέπονται και θα λυπούνται.Είναι παιδί και αυτή η ιστορία θα χαραχτεί ανεξίτηλα στην ψυχή του.Πιστεύω πως από δω και μπρος θα σκέφτεται πιο πολύ πριν κάνει κάτι που μπορεί να μην επιδέχεται επιδιόρθωση.
Φρόντισε παιδί μου να φέρεσαι με σεβασμό από δω και στο εξής στο πουλάκι σου,να το αφήσεις να ηρεμήσει αλλά να θυμάσαι πως δεν θα εξημερωθεί.Θα σε φοβάται και θα κρατά αποστάσεις,αν γίνει αυτό φρόντισε μόνο να μην το τιμωρήσεις .

----------


## greenalex1996

> Δυστυχως τα ατομα νεαρης ηλικιας θεωρουν οτι το κατοικιδιο ειναι υποχειριο τους , μπορουν να το κανουν οτι θελουν και απαιτουν το ζωντανο να κανει οτι θελουν αυτοι.Δεν κατανοουν οτι ειναι ζωντανος οργανισμος και μιας και το αιχμαλωτισαμε οφειλουμε να το σεβομαστε και να το αφηνουμε να κανει οτι  θελει.Δεν ειναι ουτε λουτρινο ουτε τηλεκατευθηνομενο.Εχει πιο πολλα δικαιωματα παρα υποχρεωσεις.Οταν του κοβεις τα φτερα του στερεις το δικαιωμα να ειναι πουλι.


*"Δυστυχως τα ατομα νεαρης ηλικιας θεωρουν οτι το κατοικιδιο ειναι υποχειριο τους"*  Με ολο τον σεβασμο αλλα αυτο που λετε ειναι χειροτερο απο το να κοψει κανεις τα φτερα σε παπαγαλο.... δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο η ηλικια.. δεν ειναι ντε και 15χρονος....  ειναι θεμα σεβασμου και ευθυνης... 

(διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες... δεν ειχα σκοπο να συμμετασχω... αλλα σε αυτο δεν αντεξα)xD

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξανδρε ο Ραφαήλ είναι μικρός σε ηλικία. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι κάτω των 15 ετών (Ραφαήλ διόρθωσε με αν λέω λάθος). Επομένως αυτό που είπε η Γωγώ ισχύει στην περίπτωση του. Εγώ δεν το θεωρώ ελαφρυντικό, αλλά ισχύει παρόλα αυτά.

----------


## greenalex1996

ακομα και ο ραφαηλ να ειναι.... η γωγω εβαλε ολους τους νεαρους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι... 
πληροφοριακα γωγω να ξες οτι μπορει καποιος στα 20 του να προσεχει καλυτερα παπαγαλο απο σενα π εισαι 30 ( λεω εγω τωρα στην τυχη μια ηλικια)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία! Υπάρχουν έφηβοι με μεγάλο αίσθημα ευθύνης, όπως υπάρχουν και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι πολύ ανώριμοι. Είναι στον άνθρωπο αυτό! Απλά η Γωγώ νομίζω είπε μία γενικότερη άποψη. 

Ας μην βγαίνουμε όμως άλλο off topic, συμφωνώ πως η ηλικία είναι δευτερεύουσα. Πρώτο ρόλο έχει ο σεβασμός στα δικαιώματα του ζώου.  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Νομιζω πως τα ειπαμε ολα... Ο,τι ηταν να ειπωθει ειπωθηκε με καθε τροπο, καλο και κακο. 
Μερες που ειναι ας μην τον μαυρισουμε αλλο.. Θελω να πιστευω οτι ο Ραφαηλ πηρε το μαθημα του και απο δω και στο εξης θα ρωταει πριν κανει κατι τοσο σοβαρο και θα ακουει προσεκτικα τι του λενε..
Μιας και τα φτερα δε γινεται να τα επιστρεψουμε ας προσπαθησουμε να βοηθησουμε το πουλακι να ειναι οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα. 
Ραφαηλ αν μπορεις βαλε μια φωτογραφια να δουν οσοι γνωριζουν αν ειναι ολα ενταξει ή αν θα υπαρξει προβλημα για να το προλαβουμε και να μην ταλαιπωρηθει αλλο το καημενο.
Επισης θα σου ξαναπω να τον προσεχεις 100 φορες περισσοτερο για τους λογους που αναφερθηκαν!
Το πουλακι δεν ξερω αν θα εξημερωθει ποτε αλλα ευχομαι η υπολοιπη ζωη του να ειναι πιο ηρεμη και ομορφη.. Περιμενουμε φωτο!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Δεν τους βαζω ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι,αλλα λογω που εχω και εγω παιδια ,βλεπω οτι δεν εχουν σεβασμο στα κατοικιδια και υπομονη.Τα θελουν ολα δικα τους και τα θελουν τωρα.Σιγουρα μπορει ενας 20χρονος να φροντισει το κατοικιδιο του καλυτερα απο εμενα αλλα ο Ραφαηλ δεν ειναι 20χρονος ,ειναι παιδι.Αυτο που ειπα στο Ραφαηλ το λεω και στα δικα μου παιδια.Και εμενα μου ζητησαν να του κοψουμε τα φτερα για να τον βγαζουν βολτα γιατι υπαρχουν τετοια βιντεο στο internet με πουλια που τα περνουν στην καφετερια,που τα βγαζουν στο μπαλκονι κτλ. και τα παιδια ενθουσιαζονται. Ραφαηλ ,να φερεσαι στο πουλακι σαν να ειναι ο καλυτερος σου φιλος και να το αφηνεις να κανει αυτο που του αρεσει. Μονο ετσι θα χτισεις μια ωραια σχεση μαζι του.Η πιεση φερνει τα ακριβως αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.Να σεβεσαι τα δικαιωματα του ,να μην το πιεζεις, να του δινεις αγαπη και σιγουρα θα λαβεις αγαπη.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Γιάννη δε νομίζω να είναι σκοπός κανενός να διώξει τον Ραφαήλ ,





> Γιάννη κανείς δεν επιθυμεί να διώξει το Ραφαήλ από το φόρουμ


Αν πίστευα οτι ο σκοπός και η επιθυμια καποιον εδω μεσα ηταν  να διώξουν απο το φόρουμ ενα παιδι που έκανε ενα λάθος οσο μεγάλο και να ήταν δεν θα ημουν μέλος σε αυτο το φορουμ,φόβο εξέφρασα οτι ίσως αυτό συμβεί άθελα μας,αν δεν το διατύπωσα σωστα ζήτω συγνώμη................

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ξέρω πως εξέφρασες το φόβο σου, απλά οφείλω να το εξηγήσω και σε εσένα και στα άλλα μέλη ποια είναι η πρόθεση μας!  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Συμφωνα με


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ όταν τα έκοβες και το πουλάκι κουνιόταν να φύγει πως ένιωθες ; 
Πάντα είχα απορία πως νιώθουν όσοι το κάνουν !  :Confused0006:

----------


## rafa

> Ραφαήλ όταν τα έκοβες και το πουλάκι κουνιόταν να φύγει πως ένιωθες ; 
> Πάντα είχα απορία πως νιώθουν όσοι το κάνουν !


Θα προτιμούσα μαριε να μην απαντήσω....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Προτίμησες όμως να τα κόψεις !  :Confused0006: 
Τέλος πάντων , ας είναι ..... 

Πως είναι πλέον η συμπεριφορά του ; Τρώει , πίνει , κράζει όπως πριν ; 
Τώρα που δεν μπορεί να πετάξει από το κλουβί , να υποθέσω περπατάει και σκαρφαλώνει για να έρθει ή τον μεταφέρεις με το χέρι ;

----------


## rafa

Κανονικα ολα...στο κλουβι ερχεται στην πορτα και τον μεταφερω με το χερι μου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραία ! 

Θα ήθελες να μας τον δείξεις τον γλυκούλη ;

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

@Rafa έπρεπει να κόψεις από τον 4ο οδηγό και πέρα *(δηλαδή τον 5ο 6ο,7ο) αν είναι να μάθεις κάτι από αυτό θα μπορούσες όταν δε θέλεις ένα πτηνό να πετάει, απλά να το "βαρύνεις"...Πετάει μέν αλλά το αποφεύγει να πετάξει γιατί δυσκολεύεται...Δηλαδή σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έφερνε κύκλους γύρω από το σπίτι και όπου και αν καθόταν θα σε άφηνε να το πιάσεις γιατί κάθε του απόπειρα πτήσης θα ήταν πολύ πιο κουραστική για το πουλί...
Δεν παρακολοθούσα δυστυχώς το θέμα σ αλλά είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο ένα τοσο βάρβαρο κόψιμο...Για να καταλάβεις όταν καρναρίζεται/στην περόροιά του κοινώς, όταν έχουν πέσει αυτοί οι πρωτοι "οδηγοί" και ειδικά οι πρώτοι δύο εγώ είμαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα μη πάει κάτι στραβά....Γνώμη μου είναι να μην ξαναπειράξεις ποτέ αυτούς τους οδηγούς ξανά...Αλλά από την άλλη πρέπει να "λερωθείς" και εσυ για να μάθεις μάλλον  :sad:

----------


## rafa

τα φτερα δεν θα ξανακοψω erithacus

----------


## rafa

Το κλουβι το εβαψα χθες και τον παπαγαλο θα τον βαλω σημερα το απογευμα ωστε να εχει ξεμυρισει επειδη η μπογια με βαση το νερο δεν επιανε και εβαλα μπογια ιδικη για μεταλα και μυριζει λιγο.εχω αλλο ενα προβλημα ..επεσε η ποτιστρα και εσπασε λιγο επανω και μολις βαλεις νερο τρεχει(οχι απο τγν τρυπα) ετσι εβαλα πολυαστερα ,ελπιζω να μην του κανει κακο μεχρι την δευτερα τριτη που θα παω να αγορασω καινουρια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χρόνια πολλά Ραφαήλ, δεν ξέρω αν έχει πρόβλημα με τον πολυεστέρα αλλά εγώ θα σου έλεγα κάλου κακού να του βάλεις νερό σε ενα μπολάκι μέχρι να πάρεις καινούργια

----------


## rafa

> Χρόνια πολλά Ραφαήλ, δεν ξέρω αν έχει πρόβλημα με τον πολυεστέρα αλλά εγώ θα σου έλεγα κάλου κακού να του βάλεις νερό σε ενα μπολάκι μέχρι να πάρεις καινούργια


απο οτι διαβασα πολυεστερα βαζουνε στα ενυδρια και δεν ειναι επιβλαβες για τα ψαρια αν εχει στεγνωσει οποτε υποθετω πως ειναι οκ

----------


## rafa

Μιας και ειχε καλο καιρο  σημερα τον εβγαλα βολτα στην παραλια.αφου πρωτα ειχαμε παει βολτα με το ποδηλατο(τον ειχα μεσα στην ζακετα μου,εβγαζε το κεφαλι του εξω με το που επιταχινα)τον πηρα και καθησαμε σε ενα βραχακι και καναμε ηλιοθεραπεια....




Μια selfie


με θέα

----------


## rafa

Εφτιαξα ενα παιχνιδακι και το διασκεδαζει κατω απο τις κουβερτες...

Και πρωινες 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Confused0053: 

Καλέεεεε αυτό είναι τεράστιο παιγνίδι !!  Ο παράδεισος του ! 
Μπράβο !
Αν πάει όμως ψηλά ψηλά θα φτάνεις να τον κατεβάσεις ; 


υ.γ. Απέφευγε να βάζεις φλας όταν τον φωτογραφίζεις

----------


## rafa

Δεν προοδιζοταν για παπαγαλο (αλλα μιας και το ειδα ειπα πως ειναι οτι πρεπει)και οχι φτιαγμενο απο εμενα φυσικα.ο πατερας μου το εχει φτιαξει γιατι ολη την ωρα φτιαχνει ξυλινα παιχνιδια.η σκαλα ειναι φτιαγμενη για παιδακια που βοηθάει ο πατερας μου γιατι ειναι Εργοθεραπευτης.ετσι και φτασει ψιλα απο την αλλη μερια εχει μονοζυγο και θα τον πιασω..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

@rafa, συγχώρεσέ με αλλά τσουβάλιασες τον παπαγάλο ση ζακέτα και πήρες το ποδήλατο και τον πήγες παραλία? Αν δεν ανέβαζες φοτος θα νόμιζα πως κάνεις πλάκα....Υποψιάζομαι πως θέλεις σκύλο...Συμβουλή μου και πρόταση είναι να πάρεις ένα σκυλάκο είναι καταπλητικά και πανέμορφα ζώα και μονο με αυτό το τρόπο θα βρεί "γαλήνη" ο παπαγάλος σου...

----------


## rafa

> @rafa, συγχώρεσέ με αλλά τσουβάλιασες τον παπαγάλο ση ζακέτα και πήρες το ποδήλατο και τον πήγες παραλία? Αν δεν ανέβαζες φοτος θα νόμιζα πως κάνεις πλάκα....Υποψιάζομαι πως θέλεις σκύλο...Συμβουλή μου και πρόταση είναι να πάρεις ένα σκυλάκο είναι καταπλητικά και πανέμορφα ζώα και μονο με αυτό το τρόπο θα βρεί "γαλήνη" ο παπαγάλος σου...


Πρωτον εχω σκυλο...δευτερο οχι μονο ο ιδιος ηθελε να μπει στην ζακετα(δεν ειμαι ψυχασθενης για να το σκεφτω...) αλλα παιζει κιολας με τα κορδονια της μπλουζας ολη την ωρα(απο εκει μου ηρθε η ιδεα να του φτιαξω το παιχνιδι της εικονας).βολτα πηγαίναμε πριν το κοψιμο με τον ιδιο τροπο αλλα και με το harness..εκτος οτι του αρεσει να ειναι μεσα στην ζακετα ειναι και μια προστασια γιατι γυρω γυρω στην γειτονεια ειναι γεματο γατες...ειναι απιστευτο και ομως αληθειο του αρεσει μεσα στην ζακετα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλημερα Ραφαηλ και Χρόνια πολλά.
Πολυ λυπηθηκα για τα φτερακια που εκοψες.
*Κρίμα..
*



> @rafa, συγχώρεσέ με αλλά τσουβάλιασες τον παπαγάλο ση ζακέτα και πήρες το ποδήλατο και τον πήγες παραλία? Αν δεν ανέβαζες φοτος θα νόμιζα πως κάνεις πλάκα....Υποψιάζομαι πως θέλεις σκύλο...Συμβουλή μου και πρόταση είναι να πάρεις ένα σκυλάκο είναι καταπλητικά και πανέμορφα ζώα και μονο με αυτό το τρόπο θα βρεί "γαλήνη" ο παπαγάλος σου...


Ραφαηλ,πολύ σωστα σου τα λεει ο φιλος απο πανω.
Μπορει η συμπεριφορα των παπαγαλων μας κ η αγαπη που μας δειχνουν να ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια...
Υπαρχουν στιγμες που,πχ οταν ερχονται κ μας βρισκουν(εμενα ας πουμε δεν με αφηνει ουτε να ξυριστω,ουτε τα δοντια μου να πλυνω,θελει να ειναι συνεχεια μαζι μου),μας κανουν να λεμε:

*Ειναι σκυλος    αλλά δεν ειναι σκυλος.*

Σεβασου λοιπον το φιλαρακι σου οπως του αξιζει.

Δεν ειναι νεο,οτι στα παπαγαλακια αρεσει να χωνονται μεσα στα ρουχα μας,αλλά αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τα κουβαλαμε μεσα στα ρουχα μας οπου παμε..
Αυτά,γεια χαρα και χαιρετισματα στον ομορφο Μολυβο που ημουν εκει τον Μαιο. :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Ποτίστρα του άλλαξες?

----------


## rafa

Ποτιστρα του παραγγειλα απο το internet στυλ μπολακι ανοξοιδωτο οποτε πιστευω μεχρι την πεμπτη να εχει ερθει...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Βάλτου ένα μπολάκι με νερό και αφαίρεσε την παλιά μην πάθει τίποτα και τρέχεις.. ::

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ δε νομιζω οτι το θεμα ηταν η ζακετα αλλα η βολτα.. Θα μπορουσε να γινει το οτιδηποτε και να χτυπησει.. Ειδικα τωρα που δεν εχει τα φτερα του να πεταξει και να προστατευθει.. Θα μου πεις σιγουρα οτι τον ειχες απο κοντα και θα σου οτι μπορει να γινοταν ακομη και το δευτερολεπτο που τραβουσες τη φωτογραφια! Δεν μπορουμε να τα προβλεψουμε ολα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δε θα παθουν τιποτα γι αυτο ειναι καλυτερα ειδικα μεχρι να βγουν τα φτερα να μενει στην ασφαλεια του σπιτιου..

----------


## rafa

παιδια επιστρεφω  μιας και δεν τιθεται το θεμα εξημερωσης γιατι απο οτι φαινεται εγω δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο για να τον εξημερωσω.απο εχθες ειναι πολυ επιθετικος μονο που πλεισιαζω το χερι μου επιτηθεται και τρεχει για να με δαγκωσει.ουτοσιαλλος δεν ειναι οτι θελω να τον βγαλω εξω αλλα δεν μπορω να του αλλαξω φαγητο.μαλλον δημιουργιθηκαν ψυχολογικα απο το κοψιμο των φτερων δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω.αλλα γιατι χθες ενω εχει περασει μιαμιση εβδομαδα.σκεφτομαι για ανταλαγη μηπως και τον παρει καποιος που να μπορεσει να τον ημερεψει.αλλα ποιος θα ανταλαψει τον παπαγαλο του με ενα αλλο με κομμενα φτερα,χωρις δαχτυλιδι,χωρις να ξερω το φυλο του,χωρις να ξερω την ακριβη ηλικια του....ποσο μαλλον στην μυτιληνη....θα προσπαθησω να μην τον πιεσω ξανα και ετσι αποφασισα να μην τον ξαναβγαλω απο το κλουβι...



ξερω πως παλι θα ακουσω αρνητικα σχολια γιαυτο που εκανα και το εχω μετανιωσει αλλα σας παρακαλω ασ περιοριστουμε στο τι μπορω να κανω οχι στο τι εκανα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο κάποιος θα κάνει ανταλλαγή μιας και ρινγκνεκ ελάχιστα άτομα έχουν στο φόρουμ. Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις για το καλό του παπαγάλου είναι μία αγγελία χαρίσματος και ίσως κάποιος που θέλει να βοηθήσει το πουλάκι να το δεχτεί στο σπίτι του. Τα κομμένα φτερά δεν είναι αιτία για να μην υιοθετηθεί, η απόσταση μόνο ίσως δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα. 

Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι να αποκτήσεις εσύ ήμερο παπαγάλο μέσω της ανταλλαγής, αλλά να αποκτήσει εκείνος ένα σπίτι που θα τον βοηθήσει να επανέλθει. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν είσαι έτοιμος ακόμα για παπαγάλο. Τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει, καλώς ή κακώς, το αποδεικνύουν. Είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα και δεν έχεις την ωριμότητα να κατανοήσεις τις πραγματικές ανάγκες αλλά και τα πραγματικά δικαιώματα αυτών των πτηνών. Κανένα δεν θα είναι όπως ακριβώς το θέλουμε εμείς, όσο εξημερωμένο και να είναι. Μείνε με το καναρινάκι σου και ασχολήσου και ίσως στο μέλλον να αποκτήσεις την ικανότητα να έχεις παπαγάλο.

----------


## xrisam

Ραφαηλ Χρόνια Πολλά!!

Πόσα είπαμε και πόσα ξαναείπαμε....δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να πω. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι το πουλί δεν φταίει σε τίποτα.

Επέλεξες ένα απαιτητικό είδος παπαγάλου που και ενήλικας θα δύσκολευόταν να τον εξημερώσει. 

Εγω θα σου έλεγα να μην πάρεις προς το παρόν παπαγάλο γιατι σίγουρα δεν είσαι έτοιμος όπως ορθά σου είπε η Κωνσταντίνα.

Οτί και αν κάνεις στην συνέχεια πράξε με σκέψη, υπολόγισε το χρόνο, τα μαθήματά σου, τα οικονομικά σου και την ανεκτικότητα της οικογένεια σου.

----------


## stefos

Συγνώμη παιδιά μια ερώτηση , αυτό προέκυψε (η συμπεριφορα) απο το κόψιμο των φτερών??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στέφανε αυτή η ξαφνική επιθετικότητα που περιγράφει ο Ραφαήλ ναι πιθανότατα προέκυψε από το κόψιμο. Όπως τα περισσότερα ζώα, έτσι και οι παπαγάλοι όταν φοβούνται μια κατάσταση το πρώτο τους ένστικτο είναι να φύγουν μακρυά, αν δεν τα καταφέρουν τότε προσπαθούν να αμυνθούν. Ο Ραφαήλ κόβοντας τα φτερά στέρησε από το πτηνό την ικανότητα να απομακρυνθεί από κάτι που του προκαλεί στρες. Επομένως και ο παπαγάλος δείχνει τη δυσαρέσκεια του με επιθετικότητα πλέον.

----------


## rafa

> Ραφαήλ δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο κάποιος θα κάνει  ανταλλαγή μιας και ρινγκνεκ ελάχιστα άτομα έχουν στο φόρουμ. Αυτό που θα  μπορούσες να κάνεις για το καλό του παπαγάλου είναι μία αγγελία  χαρίσματος και ίσως κάποιος που θέλει να βοηθήσει το πουλάκι να το  δεχτεί στο σπίτι του. Τα κομμένα φτερά δεν είναι αιτία για να μην  υιοθετηθεί, η απόσταση μόνο ίσως δυσκολέψει τα πράγματα. 
> 
> Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι να αποκτήσεις εσύ ήμερο παπαγάλο μέσω της  ανταλλαγής, αλλά να αποκτήσει εκείνος ένα σπίτι που θα τον βοηθήσει να  επανέλθει. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν είσαι έτοιμος ακόμα για  παπαγάλο. Τα λάθη που έχεις κάνει, καλώς ή κακώς, το αποδεικνύουν. Είσαι  πολύ μικρός ακόμα και δεν έχεις την ωριμότητα να κατανοήσεις τις  πραγματικές ανάγκες αλλά και τα πραγματικά δικαιώματα αυτών των πτηνών.  Κανένα δεν θα είναι όπως ακριβώς το θέλουμε εμείς, όσο εξημερωμένο και  να είναι. Μείνε με το καναρινάκι σου και ασχολήσου και ίσως στο μέλλον  να αποκτήσεις την ικανότητα να έχεις παπαγάλο.


δεν ειπα οτι ανταλαγη θα γινει αποκλειστικα με ρινγκνεκ.ισως ηταν  λαθος  απο μερος μου η επιλογη αυτης της ρατσας και λαθος του πετσοπα το  υπολοιπο  μεριδιο (αρχιζω να αμφιβαλλω κατα ποσο το πουλακι εχει  γεννηθει σε αιχμαλωσια).συμφωνω στο οτι δεν *ημουν* ωριμος  για παπαγαλο.ισως με σωστη ενημερωση και μετα απο πολυ σκεψη να μπορεσω  να αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλο στο κοντινο μελλον.Ο μερλιν θα μεινει στο  κλουβι του και αν δεν τιθεται θεμα εξημερωσης (στον μελλοντικο του  ιδιοκτιτη)ποιο το νοημα να τον δωσω.επισης μου επιτιθεται οταν ειναι στο κλουβι οποτε εχει που να παει.....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μεχρι να το δωσεις. αστο μεσα στο κλουβι. αν σου επιτίθεται οταν πας να του βαλεις φαγητο, δεν θα του το αφηνεις το φαγητο, αλλα θα το παιρνεις. αστον να πεινασει.
το κλουβι του θα το πλησιαζεις μονο οταν ειναι να του δωσεις φαγητο, μονο τοτε. στο δοχειο θα εχεις μονο μια μικρη ποσοτητα φαγητου.
αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μην βαζεις χερι μεσα στο κλουβι, ειναι καλυτερα. προσπαθησε να μην τον κοιτας κατευθειαν, αλλα με την ακρη του ματιου σου, οταν τον πλησιαζεις.
μην περιμενεις αμεσα αποτελεσματα.

αυτο θα εκανα εγω. δεν το εχω κανει σε δικο μου παπαγαλο. απλα ειπα μια σκεψη μου.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χάρισε το πουλάκι. Σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποιος. Και πάρε καλύτερα μια γάτα.

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ αυτη η ψυχουλα τι εχει περασει... Ελπιζω να βρει το καταλληλο γι αυτο σπιτικο το συντομοτερο! Ραφαηλ ισως στο μελλον να εισαι πιο ετοιμος.. Ασε το να ηρεμησει..

----------


## xrisam

> .... αστον να πεινασει.......


Αρκετά έχει περάσει, φτερά κομμένα, στρες και ολα τα υπόλοιπα... μην πεινάσει κιόλας το κακόμοιρο.

----------


## rafa

μου ηρθε μια βλασια για την επιθετικοτητα .μηπως εχει γινει κτητικος με  το κλουβι του γιατι οταν ειναι εξω δεν με δαγκωνει.το πουλακι θα μεινει  στο κλουβι τωρα θα δω πως θα παει και θα πραξω αναλογα και αν χρειαστει  θα τον δωσω...

----------


## rafa

> Χάρισε το πουλάκι. Σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποιος. Και πάρε καλύτερα μια γάτα.


εχω ηδη 8 γατες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Αρκετά έχει περάσει, φτερά κομμένα, στρες και ολα τα υπόλοιπα... μην πεινάσει κιόλας το κακόμοιρο.


δεν ειπα να το αφησει μερες νηστικο. την ποσοτητα που πρεπει να τρωει την ημερα, θα την μοιραζει σε ποιο πολλα μερη.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> μου ηρθε μια βλασια για την επιθετικοτητα .μηπως εχει γινει κτητικος με  το κλουβι του γιατι οταν ειναι εξω δεν με δαγκωνει.το πουλακι θα μεινει  στο κλουβι τωρα θα δω πως θα παει και θα πραξω αναλογα και αν χρειαστει  θα τον δωσω...


τραβα αν μπορεις κανενα βιντεακι να δουμε τι ακριβως κανει οταν ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι και οταν ειναι εξω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

> δεν ειπα οτι ανταλαγη θα γινει αποκλειστικα με ρινγκνεκ.ισως ηταν  λαθος  απο μερος μου η επιλογη αυτης της ρατσας και λαθος του πετσοπα το  υπολοιπο  μεριδιο (αρχιζω να αμφιβαλλω κατα ποσο το πουλακι εχει  γεννηθει σε αιχμαλωσια).συμφωνω στο οτι δεν *ημουν* ωριμος  για παπαγαλο.ισως με σωστη ενημερωση και μετα απο πολυ σκεψη να μπορεσω  να αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλο στο κοντινο μελλον.Ο μερλιν θα μεινει στο  κλουβι του και αν δεν τιθεται θεμα εξημερωσης (στον μελλοντικο του  ιδιοκτιτη)ποιο το νοημα να τον δωσω.επισης μου επιτιθεται οταν ειναι στο κλουβι οποτε εχει που να παει.....


Ας τα πάρουμε ένα ένα. 1) Λάθος του πετσοπά δεν ήταν γιατί αυτή τη δουλειά τους κάνουν και το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι τα έσοδα. Είναι δική μας ευθύνη να ενημερωθούμε και να διαβάσουμε πριν αγοράσουμε ένα πτηνό. Μέσα στην ανάγνωση λοιπόν θα διάβαζες και κάπου πως δεν παίρνουμε από μαγαζιά αλλά προτιμούμε εκτροφείς. 
2) Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω με τον παρελθοντικό χρόνο. Από τη στιγμή που κάνεις ακόμη βεβιασμένες κινήσεις που καταλήγουν να ταλαιπωρούν το πουλάκι, δεν είσαι ώριμος για παπαγάλο ακόμα. Τη σωστή ενημέρωση την είχες και θα την έχεις και από εμάς και από όπου αλλού εσύ επιθυμείς. 
3) Θα τον δώσεις γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα αυτή τη στιγμή να τον αναλάβεις Ραφαήλ. Δεν αξίζει να ταλαιπωρείται άλλο το πτηνό. Επίσης από το μήνυμα μου δεν ξέρω που συμπέρανες πως δεν τίθεται θέμα εξημέρωσης από τους άλλους που θα το πάρουν. Αν ξεπεράσει τα ψυχολογικά που δημιουργήθηκαν από το κόψιμο των φτερών και την πίεση, μια χαρά μπορεί να ηρεμήσει. Απλά θέλει χρόνο και υπομονή που εσύ επανειλλημένως δείχνεις πως δεν έχεις. 
4) Το ότι περπατάει από δω και από εκεί δεν σημαίνει πως θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να σου ξεφύγει. Λες δεν θέλεις να συζητάμε τα λάθη σου αλλά μόνος σου μας κάνεις να τα συζητάμε γιατί στο μυαλό σου τα έχεις λάθος. Τα πουλιά είναι φτιαγμένα για να πετάνε. Όταν τους κόβουμε τα φτερά είναι μερικώς ανάπηρα γιατί χάνουν μία ικανότητα με την οποία έχουν γεννηθεί. Τα πουλιά το καταλαβαίνουν γιατί δεν είναι χαζά. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βγάλουν πάλι φτερά. Αποκτούν ψυχολογικά και γίνονται επιθετικά. Δεν έχει σημασία που περπατάει. Να πετάξει για να φύγει θέλει. Εγώ ας πούμε όταν βάζω κάποιο αντικείμενο μέσα στο κλουβί που ίσως τα τρομάξει πχ ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι, η αντίδραση τους είναι να πετάξουν και να πιαστούν στα κάγκελα. Όχι απλά να περπατήσουν πιο πέρα  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ωχ, εχω χασει επεισοδια!!! Ειχα πολυ καιρο να δω το θεμα και δεν πηρα τι επαιξε!!! Χαμος!!!

Βασικα νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο να τον χαρισεις καπου παρα να τον ανταλλαξεις. Περα απο τα λαθη που εκανες νομιζω δεν εχεις και την υπομονη να αντιμετωπισεις τις ιδιαιτεροτητες του καθε πουλιου αλλα και τα ιδια τα λαθη που μπορει να κανεις εσυ (ολοι μπορει να κανουμε λαθη). Επισης καλο ειναι να μην προσπαθουμε να βαζουμε τα πουλια και γενικοτερα οποιοδηποτε ζωο (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ανθρωπου!) σε καλουπια που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας. Το καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο και εχουμε περισσοτερα να μαθουμε εμεις απο αυτα παρα εμεις σε κεινα. Ισως σε καποια αλλη φαση να μπορεσεις να διαχειριστεις καλυτερα και πιο ωριμα το θεμα. 

Σε καραβι βαζουν πουλια; Βεβαια ειναι και πολλες ωρες ταξιδι απο Μυτιληνη. Το πιο κοντινο λιμανι ειναι η Καβαλα. Η φιλη μου ειναι εκει. Αμα χρειαστεις μου λες να την αγγαρεψω

----------


## rafa

Εξω απο το κλουβι

Μεσα στο κλουβι αυριο..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ραφαηλ, τον χαιδευεις αλλα αυτος τσιτωνει, δεν το απολαμβανει. Αν το κανεις αυτο συχνα λογικο ειναι να μην σε εμπιστευεται και να μην προχωραει η εκπαιδευση και να ειναι ετσι αγριμι. Νομιζω καλο θα ηταν να τον αφησεις να ηρεμησει στο κλουβι του και να ψαξεις να το δωσεις σε καποιον ανθρωπο που μπορει να το διαχειριστει σωστα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο παπαγάλος σου φοβάται όταν τον αγγίζεις. Τεντώνεται και ανοίγει τα φτερά ελάχιστα για να δείξει πιο επιβλητικός. Ακολουθεί το χέρι σου με το ράμφος του, απλά ανέχεται το άγγιγμα και δεν δαγκώνει. Δεν το επιθυμεί όμως. 

Δες εδώ τη στάση του σώματος αυτού του παπαγάλου όταν δέχεται χάδια και σύγκρινέ το με το δικό σου. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxCG68FRfQU

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Aσχετο αλλα γιατι οι κορες των ματιων του ανοιγοκλεινουν οποτε το ακουμπαει;;;

----------


## erithacus

Σε δαγκώνει στο κλουβί γιατί είναι το "μοναδικό" μέρος που νοιώθει ασφάλεια....και θα συνεχίσει να σε δαγκώνει μέχρι να αλλάξεις στάση....Πρέπει να μάθεις να το σέβεσαι το ζωντανό...σεβασμός είναι λέξη στην οποία πρέπει να δώσεις πολύ σημασία...για αυτό σου λένε οι περισσότεροι οτι δεν κάνεις για παπαγάλο ακόμα...δεν το σέβεσαι ακόμα....εδώ το τσουβαλιάζεις με κομμένα τα φτερά και το πας παραλία ρε αγόρι...λες και είναι σκύλος....
Επιπλέον ο παππαγάλος σου σκέψου "μεγαλώνει" πιο γρήγορα από εσένα και αντιλαμβάνεται τι του γίνεται....και όπως σου ειπα και σε άλλο post θα σε καταδικάσει που του αφαίρεσες την ικανότητα πτήσης....ξέρει οτι του έκοψες εσύ τα φτερά....και αν δε το έκανες εσύ προσωπικά, με εσένα έχει νεύρα που άφησες να του κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.... Επίσης ωριμάζει σιγά σιγά σεξουαλικά και τον επισκέπτονται οι "ορμόνες" του....Εννοείται θα τον βγάζεις έξω τον παππαγάλο και εννοείται ότι δεν θα τον αφήσεις να πεινάσει....αν σε ενδιαφέρει το ζωντανό μπορείς να φτιάξεις τη σχέση σου μαζί του...δεν είναι κακκιασμένα τα ζωντανά αυτά...σου βάζει τα όριά του πλέον (επιτέλους) και αντιλαμβάνεται σιγά σιγά τα όπλα του...ΡΑΜΦΟΣ...και ευτυχώς ξέρει οτι το φοβάσαι..Τώρα θα παίξεις με τους όρους του παπαγάλου σου μικρέ  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Α πρεπει να φταιει το φως που μπαινει απο το παραθυρο. Πω, μου φανηκε τοσο περιεργο!

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ δωσε το ζωντανο σε καποιον που θα μπορει να το φροντισει οπως του πρεπει! Εφοσον το σκεφτηκες κι εσυ να το δωσεις και μαλιστα μπηκες στη διαδικασια να το πεις δημοσια ουτε εσυ τον θες και σιγουρα δε θελει αυτος εσενα! Το κοψιμο των φτερων ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα! Δεν εισαι ετοιμος για παπαγαλο ακομα.. Δωσε τον και μην παρεις αλλο μεχρι να εισαι βεβαιος οτι εισαι αρκετα ωριμος να τον φροντισεις και κυριως μεχρι να εισαι σιγουρος πως ξερεις πως φερεται κανεις σωστα σ εναν παπαγαλο.. Οταν θα μαθεις ν ακους τους αλλους και να δεχεσαι συμβουλες απο ατομα που ξερουν τοτε να παρεις.. Τωρα δεν εισαι ετοιμος.. Ο,τι σου εχουν πει εχεις κανει το αντιθετο.. Τωρα κανε μια φορα αυτο που σου λενε και δωσε το καπου που θα ειναι καλα..!

----------


## erithacus

> Ραφαηλ δωσε το ζωντανο σε καποιον που θα μπορει να το φροντισει οπως του πρεπει! Εφοσον το σκεφτηκες κι εσυ να το δωσεις και μαλιστα μπηκες στη διαδικασια να το πεις δημοσια ουτε εσυ τον θες και σιγουρα δε θελει αυτος εσενα! Το κοψιμο των φτερων ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα! Δεν εισαι ετοιμος για παπαγαλο ακομα.. Δωσε τον και μην παρεις αλλο μεχρι να εισαι βεβαιος οτι εισαι αρκετα ωριμος να τον φροντισεις και κυριως μεχρι να εισαι σιγουρος πως ξερεις πως φερεται κανεις σωστα σ εναν παπαγαλο.. Οταν θα μαθεις ν ακους τους αλλους και να δεχεσαι συμβουλες απο ατομα που ξερουν τοτε να παρεις.. Τωρα δεν εισαι ετοιμος.. Ο,τι σου εχουν πει εχεις κανει το αντιθετο.. Τωρα κανε μια φορα αυτο που σου λενε και δωσε το καπου που θα ειναι καλα..!


Αριάδνη δε συμφωνώ να τον δώσει....Θέλει να τον δώσει γιατί δε μπορεί πλέον να τον "βασανίζει".....τσιμπάει τώρα ο παπαγάλος και πονάει και κάνει πληγές...τώρα θα αναγκαστεί να "μάθει" πως πρέπει να φέρεται στο ζωντανό....Σχολείο μεγάλο θα είναι  :Happy: .... Απο εδώ και πέρα, θα ακούει τα πάντα πιστεψέ με  :winky:  θα γίνει αυθεντία  :winky:

----------


## rafa

> Αριάδνη δε συμφωνώ να τον δώσει....Θέλει να τον δώσει γιατί δε μπορεί πλέον να τον "βασανίζει".....τσιμπάει τώρα ο παπαγάλος και πονάει και κάνει πληγές...τώρα θα αναγκαστεί να "μάθει" πως πρέπει να φέρεται στο ζωντανό....Σχολείο μεγάλο θα είναι .... Απο εδώ και πέρα, θα ακούει τα πάντα πιστεψέ με  θα γίνει αυθεντία


Νομιζω πως εχεις δικιο μεγαλο.. .θελω δεν θελω θα μαθω

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ή θα σταματησει να ασχολειται μαζι του και θα περασει μια ζωη στο κλουβι

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν ειμαι συμφωνη οτι πρεπει κανεις να μαθει στις πλατες μιας ψυχης.. Παρολα αυτα μαλλον δεν ειμαι το πιο καταλληλο ατομο να μιλαει γι αυτο.. Ευχομαι ο μικρος να ειναι καλα!

----------


## rafa

> Ή θα σταματησει να ασχολειται μαζι του και θα περασει μια ζωη στο κλουβι


Οσο το σκεφτομαι το να τον παρατησω λεω δεν γινεται...ενα χρονο προσπαθω τζαμπα;θα συνεχισω αλλα ελπιζω να δω ανταποκριση....

----------


## erithacus

Άλλοι Αριάδνη είναι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας και πάλι τυρρανάνε τους παππαγάλους για να μιλήσουν/γελάσουν/κάνουν κολοτούμπες....Άλλοι στρεσσάρουν τους παππαγάλους καθημερινά είτε πιέζοντάς τους με αγνώστους είτε φωνάζοντας τους είτε χτυπώντας τους είτε τιμωρώντας τους....Πρέπει ή να το έχεις μέσα σου (όπως εσύ) ή να θές να μάθεις....δυστυχώς μόνο αυτές οι δύο επιλογές...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ραφαηλ το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δεν ανταποκρινεται ο παπαγαλος σου. Μια χαρα ανταποκρινεται. Καταλαβες οτι αλλο ειναι το προβλημα;

----------


## rafa

> Ραφαηλ το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δεν ανταποκρινεται ο παπαγαλος σου. Μια χαρα ανταποκρινεται. Καταλαβες οτι αλλο ειναι το προβλημα;


Εγω καταλαβα πως Οτι πρεπει να ειμαι υπομονετικος και οτι πρεπει να του συμπεριφερομαι σαν να ειναι ανθρωπος..

----------


## rafa

Πραγμα που ομολογο πως δεν εκανα διοτι ειμαι λιγο ευεξαπτος λιγο βιαστικος και πολυ εγωιστης.. ....

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν το εχω μεσα μου ουτε κι εγω.. Το δικο μου λαθος ηταν ακομη χειροτερο και αδιορθωτο δυστυχως και να μαι εδω τωρα χωρις παπαγαλο.. Ειμαι εναντια σε ολους αυτους που ειπες αλλα εκει δε μου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να επεμβω.. Εδω ομως μπορω γιατι ο Ραφαηλ εχει τα κοτσια (αυτο το αναγνωριζω) και ζηταει τη γνωμη μας παρα τα οσα εχουν γινει.. Αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματα καποιος τα πηρε απ το σπιτι τους και τα εφερε εδω και εχουμε εμεις τωρα τη δυνατοτητα να τα εχουμε στο σπιτι μας και αντι να τα εχουμε βασιλιαδες εχουμε την απαιτηση να ικανοποιουν τις επιθυμιες μας.. Δεν ειναι μαριονετες.. Οποιος δεν μπορει να δεχτει την αγρια φυση τους δε χρειαζεται να εχει παπαγαλο.. Οταν τη δεχτει και την καταλαβει τοτε ναι..

----------


## erithacus

Μια χαρά το έχεις σου λέω...απλά είσαι γκαντέμης Μητσοτάκης....απο καλό έγινε κακκό...το προσπερνάμε γιατί θα γίνουμε αξιοζήλευτες μαμμάδες να ξέρεις  :winky: 

KΑλΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....Ραφα, εύχομαι το 16 να είστε πλέον φίλοι πάλι...

----------


## rafa

Οντως αριαδνη εισαι λιγο γκαντεμο....το λαθος σου μεν αδιορθωτο αλλα δε οχι και χειροτερο..μπροστα στο εγωισμο και στην ξεροκεφαλιαση μου εσυ λιγη βιασινη εδειξες...οχι και χειροτερο δεν το δεχομαι.

----------


## Ariadni

> απλά είσαι γκαντέμης Μητσοτάκης...


Αυτο το δεχομαι!! 
Ραφαηλ θα ηθελα πολυ να δω την αλλαγη που περιγραφεις και το ευχομαι ολοψυχα να φτιαξει η κατασταση!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Πραγμα που ομολογο πως δεν εκανα διοτι ειμαι λιγο ευεξαπτος λιγο βιαστικος και πολυ εγωιστης.. ....


ακυρο οτι σου ειπα για τον παπαγαλο. τον αφηνεις στην ησυχία του και δουλευεις  τα δικα σου ελατωματα. 
 Μπραβο σου μονο και μονο οτι το αναγνωριζεις.

----------


## jk21

> Πραγμα που ομολογο πως δεν εκανα διοτι ειμαι λιγο ευεξαπτος λιγο βιαστικος και πολυ εγωιστης.. ....


 Τωρα εκανες μια σημαντικη αρχη ,για μια ακομα σημαντικοτερη συνεχεια 

Μονος σου θα δεις και ξερεις ή θα βρεις ,γιατι να συμβαινει το καθε ενα απο αυτα .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι κακα , αλλα εξαρταται το που επιλεγεις και ποσο να σε χαρακτηριζουν τα παραπανω . Εισαι ατομο ανοιχτο και δινεις τους αλλους την ευκαιρια να συμφωνουν και να διαφωνουν εντονα ισως μαζι σου ,οταν αλλοι κλινονται στον εαυτο τους και ισως δεν τους δοθει ποτε η βοηθεια να αλλαξουν καποια σημεια τους (αν πρεπει ) απο καποιον που τους αγαπα .

Ραφαηλ για μενα τα λογια σου μπορει να ειναι η απαρχη ,για να κερδισεις συντομα αυτο που πραγματικα θες.Την εξημερωση ... του Ραφαηλ απο τον Ραφαηλ !!! Ολα τα αλλα μετα θα ερθουν μονα τους !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ραφαηλ δε θα συμπεριφερεσαι στον παπαγαλο σου σα να ειναι ανθρωπος. Θα μαθεις να του συμπεριφερεσαι ως αυτο που ειναι, δηλαδη πτηνο.

----------


## rafa

μετα απο πολλη πειθω επιτελος σταματησε να μου επιτεθεται ολη την ωρα.τον ταισα πιπερια μιας και δεν ηθελε μαρουλι.εξω απο το κλουβι βγηκε μονος του μονο την πορτα του ανοιξα.....
http://vid1376.photobucket.com/album...pstecefje6.mp4
http://vid1376.photobucket.com/album...pswqkfdrvg.mp4

----------


## petran

> Εγω καταλαβα πως Οτι πρεπει να ειμαι υπομονετικος και οτι πρεπει να του συμπεριφερομαι σαν να ειναι ανθρωπος..


Ραφαηλ,καλή χρονιά.
Το μόνο που εχω να σου πω,ειναι πως θα του φερεσαι ως αυτο ,που ειναι.
Σε καμμια περιπτωση βεβαια δεν θα ''προσαρμοσεις'' την ζωη σου στον παπαγαλο σου,
αλλά αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα το σεβεσαι για αυτο που ειναι,ενα αγριο πτηνο με την δικη του προσωπικοτητα.
Γενικα να το σεβεσαι,να το αγαπας,να εχεις ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,να του δωσεις χρονο,και να μην λες ''δεν μου παει η καρδια να το δωσω,γιατι παλευω 1 χρονο να το ημερεψω κ ειναι κριμα''.
Τι σημαινει παλευεις 1 χρονο; Και αν περασουν άλλα 2-3 χρονια κ δεν ημερεψει,τι θα κάνεις;
Το πουλι το πηρες για παρεα κ οχι για ''σκυλο''(στο εχω ξαναγραψει).
Δηλαδη να παρω εγω ενα κροκοδειλο,να μου φαει το χερι,και μετά να μου φταει ο κροκοδειλος;
Επισης στο ξαναεγραψα:*πολύ κρίμα τα φτερακια που εκοψες.*.

----------


## Esmi

Αχ μωρέ Ραφαήλ...!Να σου πω κάτι, είσαι παιδί και καταλαβαίνω την ανυπομονησία σου για όλα και ειδικά για τον παπαγάλο, εδώ εμείς που είμαστε μεγάλοι και είμαστε ανυπόμονοι ώρες ώρες σε διάφορους τομείς!Όμως, όσο ανυπόμονος και να είσαι να έχεις σαν αρχή να το σέβεσαι το φιλαράκι σου!Άμα μάθεις να το σέβεσαι όπως πρέπει τότε όλα θα γίνουν σιγά σιγά... να μην τον πιέζεις, να του μιλάς ήρεμα, να κάνεις ήρεμες κινήσεις όταν τον πιάνεις, να μην του φωνάζεις, να το αντιμετωπίζεις σαν ένα μωράκι που χρειάζεται φροντίδα και σεβασμό και αγάπη και όλα θα γίνουν!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά καλή χρονιά και υγεία πάνω από όλα ! 

Ραφαήλ δε θα πω κάτι μιας και στα έχω αναφέρει όλα στο προηγούμενο σου θέμα της "εξημέρωσης" που μας ζητούσες βοήθεια και ενώ κοντά ένα χρόνο αφιερώνοντας γύρω στα 692 ποστ όλοι μας προσπαθώντας να σε βοηθήσουμε , συμβουλέψουμε και διορθώσουμε τα λάθη που έκανες πάλι έκανες τα ίδια για πολλοστή φορά , πάλι ταλαιπωρήθηκε και την πλήρωσε το καημένο το πουλάκι που δικαίως σε δαγκώνει και συμπεριφέρεται έτσι και πάλι τα ίδια θα κάνεις σε μερικό καιρό που το πτηνό δε θα θέλει να συνεργαστεί .... 

Το πουλάκι δεν νομίζω καταρχάς να είναι γεννημένο στην φύση και μεγάλο εκεί , άρα και να σου ήρθε άγριο . Μάλλον δεν έχει δει πως κάνει άγριο πουλί όταν είναι σε κλουβί , έχω δει από βίντεο και καμία σχέση . 
Η συμπεριφορά που θα έχει ο παπαγάλος μας είτε είναι ο πιο άγριος στον κόσμο , είτε είναι ο πιο ήρεμος είναι η ανάκλαση της φροντίδας , της προσοχής , της αγάπης και της ηρεμίας που έχουμε εμείς . 

Αν του παρέχεις με προσοχή το φαγητό του σωστά (που ούτε ένα καλό δοχείο φαγητού έχει ο δικός σου , ξύλινο , ψαθυρό με μεγάλες πιθανότητες ανάπτυξης βακτηρίων και παρασίτων) , αν κάθεσαι δίπλα του και του μιλάς με ησυχία και όχι άγχος , ανυπομονεσία ή κλάματα και δράματα το πουλάκι σίγουρα θα είναι χαλαρό και θα ρίχνει σιγά σιγά τα τοίχοι του ! 

Εσύ αυτό που είχες κάνει είναι να μπαίνεις καθημερινά στον χώρο του (βάζοντας το χέρι σου) με ένα κεχρί 2 μέτρων , να προσπαθείς και να τον κυνηγάς να φάει και όταν δε γινόταν αυτό που ήθελες του φώναζες ή απλά έψαχνες άλλες λύσεις όπως το κόψιμο των φτερών , να τον βγάλεις με το ζόρι και να τον χαιδεύεις κτλ. (αυτά είναι δικά σου λεγόμενα , αν θες στα παραθέτω τα ποστ) . 

Μετά ένα ωραίο πρωινό αφού το πήρες απόφαση δια μαγείας ο παπαγάλος βγήκε από το κλουβί του , καθόταν στο σταντ του , ανέβαινε στο χέρι σου , πήγαινε στο σαλόνι , τον έβαζες και παίζατε και τον χαίδευες ! Άλλο πουλάκι .... 

Κάποιο λάκκο είχε η φάβα αλλά λέμε ότι μάλλον κάναμε λάθος και ο Ραφαήλ είχε δίκιο να τον βγάλει έξω και να δουλέψει την εξημέρωση από έξω . 
Προφανώς όμως το αποτέλεσμα βγάζει άλλα συμπεράσματα ...  
Το πτηνό ήταν μέσα στο κλουβί , τον έβγαζες έξω και πετούσε , στα πρώτα πετάγματα και όταν βγαίνουν παρά την θέληση τους είναι τελείως πελαγωμένα σαν παγοκολώνες οπότε εκεί ήταν το πόσο "ήρεμος " ήταν . 

Φυσικά με τον καιρό το πουλί 'εμαθε το μέσα έξω , αλλά με το να μην σε εμπιστεύεται γιατί όσο νόμιζες ότι σε ήθελε και ότι σε ανεχόταν απλά είχε φρικάρει , δεν καθόταν για χάδια , σε δάγκωνε και πετούσε παντού . 
Το συμπέρασμα ; Ας κόψουμε τα φτεράκια του να είναι σαν πριν... 
Έπαθε ένα αμοκ ο καημένος στην αρχή και ήταν αρκετά συνεργάσιμος μετά όμως είδε ότι εφόσον δε μπορεί να πετάξει να σε αποφύγει , κάτι πρέπει να κάνει ! 
Τι κάνει λοιπόν ; Δαγκώνει ! 

Θα συνεχίσει να δαγκώνει και δε θα ξεχάσει ποτέ το κόψιμο των φτερών  ... 

Τώρα λες είναι πάλι πιο ήρεμος , οκ εγώ θα σου πω μπράβο που έχεις υπομονή για ακόμα μια φορά αλλά πάντα θα περιμένω το αποτέλεσμα στο τέλος γιατί μέχρι τώρα βλέπω τον κύκλο του : ήρεμος - μη συνεργάσιμος - νεύρα - ήρεμος - μη συνεργάσιμος - νεύρα - ... κοκ. 

Για να δούμε .... 

Θα κλείσω δίνοντας σου μια συμβουλή γιατί είσαι μικρό παιδί ακόμα και πρέπει τουλάχιστον να κρατάς και κάτι που θα σου φανεί καλό στο μέλλον στην ζωή σου 

1. μάθε πρώτα να σέβεσαι και να αγαπάς κάτι για αυτό που είναι και όχι για αυτό που θες εσύ να είναι και 
2. να αγαπάς τον παπαγάλο σου γιατί είναι παπαγάλος , είναι πράσινος , είναι όμορφος , θες να του δώσεις ένα μεγάλο ζεστό σπίτι , ένα πιάτο φαγητό , μια κούπα καθαρή νερό , ένα παιγνίδι να ασχολείται και ένα γλυκό καλημέρα και καληνύχτα και όχι να τον αγαπάς γιατί τον θες εξημερωμένο και να τρέχει από πίσω σου ! 
Αυτό που ζητάς δεν είναι παπαγάλος και ο παπαγάλος αυτά που ζητάς εσύ δε μπορεί να στα δώσει ! 

Εμένα με ρωτάνε γιατί πήγες και πήρες ένα άγριο και μεγάλο σε ηλικία παπαγάλο και δεν πήρες ένα νεαρό να τον εξημερώσεις πιο εύκολα . 
Η απάντηση μου είναι ότι ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα να πάρω cockatiel γιατί θέλω να τα εξημερώσω , πήρα cockatiel γιατί μου αρέσει να βλέπω τα μαγουλάκια τους , το τσουλούφι τους , τα χρώματα τους , το κελάηδισμα τους ... όλα όσα έχουν και όχι όλα όσα θέλω εγώ να έχουν !

Την εξημέρωση την θέλουμε εμείς , όχι εκείνα ... 

Συνέχισε όπως θα σε συμβουλέψουν να κάνεις και να προσπαθείς όπως σου λέω πάντα με υπομονή και σεβασμό ! 
Καλή τύχη !  :Anim 25:

----------


## rafa

> Χρόνια Πολλά καλή χρονιά και υγεία πάνω από όλα ! 
> 
> Ραφαήλ δε θα πω κάτι μιας και στα έχω αναφέρει όλα στο προηγούμενο σου θέμα της "εξημέρωσης" που μας ζητούσες βοήθεια και ενώ κοντά ένα χρόνο αφιερώνοντας γύρω στα 692 ποστ όλοι μας προσπαθώντας να σε βοηθήσουμε , συμβουλέψουμε και διορθώσουμε τα λάθη που έκανες πάλι έκανες τα ίδια για πολλοστή φορά , πάλι ταλαιπωρήθηκε και την πλήρωσε το καημένο το πουλάκι που δικαίως σε δαγκώνει και συμπεριφέρεται έτσι και πάλι τα ίδια θα κάνεις σε μερικό καιρό που το πτηνό δε θα θέλει να συνεργαστεί .... 
> 
> Το πουλάκι δεν νομίζω καταρχάς να είναι γεννημένο στην φύση και μεγάλο εκεί , άρα και να σου ήρθε άγριο . Μάλλον δεν έχει δει πως κάνει άγριο πουλί όταν είναι σε κλουβί , έχω δει από βίντεο και καμία σχέση . 
> Η συμπεριφορά που θα έχει ο παπαγάλος μας είτε είναι ο πιο άγριος στον κόσμο , είτε είναι ο πιο ήρεμος είναι η ανάκλαση της φροντίδας , της προσοχής , της αγάπης και της ηρεμίας που έχουμε εμείς . 
> 
> Αν του παρέχεις με προσοχή το φαγητό του σωστά (που ούτε ένα καλό δοχείο φαγητού έχει ο δικός σου , ξύλινο , ψαθυρό με μεγάλες πιθανότητες ανάπτυξης βακτηρίων και παρασίτων) , αν κάθεσαι δίπλα του και του μιλάς με ησυχία και όχι άγχος , ανυπομονεσία ή κλάματα και δράματα το πουλάκι σίγουρα θα είναι χαλαρό και θα ρίχνει σιγά σιγά τα τοίχοι του ! 
> 
> ...


Μετα μου λες πως δεν ειμαι συνεργασιμος και ειμαι νευρικος.μετα απο ολες τις κατηγοριες λες ενα καλη συνεχεια γεια σας και αυτο ηταν.αν θες να ξερεις στο κλουβι του εχει δυο ανοξειδωτα μεταλικα μπολ ειναι για φαη και ενα για νερο και εχει μια ξυληνη ταιστρα η οποια εχει περαστει με ειδικο λουστρο οικολογικο για τα παρασιτα και για τους μυκητες......εκτος απο αυτο με λες ψευτη και με ενθαρινεις λεγοντας μου οτι σε λιγο και καιρο παλι σε αποτιχια θα καταλιξω.ευχαριστω....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ δεν νομίζω πως από αυτό το φόρουμ και τα μέλη του δεν έχεις πάρει ενθάρρυνση και συμβουλές. Ένα ολόκληρο θέμα 60+ σελίδων γεμάτο βοήθεια και ζήτησες να κλειδωθεί. Άνοιξες άλλο που ουσιαστικά είναι το ίδιο θέμα με άλλους τίτλους, τι νόημα είχε λοιπόν; 

Για να μην μπερδεύονται και τα μέλη και θεωρούν εμάς υπερβολικούς ας διαβάσουν από την αρχή αν έχουν την όρεξη το αρχικό σου θέμα. Εκεί τη μία μέρα μας έλεγες ότι είναι επιθετικός, δεν βγαίνει, δεν τρώει από το χέρι σου κλπ και την επόμενη μέρα Ω! τη μαγεία, ο παπαγάλος έγινε αρνάκι. Και εγώ τότε είχα αμφισβητήσει τα λόγια σου και είχα πει ότι κάπου δεν στέκουν τα πράγματα. Όπως το λέω και τώρα. Ένα κύκλο κάνεις κάθε φορά και καταλήγουμε στο ίδιο πράγμα. Εκνευρίζεσαι, θυμώνεις, κάνεις κάτι άσχημο στον παπαγάλο (τον πιέζεις να φάει ή να βγει ή του κόβεις φτερά), μετά λες θα τον δώσεις, μετά αποφασίζεις να τον κρατήσεις και όλα γίνονται μια χαρά. Περνάει λίγος καιρός και φτου και από την αρχή.

----------


## alex1986lunatic



----------


## jk21

τα δυο θεματα συγχωνευθηκανε γιατι δεν βλεπω να αλλαξε κατι ωστε να εχουμε δυο θεματα .... 

αν και ειναι ευκολη η μεταφραση της τοποθετησης του βιντεο απο τον Αλεξ ,θα παρακαλεσω ολους μας να ειμαστε σαφεις για να μην υπαρχουν παρερμηνειες 

Ενα θεμα εχει ουσια οταν εχει αρχη ή τελος ή εχει συνεχως κατι να δινει ....


οχι να ειναι σηριαλ ... οπως αυτο που εβαλε για παραδειγμα ο Αλεξ ....

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

κυνηγώντας την καμερα

http://vid1376.photobucket.com/album...psvhfhke5k.mp4

http://vid1376.photobucket.com/album...pslsbjl6se.mp4
http://vid1376.photobucket.com/album...ps24tjhtpn.mp4

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ τι κανεις; Πως ειναι ο μικρος; Η διαθεση του; Παραμενει επιθετικος;

----------


## rafa

Ολοι καλα ειμαστε.ο μικρος επιθετικος ειναι μονο οσο προκειτε για το κλουβι του αλλα οχι αυτα που εκανε στην αρχη δηλαδη οχι να τρεξει να με δαγκωσει .οταν ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι ολη η γειτονια μας βριζει(που λεει ο λογος )απο τις φωνες του.εχει αρχισει να μιμείται τους ηχους που του κανω (οχι ομιλια) οπως τους ηχους απο το βιντεο ή τον ηχο που κανουμε για να φωνάξουμε ενα σκυλο να ερθει.Νομίζω πως ειναι χαρουμενος.επιπλεον οπως φαινεται απο τις εικονες τρωμε καθε μερα εναλαξ φυστικια πιπερια κεχρι απο το χερι μου

----------


## rafa

Μου κανει και το αλλο που οταν πλησιαζω το κλουβι φουσκονει και μισοανοιγει τα φτερα του και επιτίθεται χωρις να βαλω απαραίτητα το χερι μου μπροστα του.τοτε εγω καθομαι και του μιλαω οσο πιο ηρεμα μπορω ,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω
Μηπως ειναι λαθος που προσπαθω να τον ηρεμήσω μιλοντας του;αλλα οταν ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι(στο πανω μερος του κλουβιου του) ολα καλα ολα ωραια.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

γεια σας και παλι παιδια.μετα απο ειναι ισχυρο αλλεργικο σοκ που υπέστη ανναγκαστικα να δωσω το καναρινακι και μειωσα λιγο τις ωρες που βρισκομαι κοντα στον Μερλιν.την τελευταια εβδομαδα μετα απο τα αλλεργικα μου αρχισα ξανα τις προσπαθειες και εξεπλαγειν.λοιπον,αρχικα παραμενει επιθετικος στο κλουβι του αλλα οταν ειναι εξω με αφηνει να τον χαιδεψω λιγο στο στηθος και μαλιστα ανοιγει και λιγο τα φτερα ισα ισα να ξεκολισουν απο το σωμα και τον χαιδευω...την τροφη του την εχω σε ενα μπολ παγωτου και όταν τον βγαζω εξω τον αφηνω και βοσκαει σαν την γαλοπουλα(πολυ πλακα οταν το βλεπεις απο κοντα).επειτα κοβω λιγο κεχρι και το τρωει απο το χερι μου(οταν το κρατω)οσο κοντα και να ειναι τα δακτυλα μου αλλα δεν δεχεται να φαει απο την παλαμη.αυτα με την εξημερωση.ευτηχως έπεισα την μανα μου να μην τον παμε στο υπογειο παρολου που χαπακοθικα με κορτιζονη αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι το πουλακι ηταν κριμα ελπιζω μονο να μην μου ξανατυχει αυτο γιατι δεν ξερω αν θα την ξαναπεισω :oopseyes:  :Fighting0016:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλύτερα Ραφαήλ να μην έχεις ούτε τον παπαγάλο από το να τον έχεις κλεισμένο σε ένα υπόγειο και να κινδυνεύει και η υγεία σου ! 

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά λοιπόν και εσύ να ανάρρωσες πλήρως ! Αγύριστα να είναι και πάντα γερός !  :: 
Καλή συνέχεια και με την εξημέρωση !

----------


## greenalex1996

Ραφα δεν καταλαβα καλα... σε τι εχεις αλλεργια; στον παπαγαλο; :S

----------


## rafa

Ευχαριστω μαριε και γιαυτο επεισα την μανα μου να μεινει εκει που ειναι.οσο για τις αλλεργιες εχω στο τριχομα γατων -σκυλιων(φτερνισμα φαγουρα),σε μερικα σαμπουαν (σπιρια φαγουρα), σε μερικα υφασματα,στη γυρη(φτερμισμα)κ.λ.π.εκτος απο αυτο τωρα ο γιατρος ειπε πως ημουν σε ακμη που εξελιχτικε σε κυστικη ακμη και τοπικη δερματίτιδα και σε ενα αλλο που δεν θυμαμαι.αιτιο μαλλον η πουδρα που βγαζουν....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έχεις αλλεργία στα σκυλιά και στις γάτες και έχετε σαν κατοικίδια γάτες και σκύλο ?  :oopseyes:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Στα πουλια εισαι σιγουρα αλλεργικος; Κι εγω ειμαι αλλεργικος σε σκυλια και γατες αλλα δεν εχω θεμα με τα πτηνα. Μηπως βρισκει δικαιολογια η μαμα σου για να ξεφορτωθει τον παπαγαλο; Μπορεις να ρωτησεις τον αλλεργιολογο σου πριν διωξεις τον Μερλιν. Ισως θα πρεπε να ξεφορτωθειτε τα σκυλια και τα γατια. Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να ειναι σε αυλη και οχι μεσα στο σπιτι. Γιατι αλλιως ταλαιπωρησε αδικα.

----------


## rafa

Εχω αλλεργια στις γατες που ειναι εξω και στο σκυλο που ειναο μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα αμ δεν τον πιασω δεν εχω θεμα.ο γιατρος ειπε πως επαθα αυτο το περιστατικο επειδη ημουν για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα εκτεθιμενος σην σκονη που βγαζουν τα πουλια ειτε απο τα φτερα τους ειτε απο τις κουτσουλιες.με αποτελεσμα ο οργανισμος μου να αντιδρασει με ολα αυτα που επαθα.το θεμα τωρα ειναι αν ηταν απλα μια στιγμιαία αντιδραση ή αν μου εχει δημιουργιθει αλλεργεια απο εδω και περα..γιατι εγω δεν ειχα παλια καποιο θεμα με τα πουλια.βεβαια ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρος εχει καποιο θεμα με τα πουλια γιατι ο γιος του ειχε ενα παπαγαλακι το οποιο κολλησε τον γιο του καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια και απο τοτε τα πουλια τα εχει στην μπουκα.αυτα τα ξερω γιατι η μανα μου δουλευει στο νοσοκομειο και μιλανε και της εχει πει πολλες φορες να τα διωξουμε τα δικα μας...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Λοιπον καποιες φωτος

Κανοντας ακροβατικα 

Τρεχοντας  στο σεμεδακι της μαμας με το φυστικι στο στομα


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πολυ ομορφος ο Μερλιν σου!  Η υγεια σου ομως προηγειται! Ψαξε καλα το θεμα με τις αλλεργιες σου γιατι ειναι κριμα να παθεις κατι.. Τ αγαπαμε τα ζωακια και θελουμε να τα φροντιζουμε αλλα αν δεν ειμαστε εμεις καλα πως θα γινει αυτο; Ευχομαι να ηταν μεμονωμενο περιστατικο και να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## greenalex1996

εγω δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει ενας παπαγαλος να κολλησει σε αθρωπο ασθενεια... και σοβαρη μαλιστα

----------


## xrisam

> εγω δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει ενας παπαγαλος να κολλησει σε αθρωπο ασθενεια... και σοβαρη μαλιστα


Αν γίνεται η απαραίτητη καθαριότητα δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Εχω άσθμα και είμαι και αλλεργική, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα 3 χρόνια τώρα ούτε καν την περασμένη χρονια που ήμουν έγκυος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν εννοείς την αλλεργία, δεν θεωρείται ασθένεια που την κολλάς από τον παπαγάλο. Αλλεργίες μπορούμε να εμφανίσουμε σε διάφορα πράγματα, στο τρίχωμα της γάτας ή του σκύλου και στην πούδρα που αφήνουν οι παπαγάλοι.

----------


## greenalex1996

> Αν εννοείς την αλλεργία, δεν θεωρείται ασθένεια που την κολλάς από τον παπαγάλο. Αλλεργίες μπορούμε να εμφανίσουμε σε διάφορα πράγματα, στο τρίχωμα της γάτας ή του σκύλου και στην πούδρα που αφήνουν οι παπαγάλοι.


για τον γιο του γιατρου λεω

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Α δεν το πρόσεξα! Η μόνη ασθένεια που μπορούν να μας κολλήσουν όχι μόνο οι παπαγάλοι αλλά γενικά τα πτηνά είναι η ψιττάκωση. Παρόλο όμως που σε εκείνα είναι συχνά θανατηφόρα, σε εμάς εμφανίζεται ως κρυολόγημα. Αυτά από όσα γνωρίζω εγώ!

----------


## mai_tai

Γνωμη μου ειναι πως πελαγωνουμε κ ανυσηχουμε λιγο παραπανω απο οσο χρειαζεται!Οσοι ασχολουμαστε με παπαγαλους γενικοτερα ειτε εσωτερικη ειτε εξωτερικη εκτροφη ...δεν τα εχουμε εκτεθειμενα σε φιλιες ...με εξωτερικα πουλακια!Λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε προστασια στις κλουβες μας!Ειδικα οσοι τα εχουμε σε εσωτερικο χωρο...ειναι δυσκολο εως απιθανο να κολλησουν κατι απο καπου..!!Πιο πιθανον ειναι να κολλησουμε εμεις κατι...και να τους το μεταφερουμε ..-παρα αυτα..!(ψειρες..-ιωσεις..-ασθμα απο καπνισμα σε κλειστο χωρο..-μυρωδιες κουζινας..-αναθυμιασεις σομπας..)Δηλαδη οσοι εχουν petshop ..η εργαζονται για χρονια εκει μεσα...-οι πτηνολογοι...ολοι..-θα επρεπε να εχουν κολλησει ολοι -η να εχουν παθει ψυτακωση-η να ειναι αλλεργικοι...!
Εν ολιγης...με σχετικη καθημερινη καθαριοτητα...-με καλο αερισμο του χωρου..κ με προστασια  στα κλουβια απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες...πιστευω ελαχιστοποιουνται οι πιθανουητες για οτιδηποτε!
Παλια...μεγαλωναμε με σκυλια-γατια...απο μικρα..κ δεν παθαιναμε κατι..!

----------


## rafa

Απο οτι ειχε πει στην μανα μου το παιδι του ειχε πυρετο πολυ υψηλο για πολλες μερες χωρις να κατεβαινει και με ντακοτα απο την μυτιληνη πηγε αθηνα και ο γιατρος του παιδιου του ειπε οτι το εχει κολλησει απο το παπαγαλακι του που ηταν και αυτο άρρωστο.στελιο ειναι και αναλογα με το ατομο εγω απο μικρο παιδι εχω κατοικιδια αλλα ελα ντε που εχω τοσες αλλεργιες.οσο για τα κλουβια τους τα ειχα -εχωπαντα καθαρα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mai_tai

Τι να πω..δεν ξερω..-οταν αγοραζουμε ενα παπαγαλο απο Πετ..καλο ειναι να κανουμε καποιες σχετικες προληπτικες εξετασεις..!(Αν το εχεις απο μικρο...ελαχιστοποιουνται παρα πολυ οι πιθανοτητες..για κατι τετοιο..-γνωμη μου ετσι..-τουλαχιστον στο φορουμ τοσα χρονια δεν νομιζω να εχει παρατηρηθει..τετοια περιπτωση..)
Αντιθετος...κ εγω ειμαι αλλεργικος σε γατες.. οπως κ παρα πολυς κοσμος...κ τις αποφευγω οσο παειιιι!!Αυτες..να δεις ζημια π σου κανουν..-αν εχεις τετοιο θεματακι..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ πάντως που έχω αλλεργία στις γάτες τις αποφεύγω μιας και πρήζομαι ολόκληρος ! 
Αν αγγίξω και τρίχα γάτας ή να κάτσω σε σημείο που καθόταν γάτα ή τρώει .... γίνομαι μελιτζάνα ! 

Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι όταν έχουμε είτε σε σκύλο , είτε σε γάτα αλλεργία δεν πρέπει να είμαστε στον ίδιο χώρο με το χώρο που αναπνέει το ζώο ! Εσύ τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι σου και στην αυλή σου ..... θα πάθεις σίγουρα κάποιο άσχημο αλλεργικό σοκ αν δε το έπαθες τώρα ! 

Για τον παπαγάλο εχω και εγώ αλλεργικό άσθμα , αλλά τα κοκατιλ δεν μου προκαλούν κάποιο τραγικό θέμα μιας και καθαρίζω το κλουβί , ο χώρος αερίζεται συνέχεια , δεν κοιμάμαι στον χώρο που είναι τα πουλιά και στην πτερορροια είναι τελείως απομονωμένα και όποτε τα καθαρίζω πάω με χειρουργική μάσκα για παν ενδεχόμενο ! 

Παίζεις με την φωτιά νομίζω !

Α για τον γιατρό και την μαμά σου , μάλλον έχουν κάνει κόμμα να διώξουν τον παπαγάλο  ::  , για ενημέρωσε πως θα πρέπει να φύγουν μετά και το σκυλί και τα γατιά !  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα συμφωνησω με το Μαριο. Μαλλον η μαμα σου λεει παραμυθια για να ξεφορτωθει τον παπαγαλο. Ο σκυλος και οι γατες ομως ειναι αυτα που σου κανουν τη ζημια λογικα και αν πρεπει να διωξεις καποιο ειναι αυτα για να βοηθησεις την αλλεργια σου.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Συγνώμη έχεις αλλεργία στα σκυλιά και στης γάτες και εχετε σκύλο μέσα στο σπίτι και γάτες στην αυλή και η μαμά σου θέλει να διώξει τον παπαγάλο????Δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου, όσο και να αγαπάω τα ζωα δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι θα διακινδύνευα ενα αλλεργικό σοκ στο παιδί μου, *θα φρόντιζα να πάνε κάπου καλά τα ζωάκια ΑΜΕΣΑ*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

E καλα, εννοειται οτι δε θα τα "διωξεις". Αν αποφασισεις να τα αφαιρεσεις απο το περιβαλλον σου θα φροντισεις να πανε σε καλα χαρια.

----------


## rafa

Ετσι και αλλιως το μεγαλιτερο προβλημα το εχω με τα γατια που δεν τα πλησιαζω καθολου.ο σκυλος ειναι προβλημα οταν με ακουμπησει γιατι αρχιζει η ατελειωτη φαγουρα.οσο νανε εκτος απο τα γατια που καποια στιγμη θα παρουν ποδι (έιχαν επιτεθεί στο καναρινι πολλες φορες σε ησυχία δεν το αφηναν απο το εβγαζα στο μπαλκονι και δεν εφευγαν οτι και να κανεις) ο σκυλος ειναι μερος της οικογενειας,οταν φυγω και εγω και η αδερφη μου(η αδερφη μου φετος και θα παρουν ποδι τα γατια γιατι εκεινη τα θελει μονο και η μανα μου της κανει το χατιρι!!!)η μανα μου και πατερας μου θα εχουν μια συντροφια.οσο για τον παπαγαλο μια ζωη μαζι θα ημαστε και αν προσπαθει να τον διώξει τσαμπα κοπος....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Απιστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω......καθως  ειχα πανω μου τον Μερλιν τωρα,πηγα να τον χαιδεξω στο κεφαλι στην αρχη λιγο αντεδρασε αλλα μετα οταν αρχισα να του μιλαω ελιωσε στα χερια μου για δυο λεπτα και ανοιγοκλεινε τα ματια του σιγα σιγα σαν το βιντεο που μου ειχε παραθεσει η κωνσταντινα :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0092: .δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεξω ΕΛΙΩΣΕ!!!εδειχνε πως το απολαμβανε εσεις τι λετε;ολο το μεσημερι τον ειχα εξω και τρωμαμε ηλιοσπορους και κεχρι :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Ραφαήλ με όλη τη συμπάθεια που σου έχω, αν είναι να κλείσεις το πλάσμα αυτό στο υπόγειο, καλύτερα χαρισέ το σε κάποιον που θα το γεμίσει με πολύ πολύ αγάπη και φροντίδα! Όσο για τους γιατρούς, και εμείς με τον Κώστα έχουμε έναν φίλο γιατρό και κάνει λες και κουβαλάνε χολέρα τα πουλάκια τα καημένα και του λέω αν ήταν έτσι ο μισός πληθυσμός θα είχε διαβεί!!Αρα μην ακούς!!Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην ξανα κάνεις αλλεργικό!

----------


## rafa

σορυ για τον πατερα μου απο πισω






Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eιναι πολυ γλυκια!

----------


## rafa

Τι λετε φαινεται χαλαρομενος και του αρεσει;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Φαίνεται να είναι καλά τώρα  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

Παιδια οταν παω να τον χαιδεψω κατεβαζει κατω το κεφαλι του αυτο ειναι θεμα φόβου;επεισης μερικες φορες οταν το χαιδευω κανει ενα ρινικο χχχχχχ οπως οταν μου επιτηθετε στο κλουβι.το χχχχχχχ το κανει επειδη δεν θελει να τον χαιδευω πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο το κεφαλι του που δεν το κανει αυτο οταν τον χαιδευω στο κεφαλι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ειναι ενας γλυκας!!! Μπραβο φαινεται οτι τα πατε καπως καλυτερα! Ραφαηλ εγω ξερω οτι οταν μας βλεπουν και σκυβουν το κεφαλακι οτι ειναι σημαδι πως θελουν χαδακια! Τωρα ο ηχος που λες με μπερδευει! Σου ακουγεται απειλιτικος ή ευχαριστησης; Αν ειναι ο ιδιος που κανει στο κλουβι τοτε ισως σου θετει τα ορια σου για το σωματακι του! Μεινε στο κεφαλακι για την ωρα που σιγουρα του αρεσει!

----------


## rafa

Ναι σαν απειλιτικος ακουγετε γιαυτο εγω στο κεφαλι του μενω γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε δεν ξερεις  τι δαγκωνια θα σου ερθει.μαλλον δεν θελει χαδια στο υπολοιπο σωμα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Τα περισσοτερα θελουν μονο στο κεφαλι.. Δεν αφηνουν ευκολα να τα αγγιζεις στο υπολοιπο σωμα εκτος αν σε εμπιστευονται απολυτα! Οποτε χαιδευε τωρα κεφαλακι και αυτακι και αστα τα αλλα! Εξαλλου κι αυτο ειναι τερμα απολαυστικο!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα πάντως η Γκρετούλα όταν την χαιδεύω, κάνει ήχους απόλαυσης και ακούγονται λίγο σαν κράξιμο απαλό αλλά δεν το κάνει απειλητικά. Ίσως με ένα βίντεο να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα!

----------


## rafa

Παιδια μου μπηκαν ιδεες.χθες ηρθε ο σκυλος και ο παπαγαλος ανεβηκε επανω στην πλατη του.ομως σημερα βρηκα ενα ψυλλο στον σκυλο(απο τις γατες τους κολλαει) και φοβαμαι μην κολλησε ο παπαγαλος.τον σκυλο τον εψαξα και δεν ειχε αλλο.απο φαρμακα εχω frontline σπραι για το σκυλο,κανει και για τον παπαγαλο;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο παπαγάλος μπορεί να πιάσει ψύλλους από το σκύλο. Ποια συσκευασία frontline έχεις; Βάλε μας μία φωτογραφία!

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Κανει;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

αυτο το πουλι παντα θα με εκπλήσσει!!!!σημερα καθως τον ειχα εξω το σταντ ηταν διπλα μου τον αφησα στο σταντ και καθομαι στον καναπε και μετα απο πεντε λεπτα τσουπ πανω στα ποδια μου πηδηξε και εκατσε.απορω προτιμησε να κάτσει στα ποδια μου παρα στο σταντ :eek: τελικα οι ψυλλοι της γατας δεν κολλαν στα πουλια απο οτι διαβασα

----------


## erithacus

Εγώ βλέπω rafa οτι ο χαιδεύεις στο κεφάλι και αυτό δεν το απολαμβάνει καθόλου...απλά με τόσα που έχει τραβήξει,  πλέον απλά κάθεται...και θα σε τσιμπάει όπου και όποτε νοιώθει ασφάλεια....
Το ξύσιμο είναι ένα χάδι απαλό στο φιλαράκο σου....πρέπει να τον ξύνεις και αυτό να κλείνει από ευχαρίστηση τα μάτια του...το δικό σου είναι τρομοκρατημένο...rafa...

----------


## Ariadni

ναι ομως λεει οτι σκυβει το κεφαλακι του αμα τον βλεπει και οτι πηγε απο μονο του πανω του.. δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι αυτο?

----------


## rafa

Δεν ξερω πλεον.ομως ηρθε και καθησε πανω μου δεν λεει κατι αυτο;
Εχω κανει καθε ανθρωπινη δυνατη προσπαθεια τι τον καλοπιασα τι του μιλαγα τι τον ταισα δεν ξερω τι αλλο.ο χρονος θα δειξει
Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Εμένα αυτό μου διαβάζει...δές πόσο τρυφερά είναι μεταξύ τους τα ring δές πως συμπεριφέρεται το ένα στο άλλο σε μια ομάδα από rings...Πόσο τρυφερά και ήσυχα και στοργικά είναι το ένα με το άλλο..Εσύ το χαιδεύεις με την παλάμη όπως χαιδεύεις το σκύλο..και όταν το ξύνεις εμένα το σώμα του φίλου σου και τα μάτια του δε μου διαβάζουν "χαλάρωμα" και ευχαρίστηση....

----------


## rafa

Προτινεται μου τι να κανω,να τον αφησω στην ησυχια του στο κλουβι ή να συνεχισω αυτο που κανω??????μαλλον τα λαθη μου επεφεραν μονιμα αποτελέσματα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ραφαήλ μια ανασκόπηση του παρόντος θέματος θα σε βοηθήσει να απαντήσεις σε όσα ερωτήματα έχεις ! 

Τόσο εγώ , όσο ο erithacus , η Αριάδνη , η Κωνσταντίνα και όολοι οι άλλοι σου έχουμε γράψει αρκετά ... δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να τα ξαναεπαναλάβουμε !

----------


## rafa

Εμα τι αλλο να κανω ;πειτε μου και θα το κανω χωρις αντιρησεις .του μιλαω γλυκα και δειχνει χαλαρωμενος και ήρεμος,τον ταιζω και τρωει τι αλλο;;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ βρε Ραφαήλ , θα στο ξαναγράψω λοιπόν μιας και δεν είδες το ποστ ..... μπες και διάβασε τα προηγούμενα ποστ των παλαιότερων μηνών ! 
Μην πας μακρυά , μέχρι το "καινούριο" θέμα που συγχωνεύτηκε από την σέλ.70  και μάααλλον θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες !  :winky:

----------


## rafa

Ολο το θεμα το εχω διαβασει πεντε + φορες.για να με εμπιστευτει μου ειπατε να του μιλαω να του δωσω χρονο και να του συμπεριφερομαι ηρεμα και με υπομονη.αυτα τα κανω αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω για να με εμπιστευτει περισσοτερο.ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ??????μηπως το αποτελεσμα του στρες που του εδωσα με διαφορους τροπους ειναι μη αναστρέψιμο;;;νομιζω πως απλως τωρα με εχει συνιθησει οχι εμπιστευτει.ειμαι στην καθημερινότητα του τιποτα παραπανω.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απλά επειδή έχει αγανακτήσει και αυτό σε ανέχεται τίποτα παραπάνω ! 

Πλέον δεν έχω την υπομονή να βοηθήσω άλλο με αυτό το θέμα , έχω πει πολλές φορές τι πρέπει να γίνει και τι πραγματικά γίνεται από μεριάς σου ! 

Για να ρωτάς τόσο επίμονα τι άλλο να κάνεις μάλλον πως την υπομονή που πρέπει να κάνεις και να του δώσεις χρόνο δεεεεν το κάνεις ! 

Άποψη μου ? Το πουλάκι αν του δινόταν η δυνατότητα να σηκωθεί να φύγει θα το είχε κάνει μιας και καταπιέζεται .... ο νοών νοείτω  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ η σκεψη να το δωσεις σου εχει ξαναπερασει απ το μυαλο οπως τοτε;

----------


## rafa

Οχι δεν μου εχει ξαναπερασει γιατι πιστευα πως τα πηγαιναμε καλα..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σιγουρα θελει χαδια και μιας και δεν εχει αλλες επιλογες στο σπιτι τα ζηταει απο σενα. Ειναι σφιγμενο μαζι σου και σε επιφυλακη αλλα απο την αλλη ειστε καπως καλυτερα σε σχεση με τη βδομαδα αφου του κοψες τα φτερα. Παντως και η Ρικο τον πρωτο καιρο που αρχισε να ζηταει χαδια ηταν σε επιφυλακη και με το ματι ανοιχτο μεχρι να καταλαβει οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος. Στο σωμα δε θα τον ακουμπας καθολου, φαινεται και απο το βιντεο οτι τσιτωνει παραπανω. Αμα μπορεσεις να δειξεις υπομονη πιστευω οτι μπορειτε να τα βρειτε και να μην ανεχετε απλα ο ενας τον αλλο (γιατι ακομα κ συ απλα την ανεχεσαι σ'αυτη τη φαση - ουτε εσυ αποδεχεσαι αυτο που σου δινει οπως και αυτη δεν αποδεχεται αυτο που της δινεις - οι σχεσεις ειναι αμοιβαιες). Καμια φορα για να προχωρησει καποια σχεση πρεπει να μην κανεις τιποτα -   να αφηνεις τον αλλον στην ησυχια του αντι να τον πιεζεις.  Απο την αλλη ομως, βλεπω οτι δε διαθετεις αυτη την υπομονη. Ειναι δυνατον ρε συ Ραφαηλ πριν λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα να της εχεις κοψει τα φτερα και να ρχεσαι και να λες σημερα οτι εχεις κανει οτι ειναι ανθρωπινως δυνατο και δεν ξερεις τι αλλο να κανεις;;; Κατσε λιγο να σκεφτεις δλδ. Θεωρω ομως οτι λογω χαρακτηρα και ηλικιας δεν εισαι σε φαση να ανταπεξελθεις στις απαιτησεις που εχει ενας παπαγαλος και θα συμφωνησω με τα υπολοιπα παιδια οτι ισως ειναι καλυτερο να τον δωσεις.

----------


## Esmi

Κάθε άλλο παρά χαλαρωμενο είναι Ραφαήλ το πουλάκι στο βίντεο... Εγώ βλέπω ένα πουλάκι τσίτα που με το που βρεθεί η ευκαιρία ανοίγει το στόμα να σε αρπάξει... Και ας πούμε ότι το αναγνωρίζω από τον δικό μου τον Παρουλη!Ούτε ο Παρης δέχεται χάδια, τα σιχαίνεται, αφήνεται τελείως πάρα μόνο όταν τον ακουμπάω με το πρόσωπο μου, εκεί λιώνει κυριολεκτικά!
Μην το πιέζεις άλλο σε παρακαλώ, και μην τον χαϊδεύειΣ έτσι με αυτό τον τρόπο, σαν να είναι γάτα η σκύλος, κανένα πουλάκι δεν δέχεται εύκολα τέτοια χάδια, μάλλον ενοχλούνται λόγω των φτερουγων τους, νιώθουν ότι τα φυλακιζεις! 
Άποψη μου είναι να αφήσεις τη σχέση να εξελιχθεί, να του δίνεις χώρο και χρόνο να σε πλησιάσει μόνο του, εσύ μόνο να του μιλάς, δοκίμασε να τον ακουμπάς μόνο με το πρόσωπο και να κρύβεις τα χέρια σου... και σε παρακαλώ κάνε υπομονή, επδ δεν άφησες τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν με την ώρα τους και όπως έπρεπε, γι'αυτό έχεις αυτά τα αποτελέσματα τώρα!

----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa



----------


## rafa

Και ενα παιχνιδι που συνθεσα


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Παιδια καταλαθος πατησε μια κουτσουλια του.προσπαθησα να του καθαρισω το ποδι οσο περισσοτερο μπορουσα.επισης ο μερλιν την δαγκωνε και τιναζε το κεεφαλι του σαν να καθαριζοταν.αυριο θα εχει ξεραθει ;και αν ναι πως να την καθαριζω χωρις να τον πιασω;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξερεις ποσες κουτσουλιες εχει ηδη πατησει και δεν το χεις δει; Δε θα κανεις τπτ

----------


## rafa

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ πως τα πατε με τον Μερλιν;

----------


## rafa

Βασικα του ανοιγω την πορτα βγαινει εξω του μιλαω και αυτο γινεται καθε μερα.αν δεν εχω χρονο να τον βγαλψ απλως του μιλαω οταν ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι.δεν μου επιτίθεται οταν πλησιαζω το κλουβι οπως πριν.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

σημερα τον εκανα μπανιο.ηταν πιο φιλικος αποτι συνηθιζε και νομιζω πως  το ευχαριστηθηκε βεβαια δεν ανοιγε τα φτερα του αλλα δεν εφευγε  κιολας.εδω και λιγο καιρο οταν πλησιαζω το προσωπο μου ειτε παιζει με τα  μαλλια μου ειτε βαζει το ραμφος του πανω στην φατσα μου ανοιγει το  στομα του σαν να με γλυφει με την γλωσσα του.αλλα αν δεν θελει μου  τραβαει δαγκωνιες στην μυτη.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ αν δεν άνοιγε και δεν φούσκωνε τα φτερά του δεν το απολάμβανε. Οι παπαγάλοι συμπεριφέρονται πολύ διαφορετικά όταν τους αρέσει να κάνουν μπάνιο. Με ποιο τρόπο τον έκανες μπάνιο ακριβώς; 

Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο και δες συγκεκριμένα το πως συμπεριφέρονται οι παπαγάλοι στα βίντεο που έχω παραθέσει: Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο

Πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι πως δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τη γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου σου. Βασικά δεν έχεις ιδέα τι μηνύματα προσπαθεί να σου περάσει. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όπως το σκέφτεσαι. Δεν αντιδρά άρα του αρέσει ή δαγκώνει άρα δεν του αρέσει. Ακόμα και μία μικρή διαστολή στις κόρες των ματιών ή ένα απειροελάχιστο γύρισμα του κεφαλιού είναι αρκετά για να δηλώσουν κάτι.

----------


## rafa

Το μπανιο του άρεσε δεν του αρεσε επρεπε να γινει διοτι ειχε να κανει μπανιο απο το καλοκαιρι.για να τον κανω μπανιο τον πηγα στην μπανιερα και του στερεωσα ενα ξύλο.τον ελουσα με το πιστολι στην ρυθμιση του πολυ ψιλου σαν ατμος .αυτο που κανει με τα μαλλια μου και το προσωπο μου ειναι ενα σημαδι φοβου,παιχνιδιου ή περιεργιας;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rafa

Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να ανεβαίνει στο κεφαλι μου αλλα χαλαλι του ως και τα μαλλια μου περιποιηθηκε

----------


## xrisam

Ελπίζω να μην έχεις τίποτα ζελε στο μαλλί.

----------


## rafa

Οχι οχι ζελε.δεν βαζω τετοια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι εννοείς στη ρύθμιση του ψιλού σαν ατμός; Για ποιο λόγο διάλεξες τον πλέον δυσκολότερο τρόπο για να τον κάνεις μπάνιο; Για να τα κάνουμε μπάνιο έτσι, χρειάζεται να μας δείχνει μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη για να το ευχαριστηθεί. Δεν μπορούσες να τον ψεκάσεις με ένα ψεκαστήρι στην ασφάλεια του κλουβιού;

----------


## rafa

Αυτο το πουλι θα το στραγγαλισω.εκει που τον βαζω στο κλουβι αρχιζει να μου τραβαει δαγκωνεις στα καλα του καθουμενου..ματωνουν τα χερια μου νευριασα και απο πεισμα αφησα το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι κανενα δεκαλεπτο και εφοσον καταλαβε οτι οσο και να δαγκωνει εγω δεν φευγω εκατσε ησυχα και δεν δαγκωνε.μπορει να εχω δεσει τα χερια μου με οτι βρηκα αλλα θα του παρω τον αερα περαν της εμπιστοσύνης.δεν γινεται να χτυπιεται να βγει εξω και την αλλη να δαγκωνει.μπορει να περναει εφηβεια αλλα περναω και εγω.αντιπαθει τα χερια σεβαστο αλλα αυτο που κανει ειναι ανήκουστο.αυριο δεν θα βγει εξω ακομα και αν χτυπιεται μηπως και ηρεμησει.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο γράφεις αυτά τα πράγματα. Δώσε το πουλάκι κάπου μπας και σωθεί επιτέλους. Δεν φταίει ο παπαγάλος αν εσύ είσαι ακόμα ανώριμος και δεν ξέρεις πως να συμπεριφερθείς. Άκου εκεί περνάει εφηβεία αλλά περνάς και εσύ. Εγωισμός στο απροχώρητο. Το ότι θα το στραγγαλίσεις το αφήνω απλά ασχολίαστο. Το πτηνό δεν αντέχει άλλο. Πως αλλιώς να στο δείξει; Βάλε αγγελία και δώστο κάπου που θα το αγαπάνε για αυτό που είναι και δεν θα νομίζουν ότι είναι λούτρινο για να κάνει τα δικά του θελήματα. Έχεις φτάσει σε σημείο να το βασανίζεις, πως αλλιώς να στο δώσω να το καταλάβεις; Κάθε σου επαφή το κάνει ακόμα και πιο απελπισμένο και άγριο. 
Θα βάλεις τιμωρία το πουλί επειδή σου δείχνει σαφέστατα ότι δεν σε θέλει. Καλύτερα βάλε τιμωρία τον εαυτό σου με αυτά που ξεστομίζεις κάθε φορά. 

Σάμπως δεν ξέρουμε ότι αυτή την κατάληξη θα είχε για ακόμα μία φορά; Και μετά σε πείραξε ο Μάριος που δεν μάσησε τα λόγια του και τα είπε όπως είναι τα πράγματα, επειδή και καλά σε αποθάρρυνε. Κοροιδευόμαστε μου φαίνεται.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σου παραθέτω και ποστ γιατί αυτό καταντάει κουραστικό για όλους μας και κυρίως το πτηνό. #717, #723, #724

Και το ποστ του Μάριου που στα έλεγε ξεκάθαρα αλλά τόσο πολύ σε πείραξε, λες και δεν έλεγε αλήθειες #735

----------


## mai_tai

Την εμπιστοσύνη την κερδίσεις..δεν την απαιτεις!!!Αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο στα πτηνά..!Φιλικά πάντα Ραφαήλ..!

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που φτάνουμε για τρίτη φορά μέσα σε ενάμιση μήνα να λέμε πάλι τα ίδια.. Τι να σχολιάσω? Τα λόγια σου με έστειλαν αδιάβαστη! Δεν ξέρω πια τι άλλο μένει να σου πούμε.. Ειλικρινά εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.. Αν δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό που προφανώς δεν μπορείς τότε σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς μια άλλη ψυχή.. Δεν έχω κάτι νέο να σου πω.. Απλά δώσε το κάπου να ησυχάσετε και οι δυο.. Πραγματικά λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ..

----------


## rafa

ποτε δεν θα μπορεσετε να καταλαβετε τι γινεται και δεν γινεται με τον παπαγαλο αλλα μονο να κανουμε ολοι τον Σωκρατη και τον Αριστοτελη ξερουμε. εχω ζητησει το κλειδωμα του θεματος και την διαγραφη μου απο μελος του φορουμ.θα ηθελα να μην ξαναγραψει καποιος κατι μεχρι που να κλειδωθει το θεμα.οποιος moderator ειναι ενεργος παρακαλω να κλειδωσει το θεμα και να με διαγραψει απο μελος.

Τελος.

----------

